# Adults and Solo Trips Central ** Updated 5/8/07



## Margie J

Calling all Adults and Solo travelers out there - When are * you* going to be in the World? Maybe you just want others to know when your next Magical vacation will be or want to plan a mini DIS meet. This is the place to compare schedules. So, get out your vacation calendars and lime green ribbons and away we go! 

All together now - We're going to DisneyWorld ...



May 2007 Adults and Solo Travelers

June2007 Adults and Solo Travelers

July2007 Adults and Solo Travelers

August 2007 Adults and Solo Travelers

September 2007 Adults and Solo Travelers


** If your travel month isn't listed, don't worry. I will get to it and update this thread. I try to only list the upcoming months so it's easier for people to plan get togethers. Thanks! **


----------



## Beverly Lynn

when will the sep 2002 be out?


----------



## jengen

It's time to add October...
We'll be there Oct. 23 - Nov. 1


----------



## figment13

Will be in the magic place from Oct 23 to Nov 22nd. Staying at Courtyard by Marriott.
Anybody else going to be there?


----------



## DrDolphin

Can someone tell me how to add the countdowns and images to the signature line?

Is there a help into file somewhere for the Disboards??

Thanks - Terri


----------



## dvc_bwv

I can't seem to get the links above to work, but DH and I will be there Oct. 25 through Nov. 2nd. staying at Beach Club Villas.  We are foing MNSSHP on Oct. 27th.  Anyone else going to be there during that time send me a PM and maybe we can get together.


----------



## angey77

October link not working!!!
Boyfriend and I, both 25, will be there Oct 6-12, staying at POFQ with MNNSHP on the 11th.


----------



## gumby74

My DH and I will be at PO-R Dec. 1-5 and on the Disney Wonder from Dec. 5 to 8.  Can't wait!!


----------



## PiazzaM

Anyone going to be at WDW Nov 16 - 23, 2002?  I am going with My best friend and her boyfriend and my boyfriend.  We are staying at OKW.


----------



## mickey1102

We will be on our honeymoon then!  We are staying at Port Orleans-Riverside...my fiances mom booked for Carribean so we chose PO-R when we heard it Carr. was being renovated.   I am excited! It's my first trip!


----------



## MontanaCowgirl

Anyone else have a November 2003 trip planned yet? We will be there from the 10th till the 21st in the FW campground. Since when we were married we had a ready-made family we are finally getting our honeymoon since the youngest just graduated this year. Woooo hooooo!!!!
WDW is so much fun...can't wait to get there!!!!!
We were supposed to be leaving today for our trip but DH broke his neck being thrown from his horse in May. So rather than have him not be able to fully enjoy the WDW experience we postponed the trip. He has never been to anything larger than our state fair. He has no clue!!!! The best part for me (since I've been there gadzillions of times) will be to watch DH's reaction to it all!
See you all there!!!


----------



## nativetxn

Thank you for doing this for us, MargieJ


----------



## wdwnut

hi: ladies only trip is scheduled for 11/9-11/13/03.  we're staying at bwv.


----------



## MontanaCowgirl

Well DH is no lady but...LOL 

Maybe we can work on meeting for lunch one of the days you will be there!


----------



## off2disney

I will be there Dec 15-19th, probably at ASMusic..not sure yet just where..but I'll be somewhere at the World.


----------



## Pat_Elliott

I always go solo in June for a business trip/five day solo nirvana, but I'm taking my wife this time. As we're having our first child in September, I'm giving up this year's solo trip so that we might take our final adult only trip! We'll be there June 6-12. Still don't know the hotel yet. Usually the BC or YC, but might downgrade so that the company money pays for the wife's trip. If anyone sees a six foot two red head and a 5 foot tall pregnant woman, that's us!

Pat


----------



## Sharonrr

Join me for a women's group vacation at WDW. Who is going solo, but would rather share the experience with a few other women? 8 days, off-season, October. I'm reading a few books about Disney World and am learning how to plan a wonderful vacation, and avoid standing in long lines, minimizing stress and maximizing enjoyment. We can each get our own rooms and then meet up to share the adventure, or we can make arrangements to stay at the same Disney resort like Port Orleans -- French Quarter. Let's combine the freedom of independance with the discovery of knew frendship.


----------



## conntom

I will be going to Disney World on Dec 7-13 and I am going
to Mickey Very Merry Christmas Party on the 9 I can't wait
to go home to WDW again.


----------



## disneywolf

Hi all!
This is my first post and my 1st trip to Disney!! I was there quite
a while ago, when Epcot was being built. But, I was a lot younger
then and really didn't remember or appreciate it as I would now. I
grew up to become a Disney fanatic!! We are headed to Disney on Wed. 8/20 staying off site. Unfortunately, we only have 4 days
to spend there. So, we have to cram everything into 4 days. But,
I guess 4 days is better than none. Just thought I would say HI
and any ideas anyone can give me in doing this all in 4 days would be helpful.  Can't wait to 
see PLUTO!!


----------



## AKQJ10

Disneywolf,

Having just spent a whirlwind 3 days in WDW (solo) doing stuff for my book, my best advice for you in doing it in 4 days is...

Wear comfortable sneakers!!! ;-)

You can't do it all, so pick and choose what you want to see the most, and try and plan your days accordingly. Take advantage of the Extra Magic Hours if you are staying on property.

Have fun!!!


----------



## AKQJ10

Oh, you may want to pick up a guide like the PASSPORTER, which is very informative, fun and helpful!


----------



## conntom

Hi disneywolf  I have been going to WDW for 21 year and
I love it. I talk to people from all over the world I just say Hi.
iF they need help and I can help I do that way I meet A lot
of people its fun.
As for the Rides I pick and chose and as for eating some day
I eat cheap and some days I eat good but just do your
own thing.


----------



## CharityLynn

I am getting married in Michigan on Oct. 2nd 2004 and the following week, Oct8-11th we will be in WDW for our honeymoon


----------



## blondejerseygirl

Staying at Pop Century from 9/29 to 10/3
I am going alone and I am looking for someone who might like a companion.  Been there at least 50 times since I was 8 yrs old.  I can't wait.  This is my first solo trip.


----------



## LYNSUE

My DH and I will be in WDW 11-4-04 to 11-9-04.  This is our first trip in 20 years without kids.  It will be different!!!   I am really looking forward to the Food & Wine Festival.


----------



## conntom

Well it's a new Year and my next trip to WDW is on
Dec 5 I love Disney world and can't wait to go for my 22
year.


----------



## pooh05

I want be going until January and I am so excited.


----------



## TheDuckMan

WOW conntom does 22 mean your 22nd year of going or that your 22?  Anyway I am going on November 18th...hopefully I got my count down right....haha.


----------



## conntom

Hi TheDuckMan I wish I was 22  I have been going
to WDW for 22 years for me it's the best place on
Earth and I love it at Christmas time the most.


----------



## TheDuckMan

Yes xmas is very nice down there. I guess I have gone about 10x or so. We were down there when they did the fake snowing thing on main street it was the coolest thing ever.


----------



## doubletrouble_vb

Isn't it time to update this to 2005?


----------



## conntom

I will at WDW this Sunday Dec 5 after all the year of going 
I can't wait to see WDW again.


----------



## deltachi8

Well just to activate this - I am THINKING of going by myself for Mar 2-5.  I want to cathc a little baseball in Florida and just cant seem to stay away from Disney thoughts.  Not sure yet, still thinking!


----------



## GOVAC24

Dh & I are going from october 30 - Nov 2! Yeah!


----------



## blondejrsygrl

My trip wasn't intended to be solo, but it is now.  I'm goin from July 8 to July 23--16 days!!!

Anyway, I'm looking for someone who might want to share their vacation experience with a disney freak.


----------



## Mouseaholic

Hello!

I am planning a last minute quick visit to WDW June 3 - 5 (to find my smile).  I'll be traveling solo if anyone would like the company of a dedicated Disney nut, just drop me a note!

There are also plans for October and December.....but since dates are not firm, I'll just keep my eyes open for other postings here!!

.....and my Wishes to all my fellow Disney travelers....have a TERRIFIC TIME and hug Mickey for me!

Cheers,

Cathy


----------



## melindaandrob

I'm keeping my eyes peeled   for another Dis'er during our 'no kids' trip, I'm determined to actually meet a fellow disneyophile!  Could we buy you a drink? dolewhip? mickeybar?
4 trips of wearing my limegreen and nothing!  I've stopped embarrassing my husband asking strangers if they are 'Disers' you know the instant it comes out of your mouth they aren't, judging by the look of fear in their eyes.  The last time I asked, some poor lady in lime green shorts sighed and told me I was the third person to ask.....I should have known she wasn't though.....she was asking a CM what the fastpass machines were for.


----------



## blondejrsygrl

melinda@rob:

when r u vacationing?  I'm staying at the POFQ.  If you want to meet up and/or get more details, email me at blondejrsygrl@optonline.net


----------



## pumpkinfish

DH and I will be there for our 2nd trip this year from 10/20-10/24. We will be at MNSSHP on 10/20 and possibly 10/23. We are also hoping to have a fun time with the F&W too. If anyone wants to meet up, let me know!


----------



## wdwr

I'll be at WDW Sept 3-10.  If anyone is going that week and wants someone to 'hang' with...feel free to email me.  I'll watch this thread, just incase you post instead.

Staying at Pop Century...again.


WDWR


----------



## greenteagirl

Greetings!

I will be travelling July 16-23. I am with my family, but I am the odd adult out. I will be staying at Old Key West. I have my dog with me boarding...any one else the odd man out?


----------



## Disneyfan63

Hi,

I'll reintroduce myself in another thread, as it has been a year since I have visited.

I'm going to WDW solo from November 30 to December 8, 2005, staying at the Wilderness Lodge.

Jim (Disneyfan63)


----------



## iluvstitch

Solo Traveler here - going from September 12th to the 19th....anyone else going that week?


----------



## Mr.Toad_lives

Going to WDW Bby ones self sounds very lonely.


----------



## johnsolo

July 24-31


----------



## Tinkerbelles

Dec 16th-25th.....I think solo


----------



## tekmnky

Aug 5-7, 2005 - solo at Shades of Green.  Just booked it an hour ago.


----------



## Superjoint_Ritual

This is the 1st time that I'll be going solo. I'll be staying at the Pop centurey from sept 02-06. Wow this is gonna ge a different experience.


----------



## stitchrules76

Hello Hello!

My name is Jeroen, im 29 years old and living in the Netherlands. That's in Europe if anyone is wondering...

I am visiting WDW Orlando in the last week of september, and will be self entertaining for most of the time, so i was wondering if someone who was familiar with the parcs was going to be there to for that period and would like to show me around or share my experience of my first Orlando visit. 

I have been to Anaheim twice and about 20 times to Disneyland Resort Paris. It has always been a great wish for me to visit Orlando and i want to enjoy it to the max, but mainly i will have to visit it on my own. So please contact me on : jeroenmartijn@home.nl , if you are interested in Showming me around or join the experience!

Thanks in advance!!

Greets,

Jeroen
The Netherlands


----------



## lynn71092

Jeroen, I would love to meet you but I'm only there from Sept. 30th - Oct. 3rd.
I'm afraid you'll be gone by then.


----------



## Tink10

I'm headed down for my first solo trip Jan 28 - Feb 3 (CR & BWV) and would love to meet up with other DISers or DVCers for a monorail Drink-a-Thon or whatever!


----------



## PIRATEGIRL007

adult only travelers here going back to the world December 4th-14th for a jump start to holiday festivities.


----------



## wdwr

PIRATEGIRL007 said:
			
		

> adult only travelers here going back to the world December 4th-14th for a jump start to holiday festivities.




You picked a great time to go!  

My trip is overlapping yours (Dec10-17). Technically I'm a Adult Solo but I am meeting an Orlando friend who is going to spend a few days with me in the park.

 Yippee, holiday decorations here I come!    (in about 2 months)


----------



## WDW Poly Princess

Going Solo Nov 27-Dec 4!


----------



## MickeyStar24

My family (all adults) will be there for Christmas.


----------



## Jewels

My Family and I will all be there at Christmas! We're all adults aswell. 
I love Disney at Christmas.


----------



## SweetMelisa

I'll be at WDW this weekend (Wilma. . go away!!!!)   I have an extra ticket to Cirque du Soleil on Sat, 22nd, 9p.m. show, if anyone is interested.


----------



## kidsister

I decided spur of the mo to go get some Xmas spirit Disney style.
Nov 27 to Dec 4.

Lots of people there for the mousefest meets.

I think there is a meet set for 9pm at Jellyrolls on Dec 2 by Karen.


----------



## Joanna71985

Hey. Will be at AS Sports Jan. 1-5.


----------



## mickeysbestfriend

I'll be heading to OKW in February 06 but have not confirmed a date as yet. Most likely will be for 5 nights.


----------



## fadaknet




----------



## florida2006

Will anybody go to Epcot in March 2006??


----------



## ckphila

Hi I'm a new solo disney traveler I just got my alien green mickey head what do I do with it? cut it out pin it on or what? Thanks for the info!


----------



## CoasterAddict

I laminated a couple, punched holes in them (reinforce the holes!) and turned them tags to hang on my luggage and fanny pack. I have actually had two people recognize them and stop me.


----------



## ckphila

Oh ok my sister said she would put a hole in it and run a string through it and make it into a necklace. I didn't know if you should write your name or maybe disboards on it or what thanks! I like the laminated part of it!!   

Cheri


----------



## RAMWDWFAN

Heading to SSR on March 28-April 3.  Then returning April 30-May 5 (picking up son at UFL).


----------



## Elisa

I've been a Diser for a year now but have never opened this thread before. I'm so desperately anxious to plan another trip but have nobody who will go with me. All the sister's have kids and even though I have 2, my hubby said he would take time off work so I could go. I tried all my friends but they don't have any Disney in them. (Yeah, right ! How could they be my friends then !  )Anyway... Expedia.ca is having a good deal on flights in October. I asked my mother but she's headed down to Florida with one sister to her timeshare in April. I just don't have any luck ! I never thought about going solo before until I looked here. I would want to be sharing all the sights and rides and fabulous food with someone who appreciates Disney like I do. Has anyone ever met up with strangers and shared a holiday with them successfuly ? I would think it was very risky. What if you didn't click ?     Elisa


----------



## ckphila

Elisa,
I have never met up with anyone but most people are nice in disney! Last year I met a woman at the pool she was with her kids and husband, she told me how her husband had cancer and was doing treatments but they were making him sick so he decided to stop them and she didn't know if this was gonna be their last vacation together, but he felt good . So that is how he wanted his family to remember him! Thats what I would want! I wonder how they are doing? But what I'm trying to say is there are always people to talk to at disney most people are friendly and will talk to you and you can smile at the child who is having a fit cause he wants to go on buzz lightyear again and think thank goodness I don't have to deal with that! LOL! Ya know? I love going alone but would welcome company but there are plenty of people around  to talk to.


----------



## yankeegal64

Elisa said:
			
		

> I've been a Diser for a year now but have never opened this thread before. I'm so desperately anxious to plan another trip but have nobody who will go with me. All the sister's have kids and even though I have 2, my hubby said he would take time off work so I could go. I tried all my friends but they don't have any Disney in them. (Yeah, right ! How could they be my friends then !  )Anyway... Expedia.ca is having a good deal on flights in October. I asked my mother but she's headed down to Florida with one sister to her timeshare in April. I just don't have any luck ! I never thought about going solo before until I looked here. I would want to be sharing all the sights and rides and fabulous food with someone who appreciates Disney like I do. Has anyone ever met up with strangers and shared a holiday with them successfuly ? I would think it was very risky. What if you didn't click ?     Elisa


Have you considered the Disney cruise Elisa? We have a bunch of family and friends (most of us are single) going on the February 10, 2007 and would love to have one more.  There's always so many activities and people that if you didn't click with any one person you could always meet up with others.


----------



## Elisa

Thank you so much for the invitation and for the thought. That was very generous of you. I don't think I'd do the cruise ,as it's the parks I enjoy but I hope to do a cruise someday maybe for an anniversary.I hope you and the family have the best time , and that the weather is great too.   Elisa


----------



## rmom50

ELISA - I went solo for the first time last Oct. and it honestly was the best vacation I think I've ever had.    I have two teen boys who have as much interest as my husband in DW.    I like to be alone though, so I can't speak for you as to how you'd enjoy it.  I'm going solo again in October this year  ~  to let you know how much I loved it.    If you want to talk more about it - let me know.  I'll be there solo 9/30 - 10/9/06.


----------



## budcollector

going to WDW solo May 11 - 15


----------



## CoasterAddict

May Singles meets,
Hey, Budcollector, there are a bunch of dis singles who will be down there about that time, and several evening meets scheduled. Check elsewhere on this board for the specifics.


----------



## pacurn25

Mom is will be 73 and left WDW last year in a wheelchair becuz she did all the waterslides and SPlash mountain 4 x in a row and messed up her back. We are taking a wild old lady tour!   ( I am 49) Sept 26-Oct 4 to celebrate her birthday and because she took me to WDW 4 times.  Its my turn dont chat think???
Any suggestions on how to keep MOm out of a wheelchair?????


----------



## mlyn

Just made the reservations yesterday for POP. I am really excited about this trip   Also brand new to this site, which I'm already addicted to. Now if I could only figure out how to get a trip counter thingy in my signature


----------



## budcollector

I'll be there for my first Christmas trip, Dec. 23-28 Pop Century


----------



## sandy5764

budcollector said:
			
		

> I'll be there for my first Christmas trip, Dec. 23-28 All Star Music




Be prepared for crowds.  I've never gone over Christmas, but my aunt and uncle did in 2004 - said they never will again.  Wall to wall people, waiting times in the hours for everything - did I say wall to wall people?  Oh yeah.  I've gone in early December - that way I get to see the Christmas decorations without the crowds being there.  It was the perfect time to go!


----------



## lynn71092

sandy5764 said:
			
		

> Be prepared for crowds.  I've never gone over Christmas, but my aunt and uncle did in 2004 - said they never will again.  Wall to wall people, waiting times in the hours for everything - did I say wall to wall people?  Oh yeah.  I've gone in early December - that way I get to see the Christmas decorations without the crowds being there.  It was the perfect time to go!




I agree, the first week in December is great!!


----------



## budcollector

it'll probably be the only time i go there for christmas, but it was just one of those things, i've heard and read alot about how nice it is down there that time of year, i just have to go and see it.


----------



## Honeymoon2004

DH and I are going Sept 10-14th for our anniversary.  We are staying at Boardwalk.  We can't wait!!!!


----------



## Geologist4hire

DW   and I   are going Dec 17th through the 27th at SSR.   We will be wearing our Groom and    ears.  Hope to see some lime green   while we are there.


----------



## ntsammy5

lynn71092 said:
			
		

> I agree, the first week in December is great!!


  Ditto.  No crowds and all the Christmas spirit.  Great way to get in the mood.  Don't forget Candlelight Processional!


----------



## UrsulasShadow

I'll be there at CSR Dec. 4-8...Mommy's little "alone time" in her favorite place.


----------



## UrsulasShadow

sandy5764 said:
			
		

> Be prepared for crowds.  I've never gone over Christmas, but my aunt and uncle did in 2004 - said they never will again.  Wall to wall people, waiting times in the hours for everything - did I say wall to wall people?  Oh yeah.  I've gone in early December - that way I get to see the Christmas decorations without the crowds being there.  It was the perfect time to go!


Now, don't go discouraging folks who want to go on Christmas!  I did it last year, and with proper planning and the right attitude, it was a wonderful trip!  Made all my ADRs and dinner packages, followed all the advice for getting to parks early and AVOIDING EMH at ALL costs!  Take the midday break, see all the sights when the parks are overloaded...it was great.
That being said, I figure I'd try a less stressful time of year this year.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

sandy5764 said:
			
		

> Be prepared for crowds.  I've never gone over Christmas, but my aunt and uncle did in 2004 - said they never will again.  Wall to wall people, waiting times in the hours for everything - did I say wall to wall people?  Oh yeah.  I've gone in early December - that way I get to see the Christmas decorations without the crowds being there.  It was the perfect time to go!




In the past 6 years I have visited WDW during Christmas week twice, the most recent was December 2004.  Yes, the crowds are large, but I would still go down that week.  The decorations and the excitement of the large crowds helps to increase the Christmas spirit.  So if you don't like the crowds but love Christmas decorations and music then take Sandy advice go in early December (I have done multiple early Dec trips as well).  Otherwise go ahead and enjoy WDW at Christmas.


----------



## sandy5764

DisneydaveCT said:
			
		

> In the past 6 years I have visited WDW during Christmas week twice, the most recent was December 2004.  Yes, the crowds are large, but I would still go down that week.  The decorations and the excitement of the large crowds helps to increase the Christmas spirit.  So if you don't like the crowds but love Christmas decorations and music then take Sandy advice go in early December (I have done multiple early Dec trips as well).  Otherwise go ahead and enjoy WDW at Christmas.



I would love to be actually be at WDW on Christmas Day, but only if I was there with a special someone.  I can't imagine anything more romantic than walking hand in hand down Main Street USA on Christmas morning!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

sandy5764 said:
			
		

> I would love to be actually be at WDW on Christmas Day, but only if I was there with a special someone.  I can't imagine anything more romantic than walking hand in hand down Main Street USA on Christmas morning!



I would have to agree with Sandy.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

I know its wayyyyy early but i will be there May 10-15 2007 For my solo birthday trip! anyone else for may 2007?


----------



## Merlesgirl

I just found out that I'll be able to go 12/2/2006 until at least 12/10/2006. Hopefully some great AP rates will come out soon. Since I'm solo, I'll just try for POP again.


----------



## CinderMelly

Going for my first solo trip Oct 31 - Nov 7 2007!      I'm really excited since I'm going for my .


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Hello all! My absolute first post here but lurking and watching awhile.

 You all are great although I had no doubt-Disney brings out all the good people!  

DH and I are BWV 10/1- 10/4 2006 for F&WF anyone else love it like we do? 

Also VWL 12/22- 12/26 for Christmas Day this year (went 17-23 last year-wasn't too, too crowded)

Would love to meet anyone there at those times!

We're all Limey and ready to go.


----------



## MinnieMousse

What's the deal with these? Is it like a secret disboard handshake? How do I get one?


----------



## Teresa Pitman

Well, we waited for the discounts, and I will be there Dec. 5th to 15th, staying at POFQ. 

I'm traveling with my ds, his dw and two grandchildren, but we aren't planning to stay together all the time, so I'd love a chance to meet anyone else who will be at WDW then.

Teresa


----------



## CoasterAddict

Hi Minnie,
Anything lime green can signal other disboards folks that you're "part of the club." Lots of us have pilfered Alien Green mickey head paint samples from our local Home Depot stores...check the paint department, they're obvious...and laminated them or whatever. Good luck.

Teresa, bunches of "us" singles will be there then. The big gettogether is extra Magic Hours at MK on Sunday the 10th. Meeting at the flagpole... PM WDWthePlaceToBe for more info.


----------



## MinnieMousse

Thanks,
I actually work right next door to a HD, so I'll check it out after work one day. Any special way I should wear it?


----------



## CoasterAddict

MM,
Mine are attached to the zipper pull of my fanny pack and to my suitcases...I guess you could also put one on a lanyard if you wear one...heck, hot glue barettes to them and wear them in your hair ...or make earrings. (I may have to try that last one myself.   ) the possibilities are nearly endless...  

If you get the wet you can peel the colored "head" off the backing paper and then do with them what you will. Laminate them if you can, or get lots because they probably wouldn't last long. Although the actual heads aren't paper, they're a plastic-y sort of stuff, very thin and flexible.

--OK, is that more info than anyone really wants about them??


----------



## MinnieMousse

CoasterAddict said:
			
		

> MM,
> Mine are attached to the zipper pull of my fanny pack and to my suitcases...I guess you could also put one on a lanyard if you wear one...heck, hot glue barettes to them and wear them in your hair ...or make earrings. (I may have to try that last one myself.   ) the possibilities are nearly endless...
> 
> If you get the wet you can peel the colored "head" off the backing paper and then do with them what you will. Laminate them if you can, or get lots because they probably wouldn't last long. Although the actual heads aren't paper, they're a plastic-y sort of stuff, very thin and flexible.
> 
> --OK, is that more info than anyone really wants about them??



LOL
Thanks for all the great tips! Maybe I will pin them to my shirt! Very cute idea.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Minnie, Coaster- We found a button maker is great. Perfect size to turn LGMH into buttons and they fit on our lanyards (although I had to take off some pins-dang it!) and backpack. Also makes them weatherproof!


----------



## MinnieMousse

Okay,
Now I am a total groupie! I got five LGMH's and have laminated them and cut them out. I feel like such a cult member!!!  
Anyways, I also got lime green fabric paint to decorate my backpack!!!


----------



## Tink's Tormentor

I am going in May, 2007.. any females making plans for May 2007?


----------



## NJPirate

Hey!  I'll be doing WDW solo Sept 20-25.  Anyone wanna meet up?  Breakfast, coffee, a ride or a beer?

Me?  I'm a male 36 but I'm up for meeting anyone who can be considered 'good people'.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

I will be there May 10 (maybe the 9th) to the 15, 2007. If anyone wants to meet up for a meal or a ride or anything let me know!!!! Always fun to meet new people!


----------



## CALNEVA DISNEYFANS

We will be there, for the first time, with out kids, Jan 31 & Feb 1.  Staying at the Wilderness Lodge.  Anyone up for some adult fun...  beers, drinks, food, and rides...


----------



## TKDisneylover

*December 2007*

DH & I (D.I.N.K.S.= Double Income No Kids)(okay be honest, is that an 80's saying?  Has it gone out of style?)

Anyway, we will be traveling to the World 12/1-12/8/07.  Can't wait to head to the Comedy Club, 8-Trax, Raglin Road (first time) & the Adventurers Club!!!  Kungaloosh!

We'll try to keep our lime green mickey's visible.  Hoping to bump into fellow DISer's!


----------



## Nanb

Still new here but traveling with DS Dec. 13-20 2007 to POFQ, definitely becoming a discussion board junkie, but learning lots. 

Thanks for all the sharing

Nan


----------



## ClareH37

Planning my first part solo trip for December - 2nd-9th at the Yacht Club


----------



## Nanb

DS and I will be there Dec 13-20 staying at POFQ. Our first DW trip so ready for anything


----------



## NYDisneyKid

Good Disney day all,
    I'll be going to Disney with a group of school kids as an "un-official chaperone" so I am free to do my own thing.  We'll be staying at the ASM from 8-28 through 9-3.   If any of you would like to plan a DIS-meet let me know.


----------



## leanan

I am a passholder. Nobody else in my family is a pass holder. I love just going for even an hour or two. It is great. Tonight I went to MGM. I saw the Muppet show plus did the Big Movie Ride. I ate a hotdog and headed home. I know that sounds uneventful but when I live just down 27 from the park sometimes its just the right amount of Disney for me.

I would enjoy it more if I had a friend to go with. I would love it even if I got to hang out with someone just once for the afternoon. Especially another person who is momentarily baned off of the thrill rides. I get so sad walking near TOT and hearing the screams.


----------



## Margie J

bump


----------



## Shawn429

I live an hour and a half away (about) and went quite a bit in May when I got my Annual Pass ... I'm planning a quick solo trip in July (for ToT's 13th Anniversary) and staying at POR ... I'm then going back in September for a full five day stay at a place to be determined but likely an All Star resort ... And again in October for a quick night stay for the Halloween party ... and again in November for Super Soap Weekend (I'm not a big fan of soaps being a guy but I do watch them a bit but my mom loves the ABC soaps so I'm making this a yearly thing for us to do -- we went last year but stayed off-site at a free timeshare thanks to relatives).

So ... I usually go solo cause the few friends I have groan at Disney and don't get the appeal. I usually just do day trips cause it's way too expensive (even an all star resort) to stay overnight and I do only live an hour and a half away. I really can't afford overnights but I made two exceptions for Tower of Terror (and an AP discount for POR) and Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party on October 31st (I know, I'm nuts for going on what will be insanely busy, but eh ... lol)

I know I'm new but if anyone wants to meet, just hit me up via PM. I'd love to make a Disney friend or two who can share my enthusiasm for the parks ...

As for my September 5 day trip ... it is RIGHT NOW tentatively scheduled for September 10th-14th. I'm not sure where I'm staying at the moment. Hopefully no hurricanes screw it up ... lol.

And I'm a 21 year old male ... kind of odd, I know, but what can I say ... no one else wants to go and I'm embracing my inner child again. As a teen all I wanted to do was go to the "other parks" and now I'm a Disney fanatic.


----------



## englishrose47

Hi Shawn I'm planning a solo trip in Feb if you are going then maybe we could meet for lunch supper  or an icecream . Love to meet other Dissers!!


----------



## diznee25

DH and I will be going out Oct. 12-20, staying at POFQ, and Poly.  If anyone would like to meet up, let me know!  (DH is 32 and I'm 27.  Both of us are Disney fanatics, and really easy to get along with!)   


Michelle


----------



## Disneymailmn79

planning to go in october for the food and wine festival, im new to florida just moved down here from nj, have been to the world 14 times since 88 . any solos want to meet?


----------



## PirateMel

Hello Pirate pal,
Possibly there for a BB tounament Sept 12-20th, my cousing is playing, and I might go for the weekend.
I will be there October 12-20th this year. Started a new job and are land bound till then. Visited 4 times last year, three Solo trips. 42 DWF, and Disney obsessed.
When is your next trip?


----------



## englishrose47

Anyone for Feb yet? How hard is it to get solo ressies??


----------



## Tara in CT

Hello... just thought I'd come on here and say Hi to everyone 

I'm 26 and my job is really stressful and I just decided last week that I needed a vacation and I need it soon!  And then I was thinking I really wanted to just get away on my own and do whatever I wanted to do... And then I was thinking if I could go anywhere where would it be?... and the answer is pretty obvious since here I am! 

I never would have expected to do DW alone but I am really excited about the prospect the more I think about it!  It would definitely be cool to meet up with people here and there though cause I think it could get a little boring talking to myself after a while 

At first I was planning on going sometime overlapping the weekend of Nov 9-11 since that's when the Festival of the Masters is and I love art a music festivals.  However, I had my heart set on Coronado Springs, and that's all booked up that weekend (I'm guessing it has something to do with the Soap Opera thing!).  So I was thinking maybe I'd do sometime in October to since the Epcot Food & Wine festival sounded really great.... but then today I came across the end of summer promotion (thank you board!) and see that I can save about $500 if I go then instead, so I'm thinking that's made the decision for me!  I want to go for a long time for once (I've been to WDW many times when I was younger and most recently in 2000, but never for more than maybe 4 days at a time), so the savings is really helping since I'm booking a for a whole week.

So hopefully tonight or tomorrow I'll be booking September 22-29th at CSR with a park hopper, water parks (I'm so excited I'll be there when it's definitely still hot now!) and the dining plan.  Is anyone else planning a trip the last week in September?

Sorry about the rambling but I am very excited to have finalized (almost) my plans today - even picked out my flights!


----------



## Disneymailmn79

I Will Be Their During That Time Also Hope To See Ya !!!!


----------



## LYNSUE

DH and I will be visiting 9-20 to 9-25.  We will be staying at Beach Club Villas.  Will you be wearing any lime green Mickey heads so we might recognize you as a diser?


----------



## PirateMel

New to this websight, love it though.
Can someone explain the reference to the Green Mickey's?
Is there a listing of the abbreviations?
I am having a hard time following converstions, not sure what some of the letters mean.

Just booked a weekend for me Sept 14-17th.
My cousin is playing in BB torunament at WWS, but any excuse to come down is good enough for me!


----------



## Tara in CT

PirateMel said:


> New to this websight, love it though.
> Can someone explain the reference to the Green Mickey's?
> Is there a listing of the abbreviations?
> I am having a hard time following converstions, not sure what some of the letters mean.
> 
> Just booked a weekend for me Sept 14-17th.
> My cousin is playing in BB torunament at WWS, but any excuse to come down is good enough for me!




I'm new and I was actually confused about the same thing... but I found it elsewhere on the board when I was browsing through the other day!  Apparently people from the board used to wear lime green ribbons if they were interested in being identified at the parks and talking to other dis folks.  But now Home Depot has disney paint (of which the samples come on Mickey head-shaped papers rather than the regular squares), so they have been using those now instead/as well.

The other abbreviations I am pretty clueless!


----------



## Tara in CT

LYNSUE said:


> DH and I will be visiting 9-20 to 9-25.  We will be staying at Beach Club Villas.  Will you be wearing any lime green Mickey heads so we might recognize you as a diser?




Yes, I am definitely going to pick up one of those before I leave!


----------



## PirateMel

Thanks,
It is tought, but fun to play catch-up with the website.
I have been remodeling, and have borrowed  several of the Mickey chips form HD for scrapbooking, but will have to go and collect the green ones.


----------



## DisneyJMG

So the lime green Mickey heads are available at all Home Depots, right? I'm going Sep 16-20 and want to be prepared!!


----------



## NeverlandPixie

Hi all, it's been so long that I forgot my password to my old username (H2OBabie) *blush*  I haven't been on the boards since I got back from the World in April because I was soooo scared I'd book another trip right away.  So much for that idea!  Anyhoo, I'm really excited to be planning my next (and first) solo trip for March 30-April 6, I just had to share!

Ciao for now!


----------



## Kwikkwek&kwak

Hi!!
I am planning my first solotrip to WDW in November this year.  Would really like to find some other travellers to spend some time with. Mainly Dinner time I expect.
The idea about the lime green mickey heads sound great!! But since I live in The Netherlands & we do not have any Office Depots....could somebody help me out & send me one.  I will of course reimburs you for the costs!!

Who else will be in WDW 5-15 November?

Ciao,
Monique


----------



## SandraVB79

We (mom and I) will be there October 25 - November 1, staying at AS Music, and one of those days doing MNSSHP


----------



## Disneymailmn79

i will be their alot during food and wine festival just got my yearly resident pass.......http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x181/mailmn79/RSCN0075-1.jpg


----------



## Constance

leanan said:


> I am a passholder. Nobody else in my family is a pass holder. I love just going for even an hour or two. It is great. Tonight I went to MGM. I saw the Muppet show plus did the Big Movie Ride. I ate a hotdog and headed home. I know that sounds uneventful but when I live just down 27 from the park sometimes its just the right amount of Disney for me.
> 
> I would enjoy it more if I had a friend to go with. I would love it even if I got to hang out with someone just once for the afternoon. Especially another person who is momentarily baned off of the thrill rides. I get so sad walking near TOT and hearing the screams.



Leanan-
I'd be happy to meet up with you one afternoon. I'm going to be at WDW from Oct. 16-25 for the Food & Wine Fest, and while I'll be spending the weekend at the parks with my sister and meeting her fiance for the first time, I'm solo the rest of the time.

I suffer from Meniere's, which is an inner ear disorder that can cause severe vertigo attacks (I push it and go on thrill rides anyway  ) but I spend the majority of my time visiting less adventurous attractions - Great Movie Ride, Narnia, Hall of Presidents, World Showcase, Carousel of Progress and my favorite of all time - Spaceship Earth (under renovations, I know  but gives me a reason to return in 2008!), dining and browsing in the shops.

It would be fun to spend an afternoon with someone else! I've been going solo for a few years now and never realized until stumbling upon these boards that not only do others go solo as well, but actually have a system for finding each other - lime green ribbons. I'll be looking for the people wearing those in October!
Constance


----------



## Disneymailmn79

thats sounds great i would enjoy meeting someone who likes disney as much as i do


----------



## NYDisneyKid

After my August trip (this month the 28th 07) I will be moving to FL by the end of October and living right off exit 55 off I-4 and the 1st thing I'm going to do is buy my AP and probably be going to Disney every day. So if anyone out there wants someone to pal around with let me know and we can become Disney buddies. But let me make one thing perfectly clear. I am a VERY straight male so no funny stuff if any male Disney guys want to pal around ,,lol


----------



## Disneymailmn79

lol im straight as well (i have nothing against gay people)


----------



## Disneymailmn79

it would be alot of fun to have a singles meet for those of us who live near the world


----------



## NYDisneyKid

As they said on Seinfeld,,,"Not that there's anything wrong with that"...lol
  I myself have nothing against them either.  now,,,moving right along,,,,,


----------



## PirateMel

Too bad your a yankees fan  

Bruins, Sox and Pats - I have Mickey bobblehead dressed as both  

I will be in FLA Sept 14th - 17th.  My cousin in playing in a BB tournament in WWSC, meeting a friend that lives there.
Looking for some much needed nightlife, and what better place than in DISNEY


----------



## Disneymailmn79

we all cant be perfect lol


----------



## PirateMel

Disneymailmn79 said:


> we all cant be perfect lol



As long a your a fan of the Mouse, then I can get over it  
Disney trumps sports any day


----------



## Disneymailmn79

that is true we both share a love the world so thats what matters


----------



## okaybye

Y'all make me so jealous with the 'singles in the area' and 'going almost every day' kinds of comments....  I'm about resigned to the fact that finding a Disney-loving man may be impossible where I live... so I'm going for 'Disney-tolerant'... 

Y'all keep the dream alive!!!  And you Disney men... don't you dare marry some Warner Bros. fan or something... That's like all the men over 6'2" dating the women under 5'4"... makes me crazy!!!


----------



## Grumpy Pete

My Wife and I sneaked off to Disneyland in Oct 05.  It was the most fun.  No kids to worry about.  Just us.  It was absolutely a ball.  We were the ones acting just like kids.  Couldn't wait go go back again as a couple; so we'll be there again in November and can't hardly wait!


----------



## Iknewagirlnamed

Hi there everyone.

My name is Nikki and I am 20 years old. I am going to Disney World solo in January 08 for a week. I will be there from the 7th-14th and I'm staying on property. Does anyone have any suggestions for a solo traveler to the Disney World resort?

Anything would be appreciated.


----------



## lynn71092

Iknewagirlnamed said:


> Hi there everyone.
> 
> My name is Nikki and I am 20 years old. I am going to Disney World solo in January 08 for a week. I will be there from the 7th-14th and I'm staying on property. Does anyone have any suggestions for a solo traveler to the Disney World resort?
> 
> Anything would be appreciated.




If you can, do the Segway Tour. It's really fun. I did it on my 1st solo trip and I've done it again with my sister. Too bad you couldn't make it a week earlier, you'll miss all the Christmas decorations!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello everyone, my name is Darcy and I am 46 and going on my 2nd solo trip. . .would love to meet other single or solo disers out there.  My trip dates are Jan 14-18. . .On property. . .see ya. . .


----------



## englishrose47

Darcy ther are threads out there for people going in January! Try the Adult & Solo Boards!!


----------



## englishrose47

Darcy ther are threads out there for people going in January! Try the Adult & Solo Boards!!


----------



## unknownname

I don't know the differences between this one and the other one. Im not really going solo but I'd love to meet new people. My name is Tori and Im 19. 
I'll be at WDW from april 8th to 13th. Going there for my 20th birthday. 


Question I saw that people were talking about wearing the green mickey paint thing with green strap or something. Anyone have pictures? Im so confused. ;x


----------



## Iggipolka

Hey there,

I just planned a solo trip for my birthday in November. I'm going to be there November 8-15th. Right now, I'm booked at AKV, but I'm going to try and switch to the Boardwalk in April. I'd love to meet up with people!


----------



## lazydoxy66

My DH and I will be at POR the second week of Sept. I had a couple of ideas on where to go, he picked Disney.  
I haven't been to DW since 1990 and DH hasn't been since he was a kid in the 70's. 208 more days!!! We can't wait.


----------



## blueeyes_two

i will be going Oct 21-26 2008 - -we cant wait!!  any advice for 4 singles in their 30's?  what we shount miss and what we could do with out?/  

we are staying at the contemporary, and will be there for food and wine fest!  thanks in advance!!

--L


----------



## MissEeyore

I'll be taking for first solo trip to the world in Dec (10-15), 2008. Would love to meet up with people at mousefest if anyone wants to grab a snack or hit a show or ride!


----------



## courtneydisney

MissEeyore said:


> I'll be taking for first solo trip to the world in Dec (10-15), 2008. Would love to meet up with people at mousefest if anyone wants to grab a snack or hit a show or ride!



I'll be there for Mousefest Dec 11-18, then the cruise on Dec 18th-21st - my first solo trip ever!


----------



## ANTSS2001




----------



## Bill Brown

courtneydisney said:


> I'll be there for Mousefest Dec 11-18, then the cruise on Dec 18th-21st - my first solo trip ever!


Haven't pinned down my exact dates, but tentatively I'll be there 8-18 December 2008.  Would be cool to hookup for a meal or ride.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Bill Brown said:


> Haven't pinned down my exact dates, but tentatively I'll be there 8-18 December 2008.  Would be cool to hookup for a meal or ride.



cool  check the link below for solo.. there's a handful ( that I know of..) of us getting there around that time  I will be there 4 to 9th of dec!!!


----------



## Bill Brown

ANTSS2001 said:


> cool  check the link below for solo.. there's a handful ( that I know of..) of us getting there around that time  I will be there 4 to 9th of dec!!!


Thanks for the link to your DIS visit summary.


----------



## Susie7

Not sure if this is the right place to post!  
I'm going on my first solo trip in August.  I've been to WDW many times before however I am a bit nervous but it's booked and I'm going 

I've read a few of the solo trip reports on here which encouraged me to get my holiday booked and get my ADR's organised.  Solo dining is a little bit daunting but I'm sure once I'm actually doing it I'll be fine.  I've booked Keys to the Kingdom Tour and Segway so I'm looking forward to those.  All suggestions/tips for solo travellers gratefully received! 


Susie


----------



## ANTSS2001

Susie7 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post!
> I'm going on my first solo trip in August.  I've been to WDW many times before however I am a bit nervous but it's booked and I'm going
> 
> I've read a few of the solo trip reports on here which encouraged me to get my holiday booked and get my ADR's organised.  Solo dining is a little bit daunting but I'm sure once I'm actually doing it I'll be fine.  I've booked Keys to the Kingdom Tour and Segway so I'm looking forward to those.  All suggestions/tips for solo travellers gratefully received!
> 
> 
> Susie



 you'll have a great time


----------



## trulyturpin

hubby and i will be there aug 31 to sept 10 2008. staying @ CBR. first time staying there. anyone else staying on these days? maybe we can have coffee at the market street food mart


----------



## jeanett

hi everybody
I'm a girl who is going to WDW 7/15-7/20.
Wish to find some one to join my solo trip


----------



## MissEeyore

I received my MVMCP ticket in the mail....the countdown is offically on!!! I'll be going on Thur Dec. 11.  anyone else planning on going that night?


----------



## Donald_Quackers

Many are going that night...including me.  Want to meet all the mousefesters.  What a way to come back from a 4 night cruise!

168 days and counting!


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Susie7 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to post!
> I'm going on my first solo trip in August.  I've been to WDW many times before however I am a bit nervous but it's booked and I'm going
> 
> I've read a few of the solo trip reports on here which encouraged me to get my holiday booked and get my ADR's organised.  Solo dining is a little bit daunting but I'm sure once I'm actually doing it I'll be fine.  I've booked Keys to the Kingdom Tour and Segway so I'm looking forward to those.  All suggestions/tips for solo travellers gratefully received!
> 
> 
> Susie



I went last August solo, and had a good time.  Actually I found the eating alone part fine at Disney, as I was next to families and could enjoy their conversations and enthusiam.  I didn't book any tours last year.  I am going again solo Aug 31-Sept 12.  I would like to also take the same tours you mentioned, but need to double-check my finanaces before booking them.  I have been working alot of overtime at work to pay for this trip, but then my car decided to cut into that pot with some real repair bill. 
Enjoy.  WDW is a nice place to travel solo.


----------



## wishicouldgomoreofte

Grumpy Pete said:


> My Wife and I sneaked off to Disneyland in Oct 05.  It was the most fun.  No kids to worry about.  Just us.  It was absolutely a ball.  We were the ones acting just like kids.  Couldn't wait go go back again as a couple; so we'll be there again in November and can't hardly wait!



Wow, you haven't been there in 3 years?!!! No wonder you're Grumpy.


----------



## YetiJonesBear

Just checkin' in.  I'll be there July 16th - 22nd.  Will probably be solo for a day.


----------



## ANTSS2001

Sept. 5 to Sept 14... a group of solo are meeting here and there... if you need a buddy for a day... hit us anytime.. err hmmm not to hard though OK...


----------



## worldtraveller

Still think it a bit odd to go alone...


----------



## worldtraveller

Still think it a bit odd to go alone...


----------



## clarrkkent79

worldtraveller said:


> Still think it a bit odd to go alone...



I somewhat agree, which is why I'm still unsure about a solo trip. I just can't imagine a year without going to WDW or DL/CA though.  

Anyone out there interested in a trip from Sept 7. to whenever w/ free dining(currently booked to the 21st, but I'm willing to scale it back)?

Come on, someone's gotta want to go to WDW and make a cool new friend right?


----------



## lynn71092

jeanett said:


> hi everybody
> I'm a girl who is going to WDW 7/15-7/20.
> Wish to find some one to join my solo trip




So you should be back now, did you do a trip report?


----------



## TrulyMadlyDisney

Does anyone know of any groups or tours for single travelers to join with to go to Disney?
I am going this Sept 27 with Hubby. We went last Sept also. Getting him to go this time was a challenge and he really does not want to go again. But I would like to make an annual trip. 
I would like to make plans for 2009 alone, but think joining a travel group would be more fun.
Thanks


----------



## ANTSS2001

TrulyMadlyDisney said:


> Does anyone know of any groups or tours for single travelers to join with to go to Disney?
> I am going this Sept 27 with Hubby. We went last Sept also. Getting him to go this time was a challenge and he really does not want to go again. But I would like to make an annual trip.
> I would like to make plans for 2009 alone, but think joining a travel group would be more fun.
> Thanks



this sept. trippers...
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1827443

singles in oct. 2009
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1819704

TOT on Sept. 13,2008
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1415349

dec. 2008
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1835548

present to 2009 planned trip...
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1416979

adrs for sept. 2008
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1875828

hope these helps...


----------



## jamstew

clarrkkent79 said:


> I somewhat agree, which is why I'm still unsure about a solo trip. I just can't imagine a year without going to WDW or DL/CA though.
> 
> Anyone out there interested in a trip from Sept 7. to whenever w/ free dining(currently booked to the 21st, but I'm willing to scale it back)?
> 
> Come on, someone's gotta want to go to WDW and make a cool new friend right?



There's a pretty big group who will be there the week around 9/7. See AANT's post above for the specific threads. You'd be more than welcome to join any of our meets. Traveling solo is awesome, but it's always fun to meet up with other DIS-ers.


----------



## Disneydonnam

This yr my husband and I are going without the big group we always travel with.  We will be there Sept 10-14 Hallowen party 9/12.  And then we are returning Dec 6-13 with the Christmas Party on the 11th.  If anybody is solo and want to hit the parks or grab a bite to eat with us just let me know.  We would love to meet.


----------



## lynn71092

TrulyMadlyDisney said:


> Does anyone know of any groups or tours for single travelers to join with to go to Disney?
> I am going this Sept 27 with Hubby. We went last Sept also. Getting him to go this time was a challenge and he really does not want to go again. But I would like to make an annual trip.
> I would like to make plans for 2009 alone, but think joining a travel group would be more fun.
> Thanks





I did the Segway Tour when I went solo a couple of years ago and it was great!! And you get a discount if you have a Disney Visa.


----------



## acc1gjg

trulyturpin said:


> hubby and i will be there aug 31 to sept 10 2008. staying @ CBR. first time staying there. anyone else staying on these days? maybe we can have coffee at the market street food mart



I will be @ CBR 31-11, no other info yet. Come to the Banana Cabana, ask for Gary. See you there!


----------



## ILuvCrush

Wow maybe the parks will be REALLY quiet!!   Anyone going the week of Oct 13th-18th???   Anyone at all???


----------



## LYNSUE

DH and I will be at BWV starting 10-16 through 10-21.  I hope the parks are quiet also.  (fat chance of that happening)  Especially at Epcot with F&W.


----------



## ToddRN

I am planning on going Oct. 15-21.


----------



## ILuvTigger

Dh and I will be at AKV Oct 17 - 21st.


----------



## plutos_pal

As I can see from some of the messages in this thread, there are some who find it odd that someone would want to go to Disney solo.  I was a bit concerned myself before I went for the first time on my own, but all my fears were quickly set aside.  I visited in Feb this year, and will be going again for a pre holiday boost this December.

I find it an easy pleasant place to visit on my own - and I have the opportunity to do the things I want when I want.  When I visit with the family, I am always the trip organizer, arranging the schedule, worrying about whether everyone is having a good time, packing everything that might be needed in an emergency.  On my own, it's a relaxing visit to happiness!


----------



## ClareH37

plutos_pal said:


> As I can see from some of the messages in this thread, there are some who find it odd that someone would want to go to Disney solo.  I was a bit concerned myself before I went for the first time on my own, but all my fears were quickly set aside.  I visited in Feb this year, and will be going again for a pre holiday boost this December.
> 
> I find it an easy pleasant place to visit on my own - and I have the opportunity to do the things I want when I want.  When I visit with the family, I am always the trip organizer, arranging the schedule, worrying about whether everyone is having a good time, packing everything that might be needed in an emergency.  On my own, it's a relaxing visit to happiness!



Well said  

I'm excited about my upcoming trip, I can't wait!  I actually think it's very sad when people concern themselves negatively with someone else's trip, everyone is entitled to do what they want and go where they want and TBH if someone said to me they think I'm odd I'll just say they should be more concerned with themselves then me lol.


----------



## EpcotMan

Hey all,
  I am going down from Sept 18-21 with my Brother and a couple of friends for the Softball tourny that is going on at the Wide World of Sports Complex and I planned on going to the parks for a bit but my brother and the others didn't really want to go.  If there is anyone who might want to get together and go to one or a couple of the parks and the days I am down there let me know and maybe we can plan something out.


----------



## STAYC18

I have one spot left on the Illuminations Cruise for 12/9.. If anyone is interested please let me know...It's $35.00.


----------



## ErikDee326

Nice too se another Saratoga Member from Mass  
I was there in the end of june and loved it.


----------



## magnusiax

It's nice spending time with family going to theme parks it definitely bonds the family's relation having fun together.


----------



## feistygalkmc

oops I posted to the wrong thread, just never mind me... lol


----------



## Davey Jones II

Anyone else going at the end of January? I will be touring the parks Jan. 25 to Feb. 1 and would love to meet some fellow Disers!


----------



## MyMuse

Hi all, 

Thought I'd intro myself. I've been reading for an hour or so and I see I have so much more to go!

I am going solo (bday celebration trip to myself)  , but I may have friends/family visit me. No one knows if they can or not. 

I started making plans - ADRs and Segway tour - for myself already and figure if they want to join me, they can. 

I'm going to read the rest of this thread and this forum just looks fantastic!


----------



## lynn71092

MyMuse said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought I'd intro myself. I've been reading for an hour or so and I see I have so much more to go!
> 
> I am going solo (bday celebration trip to myself)  , but I may have friends/family visit me. No one knows if they can or not.
> 
> I started making plans - ADRs and Segway tour - for myself already and figure if they want to join me, they can.
> 
> I'm going to read the rest of this thread and this forum just looks fantastic!




You will LOVE the Segway tour, I did that on my solo trip and it was awesome!!


----------



## MyMuse

lynn71092 said:


> You will LOVE the Segway tour, I did that on my solo trip and it was awesome!!



I am looking forward to Segway. This is the only tour I booked because I thought it was a great idea and Epcot is a favorite park of mine. 

*crossing my fingers to hope I don't fall and break my neck*!!


----------



## rucorey

Sorry, wrong spot...


----------



## Continuum

I have never gone solo before and the last time was during my honeymoon and I'm so excited about doing it this way.  It will be so nice to do what I want, when I want.  It seems like it will be much more relaxing.  Most of my friends and family find it odd or wouldn't do it the way I'm wanting to but I'm much more of a solitary person.


----------



## missjessicaanne

I will be at disney sept13-19th and I am interested in doing a tour maybe...if anyone wants to meet up...let me know 

Jess


----------



## TinkDVC

Taking my first solo trip in 30 days   I'll be at SSR July 12 - July 15.  Anyone else going in July?


----------



## dens71

TinkDVC said:


> Taking my first solo trip in 30 days   I'll be at SSR July 12 - July 15.  Anyone else going in July?



Hi, I'm new to this board and was thinking of making my first solo trip in July as well, if you would like to meet up let me know or pm me and we can maybe discuss it further


----------



## preppywife

DH and I will be there Oct 1-6 at PORS


----------



## pixiepoint

Yes, I will be there and I am also a woman traveling alone, my family is going to the beach and I chose to go to WDW. I thought I might go on a tour or 2. Eating out is the only thing that seems abit odd by myself.


----------



## reyesdonald

any schedule this year last quarter in asia?

that will be fun! heehe
thanks


----------



## ClaraLondon

well i would like to go in October.its my b'day in oct.i request you to add link for october too.


----------



## sleeper57

Just got back from a solo trip in June and planning to go back Sept. 14-17.  Might try CBR this time since I've never stayed there.


----------



## davefan

I am going Jan 9-12 for my birthday. Staying in a studio at the BLT - MK and I can't wait. I don't have enough points through DVC or enough money in savings to ever afford staying in a 2 BR with the family so I figured, it's my birthday,why not?


----------



## mjperry

Heading to the World for my first solo trip  in twelve days you can follow me on twitter I am going to try to send updates from the World.  http://twitter.com/Interplantary 
I also have a new blog so check it out and Vote on the Monorail Poll 
you can find it at http://interplantarypodcast.blogspot.com/
email me at interplantarypodcast@gmail.com


----------



## Auntie L.

mjperry said:


> Heading to the World for my first solo trip  in twelve days you can follow me on twitter I am going to try to send updates from the World.  http://twitter.com/Interplantary
> I also have a new blog so check it out and Vote on the Monorail Poll
> you can find it at http://interplantarypodcast.blogspot.com/
> email me at interplantarypodcast@gmail.com



I will follow you - have a magical trip!  Can't wait to hear about it!!

Linda


----------



## Thumper_Man

DW wife, DBFF and his DW are headed out there next year.  Sometime in Oct 2010.  Any suggestions where to hang out at night?  Have drinks and dinner?  We'll be staying off property.


----------



## castle baths

I am highly recommended that I have lot snaps to view to all if some one like to see.


----------



## mrjdsmith

Well...  Im really feelin like a wierdo cause...  Being a ex-jr college professor that is going back to college...  My parents desided to bring me to my favorite vacation place WDW..  So..  The frugal guy my dad is guess where im sleeping... haha... Yea..

So.. if you check out my myspace.com/mrjdsmith you will see that I am a total disney freak and love the whole utopian idea of WDW.  But... Even though I have a huge smile on my face not being able to laugh or talk to someone else is really lonely and I love wdw but by urself isnt so great...  :0)

If anyone has any suggestions...  give me a yell...  

Jerry Smith


----------



## lynn71092

mrjdsmith said:


> Well...  Im really feelin like a wierdo cause...  Being a ex-jr college professor that is going back to college...  My parents desided to bring me to my favorite vacation place WDW..  So..  The frugal guy my dad is guess where im sleeping... haha... Yea..
> 
> So.. if you check out my myspace.com/mrjdsmith you will see that I am a total disney freak and love the whole utopian idea of WDW.  But... Even though I have a huge smile on my face not being able to laugh or talk to someone else is really lonely and I love wdw but by urself isnt so great...  :0)
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions...  give me a yell...
> 
> Jerry Smith



Jerry, I've done a solo trip and it was actually fun.
Is this the 1st time you're going alone?
Aren't your folks with you?
Sorry, I won't be there until Labor Day weekend so I won't be able to meet up but you can always PM me if you need to talk.
(Especially if it's about Disney!!)


----------



## mrjdsmith

haha...  Well... Today I went to Hollywood Studios and had my lime green ribbon on and no... no... ONe...     It was funny when about 5 it started raining and everyone freaked... I just felt like "Singing in the Rain"...  and I did... Well... I am still here til tuesday if anyone is around.  Jerry


----------



## MTLott72

Anybody going that week and want to meet up for drinks, dinner park hopping?

We'll be staying at Saratoga Springs and are planning MK on Sunday, DS (50's prime time for lunch and Yeehaw Bob at RS that night, Epcot on Tues. (dinner at Chef's de France and Illuminations that night), AK Wed. with no plans other than some BBQ at FT, DTD Thurs. and Kuzzina (Cat Cora's new place for dinner, Fri. is an open daytill dinner at Citricos and then Micky's not so Scary Halloween Party that night.


----------



## honeydiane1953

hi  i am single and am going to be in WDW  Oct 4th--11th.  I will go to the MNSSHP on the 6th.   Is anyone going to be down there during my dates.  Would love to meet up and have some fun.   diane


----------



## woodleygrrl

Well I have a pretty "high-class problem" on my hands.  I will be going to WDW twice for work over the next two months for a total of 9 days.  First trip starts this Sunday and I will be staying at the Beach Club and then I will be at the Dolphin in November.I have a trip planned, well before I knew about my work trips, with my family in March of next year.  

As an aside, anyone have any experience with the after 4pm tickets that they sell to conventioners? 

This will also be the first time that I have been to WDW alone and I am having some serious melancholy about it.  To me, Disney is about being there with my family and it is going to be hard for me to enjoy it without them.  I mean don't get me wrong, I love it there.  My favorite place on the planet.  But I have always been there with family.  

I have been reading this thread and getting some inspiration from you all.  Thanks for that.  I will let you all know how it goes!

Jennifer


----------



## MTLott72

Well 24hrs 7 minute to be exact till the plane takes off for WDW.  Looks like Sunday might be a rain day and we are thinking of just hanging out at DTD.  Anybody else have the same idea?


----------



## okaybye

woodleygrrl said:


> This will also be the first time that I have been to WDW alone and I am having some serious melancholy about it.  To me, Disney is about being there with my family and it is going to be hard for me to enjoy it without them.  I mean don't get me wrong, I love it there.  My favorite place on the planet.  But I have always been there with family.
> 
> Jennifer



Hi there... I did my first alone trip a couple years ago... and was very melancholy about it from time to time.  It wasn't supposed to be an alone trip, but turned into one and I was a bit nervous about it.  I mean, without having someone to share the magic... would there be any?   

I couldn't have been more pleasantly surprised.  I had a blast.  I had more fun being silly doing the Pooh ride 5 times in a row because it made me happy... riding the AstroBlasters  because I hadn't since I was a kid... taking a pretzel on the Tomorrowland Transit Authority and riding it twice... or just sitting a moment in the shade and watching people.  

My favorite moment came when I found myself at the Studios... and discontent.  I sat on a bench, racking my brain over what attraction to do next... unhappy that everything that sounded like fun was in Epcot.  The following dialogue started in my head-- "Well... then why not go to Epcot?"  "No, it's Studios day..."  "Why not go to Epcot?"  It just dawned on me that nothing and no one was stopping me.  I marched to the entrance, got on the boat, and played in Epcot.    Much better.

Best part about that first solo trip was that I met some fabulous people...cast members and vacationers alike.  (Some even on here!  On accident, no less!)  I was able to take MORE time to notice the magic.  Smile at first timers, wish people Happy Birthday, help someone with their stroller... whatever.  You have more time to BE part of the magic as well as helping to spread it.  It's really an unbeatable experience.  

Now, I look forward to my trips with my family in the future... but once a year, I might just have to keep up the solo trips.  Just to keep the pixie dust pile at a respectable level 

H


----------



## woodleygrrl

thank you so much for your thoughtful reply.  So to follow up, I went there alone and had a wonderful time.  as fun as going with family?  No.  But like you said, I was able to do things on my own time and without judgment.  maybe I ate a cream cheese pretzel or three.  So?  Maybe I rode the haunted mansion 4 times in a row?  Who cares?  I may have even not gone to HS at all and I am ok with that.

It was a great time and I am glad I got to experience it.


----------



## FunSunDisney

Woodley,

Don't worry! You will enjoy yourself. I know what you are saying though. I prefer to go with my friends or family, but since they don't enjoy going as much as I do, I often go alone for a long weekend to relax and escape the stress of real life.

You will enjoy it after you get over your awkwardness. Most people won't even notice you are alone, since they are wrapped up in their own trip activities. The only time I sometimes feel uncomfortable is when I am eating at a restaurant. I usually just get out my map or even guide and look at that though while I eat. Gives me something to do! Do you have a little pocket tour guide? That could work also.

Those are both nice hotels! Have fun!


----------



## Minnie*bell

Woodley,if nothing else enjoy ur glam hotels!! I'd like to take a trip w/ zero parks one day. i stay in value or moderate when I do the parks. But some day I"ll splurge on one of the deluxe resots & skip the parks all together. = ) Just an idea.


----------



## emperorsnewgroove

Hi all,

My brother and I (28 and 25) are heading to WDW JAn 3-11, 2010 and were hoping to meet up with other disney lovers!  We're staying at the POP and are up for just about anything. Woo-hoo! Less than a month. Get in touch!

Stephen


----------



## lynn71092

emperorsnewgroove said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My brother and I (28 and 25) are heading to WDW JAn 3-11, 2010 and were hoping to meet up with other disney lovers!  We're staying at the POP and are up for just about anything. Woo-hoo! Less than a month. Get in touch!
> 
> Stephen



Hey guys, is this your 1st trip?
We Disboarders love Newbies!!


----------



## emperorsnewgroove

Hi lynn...no we're not newbie's by any means- I would say we have gone to Disney World at least 9 times (Disneyland somewhere in there once too) before together with parents and grandparents. First time just us brothers. We're Disney freaks and I just found these boards and realized how many are out there like us! and you Lynn!!

Stephen



I'm excited!!! CAn't wait....so if anyone is going down those days let me know


----------



## scotth1224

My first Solo trip to the world Jan 10th thru the 17th.....Cant wait!
Any other solo travelers there then????


----------



## lynn71092

emperorsnewgroove said:


> Hi lynn...no we're not newbie's by any means- I would say we have gone to Disney World at least 9 times (Disneyland somewhere in there once too) before together with parents and grandparents. First time just us brothers. We're Disney freaks and I just found these boards and realized how many are out there like us! and you Lynn!!
> 
> Stephen
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited!!! CAn't wait....so if anyone is going down those days let me know




Darn!!
Too bad you guys are ssooo young!!


----------



## Disney25th

anyone going from Sept or late Nov???


----------



## hollisterluva92

Mom and Daughter Senior Spring Break Trip April 10th-17th!


----------



## VinnyDisney

Wow! So I am usually just a lurker on these forums but I am just so darn excited for my upcoming trip. I work retail and this holiday was very hectic for me since I was recently promoted to manager. I decided when Disney announced the return of Buy 4, Get 3 Free promotion, I decided I was going to treat myself for my post-holiday vacation and my birthday. With the reviews of solo trips and the idea had always intrigued me, I decided to jump in and just do it. And I decided to be selfish and go DELUXE! I am so excited! I called and the reservation specialist at Walt Disney Travel set me up with a Theme Park View at the Grand Floridian with Club Level in the main lodge! THRILLED!!! I added on the basic dining to my park hopper.

Thenafter even reading more here, especially the dining forums, I knew I wanted to try more sit down restaurants so I upgraded to the Deluxe Dining Plan! I know its going to be a lot of food but I am willing to take that challenge! YUM! I have been salivating for the past month thinking about all the treats that I didnt even know existed at the parks! Some things I cannot wait for include the Butterfinger cupcake at Starring Rolls, the school bread or sweet pretzels at the Norway pavilion, I also am going to treat myself to the ultimate, a reservation at Victoria and Albert! I bought a new suit just for the occasion!

My Grand IPO has been AMAZING! Always keeping me up-to-date and knowing exactly what I would like even with just a few emails and phone calls. Marijane is great and is always prompt! She has gotten me pretty much everything I wanted in such a sort time and such short notice, considering the 180 day reservation policy. She is even going to plan a cake to be delivered for my birthday meal at Bistro! I told her what flavors I like and what I might be interested in and the rest is up to her and to surprise me with the rest!

So here goes! This is what she has planned for me! Let me know what you think and if you have any other suggestions. I leave Saturday, so I dont plan on making many changes but would love ideas on other snacks to check out or other little things I can enhance my trip!

*WHO:* Me, Vinnyon a SOLO TRIP!
*WHEN:* Saturday, January 9-Saturday, January 16 (Buy 4, Get 3 Free)
*WHERE*: Grand Floridian: Main Lodge Club Concierge Level with Cinderella Castle View


*Saturday, January 9:*
12:00 PM Arrival via Disney's Magical Express 

12:35 PM Grand Floridian Cafe 
Disney's Grand Floridian Resort and Spa 

06:10 PM Teppan Edo 
EPCOT - World Showcase, Japan 

*Sunday, January 10:*
07:25 AM Grand Floridian Cafe 

09:00 AM Disney's Grand Floridian Spa & Health Club 
Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa 

10:30 AM Disney's Grand Floridian Spa & Health Club 
Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa 

12:05 PM Kona Cafe 
Disney's Polynesian 
_or_
12:50 PM Liberty Tree Tavern 
Magic Kingdom 

08:45 PM 
Victoria and Albert's 
_(YAY!!! And she is keeping an eye open for a Chefs Table reservation to open, just in case!)_

*Monday, January 11:*
08:20 AM Supercalifragilistic Breakfast 
Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa 

11:30 AM Dining with an Imagineer at the Brown Derby 
Disney's Hollywood Studios 

06:00 PM 50's Prime Time Cafe 

*Tuesday, January 12 (MY BIRTHDAY!!!):*
07:30 AM Chef Mickey's Fun Time Buffet 
Disney's Contemporary Resort 

09:00 AM Backstage Magic Tour 

08:15 PM Bistro de Paris (with a custom surprise cake!!!)
EPCOT - World Showcase, France 

*Wednesday, January 13:*
08:20 AM Donald's Safari Breakfast at Tusker House Restaurant 
Disney's Animal Kingdom - Africa - Harambe 

10:00 AM Wildlife Discovery Excursion Tour
Disney's Animal Kingdom 

01:30 PM Yak & Yeti Restaurant 
Disneys Animal Kingdom

07:00 PM "Jiko...The Cooking Place" 
Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge 

*Thursday, January 14:*
07:30 AM The Wave...of American Flavors 
Disney's Contemporary Resort 

09:30 AM Around the World at Epcot Tour 
EPCOT - Guest Relations, left of Spaceship Earth 

01:45 PM Le Cellier Steakhouse 
EPCOT - World Showcase, Canada 

07:00 PM Coral Reef Restaurant 
EPCOT - The Seas with Nemo and Friends 

*Friday, January 15:*
07:35 AM Kona Cafe 
Disney's Polynesian 

11:30 AM Liberty Tree Tavern 
Magic Kingdom 

06:55 PM Artist Point 
Disney's Wilderness Lodge

*Saturday, January 16:*
12:00 PM Rose and Crown Pub and Dinning Room 
EPCOT - World Showcase, United Kingdom 

03:55 PM Departure via Disney's Magical Express

So thats it, in a nut shell! Plenty of food and snacks to be eaten in-between, plenty of photo-ops with characters and plenty of rides and parades and shows to be watched and enjoyed. There are a few hiccups that I have come to realize with my timing, like the marathon weekend traffic that I will have to endure and the refurbishment of Cinderella Castle and Splash Mountain but nothing is going to bring me down! I am just going to focus on ALL the positives and take the rest as it comes. There will always be refurbishments and traffic and events that I cant control. I guess this is my pre-trip report! I will hopefully have plenty of photos and details to report back on! YAY!!!!


----------



## lindsayp

DrDolphin said:


> Can someone tell me how to add the countdowns and images to the signature line?
> 
> Is there a help into file somewhere for the Disboards??
> 
> Thanks - Terri



click my ticker to get taken to a site to make your own count down  there's others as well.


----------



## lindsayp

VinnyDisney said:


> Wow! So I am usually just a lurker on these forums but I am just so darn excited for my upcoming trip. I work retail and this holiday was very hectic for me since I was recently promoted to manager. I decided when Disney announced the return of Buy 4, Get 3 Free promotion, I decided I was going to treat myself for my post-holiday vacation and my birthday. With the reviews of solo trips and the idea had always intrigued me, I decided to jump in and just do it. And I decided to be selfish and go DELUXE! I am so excited! I called and the reservation specialist at Walt Disney Travel set me up with a Theme Park View at the Grand Floridian with Club Level in the main lodge! THRILLED!!! I added on the basic dining to my park hopper.
> 
> Thenafter even reading more here, especially the dining forums, I knew I wanted to try more sit down restaurants so I upgraded to the Deluxe Dining Plan! I know its going to be a lot of food but I am willing to take that challenge! YUM! I have been salivating for the past month thinking about all the treats that I didnt even know existed at the parks! Some things I cannot wait for include the Butterfinger cupcake at Starring Rolls, the school bread or sweet pretzels at the Norway pavilion, I also am going to treat myself to the ultimate, a reservation at Victoria and Albert! I bought a new suit just for the occasion!
> 
> My Grand IPO has been AMAZING! Always keeping me up-to-date and knowing exactly what I would like even with just a few emails and phone calls. Marijane is great and is always prompt! She has gotten me pretty much everything I wanted in such a sort time and such short notice, considering the 180 day reservation policy. She is even going to plan a cake to be delivered for my birthday meal at Bistro! I told her what flavors I like and what I might be interested in and the rest is up to her and to surprise me with the rest!
> 
> So here goes! This is what she has planned for me! Let me know what you think and if you have any other suggestions. I leave Saturday, so I dont plan on making many changes but would love ideas on other snacks to check out or other little things I can enhance my trip!
> 
> *WHO:* Me, Vinnyon a SOLO TRIP!
> *WHEN:* Saturday, January 9-Saturday, January 16 (Buy 4, Get 3 Free)
> *WHERE*: Grand Floridian: Main Lodge Club Concierge Level with Cinderella Castle View
> 
> 
> *Saturday, January 9:*
> 12:00 PM Arrival via Disney's Magical Express
> 
> 12:35 PM Grand Floridian Cafe
> Disney's Grand Floridian Resort and Spa
> 
> 06:10 PM Teppan Edo
> EPCOT - World Showcase, Japan
> 
> *Sunday, January 10:*
> 07:25 AM Grand Floridian Cafe
> 
> 09:00 AM Disney's Grand Floridian Spa & Health Club
> Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
> 
> 10:30 AM Disney's Grand Floridian Spa & Health Club
> Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
> 
> 12:05 PM Kona Cafe
> Disney's Polynesian
> _or_
> 12:50 PM Liberty Tree Tavern
> Magic Kingdom
> 
> 08:45 PM
> Victoria and Albert's
> _(YAY!!! And she is keeping an eye open for a Chefs Table reservation to open, just in case!)_
> 
> *Monday, January 11:*
> 08:20 AM Supercalifragilistic Breakfast
> Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa
> 
> 11:30 AM Dining with an Imagineer at the Brown Derby
> Disney's Hollywood Studios
> 
> 06:00 PM 50's Prime Time Cafe
> 
> *Tuesday, January 12 (MY BIRTHDAY!!!):*
> 07:30 AM Chef Mickey's Fun Time Buffet
> Disney's Contemporary Resort
> 
> 09:00 AM Backstage Magic Tour
> 
> 08:15 PM Bistro de Paris (with a custom surprise cake!!!)
> EPCOT - World Showcase, France
> 
> *Wednesday, January 13:*
> 08:20 AM Donald's Safari Breakfast at Tusker House Restaurant
> Disney's Animal Kingdom - Africa - Harambe
> 
> 10:00 AM Wildlife Discovery Excursion Tour
> Disney's Animal Kingdom
> 
> 01:30 PM Yak & Yeti Restaurant
> Disneys Animal Kingdom
> 
> 07:00 PM "Jiko...The Cooking Place"
> Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 
> *Thursday, January 14:*
> 07:30 AM The Wave...of American Flavors
> Disney's Contemporary Resort
> 
> 09:30 AM Around the World at Epcot Tour
> EPCOT - Guest Relations, left of Spaceship Earth
> 
> 01:45 PM Le Cellier Steakhouse
> EPCOT - World Showcase, Canada
> 
> 07:00 PM Coral Reef Restaurant
> EPCOT - The Seas with Nemo and Friends
> 
> *Friday, January 15:*
> 07:35 AM Kona Cafe
> Disney's Polynesian
> 
> 11:30 AM Liberty Tree Tavern
> Magic Kingdom
> 
> 06:55 PM Artist Point
> Disney's Wilderness Lodge
> 
> *Saturday, January 16:*
> 12:00 PM Rose and Crown Pub and Dinning Room
> EPCOT - World Showcase, United Kingdom
> 
> 03:55 PM Departure via Disney's Magical Express
> 
> So thats it, in a nut shell! Plenty of food and snacks to be eaten in-between, plenty of photo-ops with characters and plenty of rides and parades and shows to be watched and enjoyed. There are a few hiccups that I have come to realize with my timing, like the marathon weekend traffic that I will have to endure and the refurbishment of Cinderella Castle and Splash Mountain but nothing is going to bring me down! I am just going to focus on ALL the positives and take the rest as it comes. There will always be refurbishments and traffic and events that I cant control. I guess this is my pre-trip report! I will hopefully have plenty of photos and details to report back on! YAY!!!!



awesome! i would definitely recommend liberty tree tavern-the food is so yummy! teppan edo is my fav!!


----------



## Princess Janay

Ill be in Disney from the 16th Tommorrow till the 20th for a last minute vacay with me best friend any other solo travelers want to share a meal or a ride message me !


----------



## chelle050608

I'm very excited about my coming trip to disney.
Hubby, I and A friend are going to be at disney from may 8th through the 14. It's our honeymoon.


----------



## ClareH37

chelle050608 said:


> I'm very excited about my coming trip to disney.
> Hubby, I and A friend are going to be at disney from may 8th through the 14. It's our honeymoon.



Congratulations, no wonder you are excited


----------



## LuvSnowWhite

I get to go TWICE this year!
First trip solo: 28 April-06 May, 2010
Second trip with BFF 03 Dec-13 Dec

Thanks for the countdown link, I have been looking for one of those.


----------



## KendalIsAGuysNameToo

I'll be at Epcot each weekend for the Flower and Garden Festival. The 11:00 Gardening at Home seminars on Saturdays, followed by the Master Gardener Talks, then the IFAS seminars after that will find me in Garden Town most of the day. Otherwise I might be lurking around known character spots. I love my annual pass.


----------



## rebecca06261

KendalIsAGuysNameToo said:


> I'll be at Epcot each weekend for the Flower and Garden Festival. The 11:00 Gardening at Home seminars on Saturdays, followed by the Master Gardener Talks, then the IFAS seminars after that will find me in Garden Town most of the day. Otherwise I might be lurking around known character spots. I love my annual pass.



was thinking about heading over there on Sunday for the day- will you be participating then?  (I love my AP too )


----------



## richmo

I'll be there this weekend..Saturday thru Wednesday.  Glad its warmed up a bit!!


----------



## ukool

Hi everyone. Im hoping to take a solo trip some time next year, looking at september atm. Never been to wdw before, or traveled abroad alone before, so this trip will be a huge thing for me. 

Is it strange going alone? I think ill miss having some one to talk to, but love that fact i will be able to do what i want without asking other people.

Just looking for any solo travel tips, first timer tips etc.


----------



## alrightguy

i cant believe what i have read on here it seems that no solos are going to wdw when i am which is may 1st to the 7th. it seems that everyone is on the nuse.darcy band wagon for her trip but the funny thing is that from what i read she has at least 15 maybe more people going to meet up there so as i see it they may not have that much fun cause of the size of the group which is ok with me if they want to go as a mob then thats fine with me means more parks for me when i go maybe somebody will meet up with me who knows but this i know i am not trying to offend anyone for going when they are i think its great i dont like big groups anyway i just dont understand why you would post on a solo thread if you were taking alot of people doesnt sound very solo to me.just my opinion.


----------



## rebecca06261

alrightguy said:


> i cant believe what i have read on here it seems that no solos are going to wdw when i am which is may 1st to the 7th. it seems that everyone is on the nuse.darcy band wagon for her trip but the funny thing is that from what i read she has at least 15 maybe more people going to meet up there so as i see it they may not have that much fun cause of the size of the group which is ok with me if they want to go as a mob then thats fine with me means more parks for me when i go maybe somebody will meet up with me who knows but this i know i am not trying to offend anyone for going when they are i think its great i dont like big groups anyway i just dont understand why you would post on a solo thread if you were taking alot of people doesnt sound very solo to me.just my opinion.



I know it appears confusing but it really isn't. A number of singles have developed wonderful and lasting friendships here on the disboards. Previous smaller dismeets allowed each of them/us the opportunity to meet. Through the years, and through many small dismeets, a larger group of friends has developed and now they plan an annual pilgrimage to the mothership.

If you'd like to meet up on the weekends for a couple of hours, I'm available and love having a park buddy.


----------



## SKWDW

alrightguy said:


> i cant believe what i have read on here it seems that no solos are going to wdw when i am which is may 1st to the 7th...i just dont understand why you would post on a solo thread if you were taking alot of people doesnt sound very solo to me.just my opinion.


Looks like you've got at least one park buddy offer now alrightguy.  

You should understand though that this thread is *ADULTS and Solo *Trips Central, not simply solo trips.  I'm planning a solo trip and looked here for solo info too, but understand completely that adult pairs/groups are being discussed as well.  

Hope you enjoy your trip!  Just three weeks and counting for you.


----------



## Supergoofy20p

I am going the first weekend in June ant takers??


----------



## mjperry

Not sure when I'm going, is anyone going end of July are Aug.


----------



## webster76

Don't yet have a trip planned for this year. My first adult only trip was in '08. Didn't think I'd EVER go without the family but decided I deserved it. What a great time!  Never feel guilty about not taking the rest of the family...I went last year with my youngest. She flew down from college and we played for 4 days. This year I may or may not get to the World..I have a son I'd like to visit in LA. I could visit DL while there but want to spend time with him! So my Disney trip may have a to wait til next year. In the mean time I just log in here and read anything I can about my favorite  place!


----------



## NataliaVal

Hello people, my name is Natalia and I'm from Argentina going SOLO for the first time and what better way to start than in WDW. So any advice you wanna share with me? Or perhaps someone is going the same dates as me and we can share a meal or something?


----------



## Disney_Jill

When are you going?  I am going May 31-June 4.


----------



## NataliaVal

I'll be going to Orlando on August 9 to August 23, and visit WDW the first 7 days or 10, I don't know yet if I'd extend my stay on Disney...


----------



## dmxwidget

I will probably be going down in August as well.  Not entirely sure yet, but I should know in the next month or so.


----------



## sheray

will be visiting there soon! wait for me!


----------



## WaterDA

...


----------



## A Mickeyfan

I will be there July  3-10th and then July 30th -Aug 13th.  The July 3rd trip my DH will be with me, but he doesn't do parks at all, I am a passholder.  My next trip, I will have my (almost) 22 year old DD with me... 

if anyone is going our time frame and wants to meet up, drop me a pm...


----------



## marivaid




----------



## fun fun fun fun fun!

I just found this site and thought it the perfect place to maybe find someone to meet up with while I'm in Disney. I will be there from 19th July - 27th on my own as my friend has pulled out. I'm a bit nervous about going it alone so would love to meet up with anyone. I am a wheelchair user so if anyone does feel like hanging with me at all, I'll let you skip the queues with me!!! 

I'm 25, female and love the thrill rides!

Nicki


----------



## Dizney_Mike

I will be in the parks for my first trip in May of 2011 from the 10th to the 21st. There is already a DIS meet for May 2011 so if you are interested in meeting up that week let me know. I will be joining the DIS meet for part of the trip.


----------



## SueM in MN

Dont expect to skip the queues with a wheelchair. Most of the regular queues are wheelchair accessible and everyone waits in the same queue.


----------



## fun fun fun fun fun!

yeah Sue, having done a bit of research I have realised this! never mind. I'm still reasonably nice to hang with if anyone fancies it!


----------



## BonnieMB

Hi - Going to WDW Feb 19-26 2011 , part of the week with Dear sister and her DH, DD and DS. However last 3 1/2 days are just me and my DH on our own . This would be our first holiday in the World on our own. Other than dinner at the Brown Derby (personal fave), Fantasmic (not seen it yet previous 4 trips) and maybe Backstage Tour at AK...need HELP with ideas/suggestions for more adulty things to do/see.


----------



## OrlandoSolo

This will be my first trip as an adult.  I am looking forward to reliving the magic!   Last trip to Disney I was 8.


----------



## richmo

OrlandoSolo said:


> This will be my first trip as an adult.  I am looking forward to reliving the magic!   Last trip to Disney I was 8.


8? Wow...needless to say, things have changed!  Have a great time!


----------



## DFD

ADR for La Hacienda on 10/18 4PM  4 sits available


----------



## NJDiva

OrlandoSolo said:


> This will be my first trip as an adult.  I am looking forward to reliving the magic!   Last trip to Disney I was 8.



OMG you will so love it as an adult! I think I enjoy it more as an adult than I did as a kid...


----------



## ptted

have an extra ticket available for the Moet & Chandon Seminar this Friday, October 8th at 6pm and one for the CakeLove Demonstration on Saturday, October 9th at 5pm. Any other solo traveler want to join? I payed $10 for each ticket with my season pass (both sessions are now sold out).

About me, I am a single female in my late 20s. Baltimore native and BIG Disney fan. Moved to East Orlando from Southern Maryland in late 2007 for work. Am currently a seasonal passholder, upgrading to an annual pass next month. Love going to MK and Epcot. Normally drag my brother along (who lives in Daytona), but don't want to have to depend on him to visit the happiest place on Earth. Went to MNSSHP the weekend before last and am going again with family on October 29th.


----------



## OrlandoSolo

I am looking forward to it NJDiva.  I am starting to get excited!


----------



## disney.freak

hey all, i will be there from the 14th - 28th Oct staying at POP


----------



## wdposter

I will be heading down for another weekend oct 31 - nov 1 and again dec 5-6
and again jan 16-18.  have a dvc  membership at wilderness lodge.  anyone going to be around and want to hang out, go to dinner, hit a park or two?  I like MK and epcot best.  like to hang at the pools and eat and drink.


----------



## NJDiva

OrlandoSolo said:


> I am looking forward to it NJDiva.  I am starting to get excited!



So did ya love it or what?


----------



## danie_64

Hi All,

I will be going to Disney World Arriving Feb 11 at night and leaving Feb 18 morning. Im traveling solo from Australia and staying at POP.

 I will be 21 at the time and was thinking what restraunts will best suit? 

Anyone else going in that time frame?

I cant wait!!!!!!! Just a bit hesitant on going on my own


----------



## mickeyworld

Anyone going to be in the world over these three days?  I'll be there...let me know if you'll be around!


----------



## brdlyleon

I live in Tampa and frequent trips over to mouseland as much as I can. I recently bought a weekday pass and not many friends have a pass so I may want to hang out with some people! Im a 18 year old guy so let me know


----------



## savvywifey

thanks for the links


----------



## dizzyboutdisney

Hey there everyone. I'm brand new to Disboards, and I'm almost as big of a Disney fan as you can be. I live in the midwest, but am going to Disneyland for a couple days in March. March 14th and 15th. I'm going on my own and looking for a lady who's in love with the mouse like me. I've found it's way more fun to share the magic with someone that loves it as much as you do. I'll share pics and info with anyone interested, just write back and let me know. Thanks, and "have a magical day"


----------



## ABDisneykid

Hi Everyone,
I'm 53 and retired. I've been to WDW 6 times in the past 12 years. I have

 stayed on site every time. My last trip was the end of September 2010. It 

was me and my 2 granddaughters ages 7 and 9. I had the time of my life, but

 boy was I exhasted.

Now I want to go solo and experience it myself.  My plans are to stay at POL

 French Quarter, hang at the pool and walk around Epcot. I would like some 

other sugestions to help make my finale decission. Anything would help!


----------



## brdlyleon

Turned 19 in January and spring break is coming up! Where else would I go but Disney World! Heading to POP century (1st time EVER on-site) and will be there March 14th through the 18th! If anyone is alone and wants to meet up lemme know! Would love to meet new people!


----------



## Bambi1980

Hi !
I'm a 30 yr-old guy from Paris, France (educated, smart, fun, basically a hoot), passionate about travelling. 
I have been to numerous countries including many trips to the USA (New York, Florida, Louisiana, California, Las Vegas) + Canada, Thailand, Australia, Hong-Kong, Macao, Portugal, Mexico, Spain, Switzerland, Italy, UK, Germany...)

I have already visited Disneyland in Anaheim in 2008 (both parks) + Disneyland Paris Resort (many times since 1992, both parks) + Hong Kong Disneyland in 2010

I am planning to visit Walt Disney World / Universal in April or May 2011 for at least 10 days. It's always been my dream, since I was 3 !

Plan :
Magic Kingdom
Epcot
Disney Hollywood Studios
Animal Kingdom 
Universal's Islands of Adventure
Blizzard Beach (+maybe Typhoon Lagoon)
Wet 'n Wild

1 Park per day except maybe 2 days for Magic Kingdom (maybe!).

Staying in a hotel in or out the "World" - probably in at a Disney Value Hotel (Pop Century?).
I have read the big 850+pages Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World and intend to abide by their advice (early show up at the parks, avoiding Magic Hours, using their touring plans, etc...). Love to walk.

Looking for people around my age to go, gay guys more than welcome.
If interested, please contact me !


----------



## lynn71092

Bambi1980 said:


> Hi !
> I'm a 30 yr-old guy from Paris France (educated, smart, fun, basically a hoot)and am planning to visit WDW-Universal in April or May 2011 for at least 10 days.
> 
> Planning to visit :
> Magic Kingdom
> Epcot
> Disney Hollywood Studios
> Animal Kingdom
> Universal's Islands of Adventure
> Blizzard Beach (+maybe Typhoon Lagoon)
> Wet 'n Wild
> 
> 1 Park per day except maybe 2 days for Magic Kingdom (maybe!).
> 
> Staying in a hotel in or out the "World" - probably in at a Value Hotel (Pop Century?), have read the big 850+pages Unofficial Guide to Walt Disney World and intend to abide by their advice (early show up at the parks, avoiding Magic Hours, using their touring plans, etc...). Love to walk.
> 
> Looking for people around my age to go, gay guys more than welcome.
> If interested, please contact me !



We'll be there May 18-21 and staying at the Pop if you want to meet a couple of older but FUN women. Don't do water parks but love the other parks and Downtown Disney.


----------



## ChattaAlley

I think I am going to plan me a solo trip but if anyone wants to join I would not be oppossed


----------



## careyr24

Even though I love to take the kids I love to go there with just my wife also.  Some of our best memories are from this magical place.


----------



## DFD

careyr24 said:


> Even though I love to take the kids I love to go there with just my wife also.  Some of our best memories are from this magical place.



AWWWWWWWW


----------



## wdwtim

I am a divorced male spending two solo days April 28 and 29th at the world.  Looking for a companion who is interested in spending the days and or nights together enjoying the parks.


----------



## LAinCLT

Arriving midday Thursday.  Thinking about dinner and Wishes watching that night.  Possibly Kona or Narcoossee's so I'll be near the water for the show at 10.


----------



## keepermom

we will be there september 17-24 2011 for our 10th wedding anniversary and first DVC member trip


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Hey everyone!! I had a trip scheduled for March but due to tech upgrade project at work, I had to postpone. So I am going for an "All About Me!" Experience at the World May 3rd - 7th as a Mother's Day gift to myself! 

Is anyone interested in sharing a scream on Tower of Terror? 
Maybe battle it out for top score on Toy Story Mania?  
Maybe share a lunch or dinner?? 
Or maybe we can do a two-step in downtown Disney?? 


I'm open if anyone wants to get together to share a wdw laugh...


----------



## fireangel

I will be arriving the 27th and will be there for ten days staying at port orleans french quarter...


----------



## DisneyDee27

2 days solo then 6 days with DW 

Honorary Diva
Dee


----------



## richmo

Well, I finished my solo trip for the year last month, so I guess I should start working on 2012.  Probably looking at a long weekend next March. That seems like a lonnnng way off!


----------



## Chickkypoo

Anyone else doing a solo trip in June? I'll be there June 18-22nd.


----------



## ricesk

Thinking about a solo trip in July - maybe July 1 - 6?  Anyone there solo for those days?  

Karen


----------



## PeterDisfan

Me and my 2 kids and 2 of their friends going July27th to Aug 2nd , staying at Beach club.. Looking for some single Disney female with kids to hang.  I'm sure kids will be busy running around, I maybe hanging by pool which isn't so bad..lol


----------



## Icecoldpenguin

Hey guys,
I will be in WDW from June 3-8 so in just a couple weeks hanging out on my own. If there is anyone that would like to meet up and have some fun let me know.

I am 26 been to WDW twice before but this is my first solo trip and I am super excited.

I will have my green ribbon on my backpack and on my shirt.

Teresa


----------



## BrizMarc

Icecoldpenguin said:


> Hey guys,
> I will be in WDW from June 3-8 so in just a couple weeks hanging out on my own. If there is anyone that would like to meet up and have some fun let me know.
> 
> I am 26 been to WDW twice before but this is my first solo trip and I am super excited.
> 
> I will have my green ribbon on my backpack and on my shirt.
> 
> Teresa



Hiya Teresa, I will be at Disney on your dates solo if you wanna meet up. I am 28 and on my first trip to WDW. PM if you want  

Cya, Marc


----------



## tsukata

So, I'm excitedly planning my first solo trip for July 1-4.  It's going to be awesome.   Anyone else going then?  I could use some drinking buddies! I totally want to go drinking at California Grill.


----------



## Verstehen

I'm interested in doing a day trip this weekend (6/11 or 6/12) or next (6/18 or 6/19).  Anyone going to be there that time and want to meet up?  I'm completely flexible on which park I go to.


----------



## illuminatedillusions

Hi everyone!

My name is Sarah, I'm 23 and from Ireland. 
I'm planning on going on a trip from 19th - 28th of September 2011, hoping to stay around International Drive (haven't booked anything as I need to wait until payday to get the rest but those are the dates as thats the time booked off!)

Anyway, I'm really interested in going to Universal (Harry Potter land will not know what to make of me  ) and all the amazing rides and roller-coasters in the area! (I love roller-coasters!) Actually I'll try anything really...I'm not that fussy!

I'm going solo for the first time abroad and would love to meet up with some people along the way...I'll be the one frightening the people I meet there for being too excited and non-stop rambling about how wonderful and magical this place is 

So if anyone is planning to go any of those days and would like a ditzy Irish woman to drop by, drop me a PM or even reply here!

(I'm really not this excited about anything, but I've been wanting to go for a long time!)


----------



## PreppyPuppyOkc

Yeah I know I'm going during the hottest time of year but its the only time I can get there. 
I'll be staying at Pop Century, got the diner plan, made reservations with the Princesses & Mickey.

Guess I won't be totally alone,,, it'll be me & Duffy!! hehe

Ya'll got any suggestions on things to do?


----------



## DFD

PreppyPuppyOkc said:


> Yeah I know I'm going during the hottest time of year but its the only time I can get there.
> I'll be staying at Pop Century, got the diner plan, made reservations with the Princesses & Mickey.
> 
> Guess I won't be totally alone,,, it'll be me & Duffy!! hehe
> 
> Ya'll got any suggestions on things to do?



if you see Nicole/CM front desk tell her the Duck from Pa says hello

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2715062


----------



## janabananas

My Dbf and myself will be staying at Pop and would love to meet up with another couple or solo on Sept 9th at EPCOT for emh. We are planning on Drinking around EPCOT so should be a good time!! If you would be interested let me know. Thanks


----------



## Jetsong

59 single female....going solo Sept 4- Sept 11...staying at my favorite resort...the Yacht club....going to spend many hours at the pool and Epcot.
Just a much needed relaxing vacation.


----------



## ckphila

I am going down to orlando with my sister her husband and my neice and nephew we are leaveing sept 23 so should be there by sept 25th staying at embassy suites in lake buenua vista am planning on going to disney and to universal to ride the coasters can't wait haven't been there in a few years!


----------



## DFD

heading out soon... a handfull disers are meeting on the 17th at la hacienda by mexico at 6:15PM there's still room with the ADR if interested!!!  Food and more wine here we come !


----------



## donkortajr

In September, Linda, my wife and best friend, of almost 20 years passed away. She was only 40 yrs old. This was after a short 4 month battle with cancer but a long summer of doctor visits and multiple week or longer hospital stays for her. I spent the days in the hospital with her and the nights alone in our room. Even when she was home she spent most of the time on a couch in our family room downstairs. Thank God I have 4 wonderful children ages 12-18. We had our last trip to Disney World only 3 months before she got sick. One last fond memory. On another trip in October 2008, we had a serious discussion and decided it was time to buy a DVC membership. I am so glad we did now.

I am considering a short 3-4 day trip towards the end of winter or early spring for just me without the kids. I just need a few days of me and an ECV scooting around without the pressures of single fatherhood for a few days. I am a romantic at heart and love the notion that so many people like the idea of finding their prince or princess at the World. Wish Upon A Star everyone!

I'm in the Chicago western suburbs if anyone would like to touch base or chat sometime.
-don


----------



## TMGSJV

I will be in for a solo trip tomorrow Dec 14th - Dec 19th. Let me know if you'd like to meet up.

Thanks.


----------



## DisCookie

Think I'm heading down to WDW Jan 25th to Feb 1st. I have been to DL before, but never to WDW. Anyone going around this time, interested in splitting a room on property? Otherwise I'll probably look at staying off property...

Edit: About me, mid 20s female. Probably only use room for showering and sleeping, lol.


----------



## aly0430

I'm heading to the World for my 1st solo trip 2/22 - 2/28.  A friend will be joining me for the weekend and the Royal Family 5K, but aside from that I'll be solo.  This will be my 7th trip to WDW, by my 1st time solo.  Any suggestions for restaurants w/ a bar that I won't feel awkward at?
I know Primetime Cafe & the Wave have bars, but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## pirharun

The free walking tour of Paris was absolutely amazing! We had Onno as our guide by privatetoursinistanbul, he was knowledgeable about the history, answered all our questions and had a real passion for his job. We are a couple in our early 20s and this was probably our best day in Paris. We got a great back story on all the monuments and it just made seeing them in depth the next day so much more interesting. Its a free tour, Onno worked very hard and we were very pleased with how great it was. Well worth our time. He even ended it at a great authentic French restaurant, that was a great deal and so tastey. We loved it so much, that we did the Montmartre the next night. We got Onno again! Go at night!! He will show you an amazing view of the Sacre Coeur that tourist never see! So amazing and a nice glass of wine at the end. Onno even made sure everyone knew where they were headed at the end of the night, and gave us great directions to the airport for early flight the next day privatetoursinistanbul.com Thank you so much  that provide this service to us,made our trip really great.


----------



## DisneyGolfer23

Hello fellow Disney Lovers!

I will be staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge next week from 1/21/12 to 1/27/12. I will be travelling with my family, however I am the only single person in the group (besides the children). I make this trip yearly so I am a seasoned Disney Lover.

I would love to meet up with another single that might be in the same or similar situation. Or someone that is going solo. Preferably a female.

I would love to have someone to enjoy epcot with, as it may be my favorite place on Earth. I do drink, I am looking for someone who does as well that is looking for someone to enjoy the happiest place on Earth and have some fun! Possibly meet for dinner or just enjoy some of the more adult friendly aspects of Disney World.

I am from PA. If you would like to chat please send me a message!


----------



## Chickkypoo

I've booked a solo trip June 2nd - 10th. I have a couple of solo trips under my belt now, and have always met up with a DISer or two on them. It's always nice to meet someone new and share the love of Disney.

Any one interested in meeting up for a day in the parks or perhaps dinner somewhere?


----------



## dunia304

Hi people!! I am a 31 years old girl from Spain, and would like to meet USA people in the parks. I want to travel alone, it will be a great experience, but if someone is also alone there in the same dates (29 November-12 December) we could meet to dinner or drink coca cola!!   (I don't drink alcohol!!).

 Of course, I am very romantic, and would like to meet in the Disney Parks to my Prince Charming!! But I'm not writing here for this reason, but to make some friends!! 

 If you want to know more about me, I have a facebook account, so you can write me and I'll tell you my name to find me there. The kind of people I want to meet is very similar to ChickkyPoo, she looks really friendly and nice!! (Not, I am not lesbian, , hahaha, it's just an idea of the people who looks like me or that's what I think.).

 Ok, hope to have news from all you if are travelling to the parks in my dates!! Want to have friends everywhere!!!


----------



## Rememberingthe70s

Flying down from the frozen North tomorrow, relaxing at the resort on Monday, in the parks Tuesday and Wednesday! Life. Is. Good! Especially on a trip to WDW when there's an 8 foot snow bank in front of my house!


----------



## DisneyWorldTraveller

Any Solo travellers to WDW between 20 September till 4 October 2012???

Im booked for Tower Of Terror 10 Mile run on 29Sep and plan on doing a MNSSHP too in my first few days.

I'm a 32 year old single English girl who's lived in Melbourne Australia for 10 years. Would love to meet Americans or any other Disney crazed nationalities male or female to have fun but I don't drink much but not a tea totaller.


----------



## tlionheart78

Hey, all! Just happened to notice this sticky.  Been too long away from these boards. 

Anyway, I've got a second solo trip planned for May 16-27 and am curious as to who's gonna be there during that time.  Got quite a bit of stuff planned and I'm willing to share some company to whoever's interested.


----------



## disney-inspired

Hello!

I'm doing my first solo trip Sept. 6-11th for the Night of Joy event. If anyone is up for a meet, that'd be great!


----------



## MyrnieMom

Hiiii

Anyone else taking the kids to Disney Dream in July 2012 would love to hang out and get tips..


----------



## Dervis

Hello! 

This is a shot in the dark, but I'll be in Disney World from April 13 - 23. 
I'll be traveling with just my parents, so I was wondering if there was anyone closer to my age (23) who might want to meet up and potentially do something?

Just a friendly hello I guess.


----------



## kidsister

Hi,
I've spent the last 6 months in Puerto Vallarta,which,for many reasons I call Disney South (yes,the Disney Wonder docks here and yes, there are fireworks every night) but I want one last use of my Disney pass before it expires on May 19. Sooooo, I"m planning a trip that mid may week and hope to meet up with some fun loving souls.

Love company,especially for dinners, Wishes,Illuminations which are just meant for sharing.

I'm retired and love to visit my happy place!


----------



## kmayer91




----------



## rach1107

I'm around pretty much every weekend so anyone interested in meeting let me know!


----------



## Verstehen

I'll be solo in MK tomorrow morning-early afternoon.  Anyone want to say hi?


----------



## TampaRobert

DisneyWorldTraveller said:


> Any Solo travellers to WDW between 20 September till 4 October 2012???
> 
> Im booked for Tower Of Terror 10 Mile run on 29Sep and plan on doing a MNSSHP too in my first few days.
> 
> I'm a 32 year old single English girl who's lived in Melbourne Australia for 10 years. Would love to meet Americans or any other Disney crazed nationalities male or female to have fun but I don't drink much but not a tea totaller.



Hello. I'm booked for the run too and would love to find someone to hang out with before and/or after the race. Also, depending on our paces, we can run together and keep each other going! I'm doing the Everest Challenge next weekend and can't wait. 

I'm not sure when I'm doing the MNSSHP, but that's an option too. I have a 7 year old daughter and she loves that event. It's too far ahead for me to plan that event though. I'm divorced and her mom and I share custody.

Any way....I would at least like to meet you and hang out for the race!


----------



## EvoldicA

I just put in a hotel reservation for All Star Music..   Arrive after work on 4/30 and leave 5/2..   I crave a dole whip or two..   If anyone wants to hang out drop me a PM!

~B


----------



## meggiebyte

I'm Lauren and Going solo May 20-24, 2012.

Looking to recruit some people to my whole "Drinking Around the World" fiasco.  Hehe.


----------



## ERmickeyRN

getting ready for my secound solo trip!


----------



## hurricane2017

Hey everyone. I'm from NY and bought my first annual pass (just got back from a week long vacation in May). Normally I travel with my best friend K8 and we're planning to go back together in October, but I was hoping to maybe get down to Disney one weekend in late July or early August and was wondering if anyone would be around then. I'm reluctant to do Disney on my own but would be reassured if there were others to meet up with.


----------



## Artoo

I'm hoping to get to WDW the first week of January, 2013. I may be going with someone, but there's a good chance I will be going solo. Any others going to be down there at that time? I'm kind of nervous about the prospect of going by myself, even though I love WDW and have been down there plenty of times!


----------



## gerbl

hurricane2017 said:


> Hey everyone. I'm from NY and bought my first annual pass (just got back from a week long vacation in May). Normally I travel with my best friend K8 and we're planning to go back together in October, but I was hoping to maybe get down to Disney one weekend in late July or early August and was wondering if anyone would be around then. I'm reluctant to do Disney on my own but would be reassured if there were others to meet up with.



I'm going to be there by myself from the 28th - August 4th.

What kind of disney experience are you looking for?


----------



## gerbl

Just posting up again, I'd love to meetup with some fun folks from this forum, seems like a great group of people.


----------



## 2BNDisney

Will be solo Sept 29 -Oct 3


----------



## vegasdaisy

Anyone going to Disney this weekend? My travel buddies all fell through but I paid for the room already so I am going.  Friday at Disney and Saturday at Universal.


----------



## Jennafoo

I'm taking my first ever trip to Disney - solo! - the first week of September. Tired of waiting for someone to go with...

I'm flying from San Francisco on Labor Day Monday, the 3rd. I leave at 7pm on Friday the 7th, so I'll still have a mostly full day in the parks. I got a good deal at the Boardwalk Inn (though I was really drawn to Wilderness Lodge), so I upgraded to Club Level. (Got a standard view, because the first thing I do in a hotel room is draw the curtains and make it as dark as possible!)

Already made a few ADRs, though I may change as we get closer: Le Cellier, Via Napoli, Hollywood Brown Derby and Chefs de France. I planned afternoon tea at the Grand Floridian for my last day.

Any other advice??


----------



## PlutoPatrol

I would also very much recommend watching the Magic Kingdom Fireworks from atop the Contemporary Hotel. Get to the California Grill Bar about an hour before the fireworks. Have a drink, maybe an appetizer and then stroll out onto the viewing platform. You get the music and a pretty good view!


----------



## PlutoPatrol

Artoo said:


> I'm hoping to get to WDW the first week of January, 2013. I may be going with someone, but there's a good chance I will be going solo. Any others going to be down there at that time? I'm kind of nervous about the prospect of going by myself, even though I love WDW and have been down there plenty of times!



Don't be nervous. After the first time it is easy. Nothing to fear but fear itself!-FDR


----------



## nosleeptildisney

Hello ! My name is Dominique, I live in NYC and I have been a Disney lover since...I came out of the womb! As a child I frequented WDW countless times. I love Hidden Mickeys, Disney movie trivia, Disney merchandise, soundtracks..you name it!  I am DYING to go to the Food and Wine festival this year, since I will be turning 25 shortly before it starts. Unfortunately, I have no friends interested in going to Disney World, as they all think its for children (what Disney lover hasn't experience such nonsense?!) I am hoping to come across some people who may be able to steer me in the right way to find such a group of people interested in going to Disney, if such group exists! I was wondering if you ever came across a group (whether on meetup.com or not) of women (single, married, kids, whatever) who have a group..maybe they take an annual trip to Disney or something?

Any information you could give me would be great!

Thank you so much!


----------



## TampaRobert

nosleeptildisney said:


> Hello ! My name is Dominique, I live in NYC and I have been a Disney lover since...I came out of the womb! As a child I frequented WDW countless times. I love Hidden Mickeys, Disney movie trivia, Disney merchandise, soundtracks..you name it!  I am DYING to go to the Food and Wine festival this year, since I will be turning 25 shortly before it starts. Unfortunately, I have no friends interested in going to Disney World, as they all think its for children (what Disney lover hasn't experience such nonsense?!) I am hoping to come across some people who may be able to steer me in the right way to find such a group of people interested in going to Disney, if such group exists! I was wondering if you ever came across a group (whether on meetup.com or not) of women (single, married, kids, whatever) who have a group..maybe they take an annual trip to Disney or something?
> 
> Any information you could give me would be great!
> 
> Thank you so much!




Hi Dominique,

I think you'll find no shortage of people on here willing to go. I'm in a couple Meetup groups myself that frequent Disney. One is a Disney specific group (although I have yet to do anything with them). Another is a single parent group and I occasionally schedule days/weekends at Disney so I have other adults for me to talk to and other kids for my daughter. One event I've missed the last 2 years is the Food & Wine Festival. I've either had friends cancel on me at the last minute or I haven't found anyone interested in going. And the Food & Wine Festival just isn't the same with a young child in tow - LOL. 

I'm sure you can find something through Meetup.com or even post on here when you're interested in going and people will respond. I'm running the Food & Wine half marathon this year so I think I'm going to finally break my two year drought - LOL.


----------



## nosleeptildisney

sorry...for some reason this posted twice..so editing it!


----------



## nosleeptildisney

TampaRobert said:


> Hi Dominique,
> 
> I think you'll find no shortage of people on here willing to go. I'm in a couple Meetup groups myself that frequent Disney. One is a Disney specific group (although I have yet to do anything with them). Another is a single parent group and I occasionally schedule days/weekends at Disney so I have other adults for me to talk to and other kids for my daughter. One event I've missed the last 2 years is the Food & Wine Festival. I've either had friends cancel on me at the last minute or I haven't found anyone interested in going. And the Food & Wine Festival just isn't the same with a young child in tow - LOL.
> 
> I'm sure you can find something through Meetup.com or even post on here when you're interested in going and people will respond. I'm running the Food & Wine half marathon this year so I think I'm going to finally break my two year drought - LOL.



I've had no luck on meetup.com, as of yet..but my fingers are still crossed! Thank you for the info though! I really appreciate anything I can get. Will you be able to enjoy all the food and wine with a half marathon to prepare for?


----------



## TampaRobert

nosleeptildisney said:


> I've had no luck on meetup.com, as of yet..but my fingers are still crossed! Thank you for the info though! I really appreciate anything I can get. Will you be able to enjoy all the food and wine with a half marathon to prepare for?



Meetup is hit or miss with me, too...mostly miss. I have a couple groups I'm fairly active with - a beer group and my single parent group - but most of them, I've rarely or never done anything with. No specific reason - just a vibe or the event doesn't suit my taste. 

I might have to postpone my food and wine indulgence until after the run. I like to think of drinking after you run as drinking more efficiently. I'm dehydrated so the alcohol effect kicks in quicker ;-)

If you decide to come down, let me know and I'll see if it's a weekend I can come over and hangout with you. Like I said, I don't want to miss it again this year.


----------



## nosleeptildisney

TampaRobert said:


> Meetup is hit or miss with me, too...mostly miss. I have a couple groups I'm fairly active with - a beer group and my single parent group - but most of them, I've rarely or never done anything with. No specific reason - just a vibe or the event doesn't suit my taste.
> 
> I might have to postpone my food and wine indulgence until after the run. I like to think of drinking after you run as drinking more efficiently. I'm dehydrated so the alcohol effect kicks in quicker ;-)
> 
> If you decide to come down, let me know and I'll see if it's a weekend I can come over and hangout with you. Like I said, I don't want to miss it again this year.




I'll definitely keep you posted. Im booking very soon, so I'll have the set dates then.

Also, BEER GROUP?! WHAT! hellooooooo, Sam Adams Cherry Wheat
I love, LOVE beer. Maybe we have something like that up here. I should check it out. 

By the way, Ive definitely never heard of someone excited to drink dehydrated hilarious!


----------



## TampaRobert

nosleeptildisney said:


> I'll definitely keep you posted. Im booking very soon, so I'll have the set dates then.
> 
> Also, BEER GROUP?! WHAT! hellooooooo, Sam Adams Cherry Wheat
> I love, LOVE beer. Maybe we have something like that up here. I should check it out.
> 
> By the way, Ive definitely never heard of someone excited to drink dehydrated hilarious!



Drinking dehydrated is my little joke. I usually run after work, then I shower and meet friends. I usually have the first beer or two before I realize I haven't eaten yet....and my favorite beer is 8.9% abv so it packs a wallop - LOL.

Definitely keep me posted


----------



## PlutoPatrol

nosleeptildisney said:


> Hello ! My name is Dominique, I live in NYC and I have been a Disney lover since...I came out of the womb! As a child I frequented WDW countless times. I love Hidden Mickeys, Disney movie trivia, Disney merchandise, soundtracks..you name it!  I am DYING to go to the Food and Wine festival this year, since I will be turning 25 shortly before it starts. Unfortunately, I have no friends interested in going to Disney World, as they all think its for children (what Disney lover hasn't experience such nonsense?!) I am hoping to come across some people who may be able to steer me in the right way to find such a group of people interested in going to Disney, if such group exists! I was wondering if you ever came across a group (whether on meetup.com or not) of women (single, married, kids, whatever) who have a group..maybe they take an annual trip to Disney or something?
> 
> Any information you could give me would be great!
> 
> Thank you so much!



Yes the uninformed think Disney is just for kids, but we know better!


----------



## jmeadowsusn

I am going to be heading to WDW December 15 - 21 staying at the Yacht Club resort nearby Epcot.  I recently told my family members that I was going to Disney World by myself and recieved a lot of mixed feelings from them.  Some went you're not going to have fun by yourself.  That isn't 100 percent true.  I took my girl friend to Disney World August of 2011 and honestly she kind of put a damper on the trip because of humidity and being cranky half the time.  I am in the military, but I don't let rain or humidity ruin my vacation.  

Has anyone been to Disney World during the December months?  I know weather can be unpredictable, but I lived in Hawaii for the last three years so it will be an interesting expierience.  

I have all of my dinner reservations already planned and reserved and as far as the other two meals I figure I would play by ear, also I am looking at purchasing a spa package for one of the afternoons or morning I am there for some relaxation and rejuvination any suggestions?


----------



## illuminatedillusions

Hey guys,

Since I last replied here I went on my first trip to Orlando. It was also my first solo holiday. 

I got mixed reactions from friends and family about the holiday too since most wanted me to stay local or wait until people could go with me. After all, I was a 10 hour flight away if anything happened! 

I remember looking on this thread and hearing loads of others going solo that it persuaded me to book it. I had the greatest time in my life. 

I had such an awesome time, I'm going back this September too!  Going solo is so much fun and I now recommend it to people I know. 

Thanks to those on this thread last year for convincing me to go as it was one of the best decisions I made!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

jmeadowsusn said:


> I am going to be heading to WDW December 15 - 21 staying at the Yacht Club resort nearby Epcot.  I recently told my family members that I was going to Disney World by myself and recieved a lot of mixed feelings from them.  Some went you're not going to have fun by yourself.  That isn't 100 percent true.  I took my girl friend to Disney World August of 2011 and honestly she kind of put a damper on the trip because of humidity and being cranky half the time.  I am in the military, but I don't let rain or humidity ruin my vacation.
> 
> Has anyone been to Disney World during the December months?  I know weather can be unpredictable, but I lived in Hawaii for the last three years so it will be an interesting expierience.
> 
> I have all of my dinner reservations already planned and reserved and as far as the other two meals I figure I would play by ear, also I am looking at purchasing a spa package for one of the afternoons or morning I am there for some relaxation and rejuvination any suggestions?



December is wonderful!!  We'll actually be leaving just as you're arriving.  Lots of great decor and little holiday touches.  The weather is unpredictable but often mild.  You'll catch the beginning of the Christmas crowds, but the beginning of your trip should be pretty easy.  I'm looking at spa packages now!  I'm usually exhausted or hanging with the kiddos, so for my half adults only/halfsolo trip next month, I'm hoping to book a spa day or two!


----------



## superdisneydork

First solo trip coming up this September!

9/11 to 9/15, staying at Pop, my family also gave me a ton of mixed feelings (mostly negative) about the trip, waste of money, I'll be lonely, etc....

Oh well, The only times in the past I haven't enjoyed the World was when I was getting dragged somewhere by a travel companion, so I'm really very excited for this. 

That said, I'm not opposed to meeting up with some DISers if there is any overlap, or maybe meeting someone new while I'm there and making some new friends!


----------



## JeffryK

superdisneydork said:


> First solo trip coming up this September!
> 
> 9/11 to 9/15, staying at Pop, my family also gave me a ton of mixed feelings (mostly negative) about the trip, waste of money, I'll be lonely, etc....
> 
> Oh well, The only times in the past I haven't enjoyed the World was when I was getting dragged somewhere by a travel companion, so I'm really very excited for this.
> 
> That said, I'm not opposed to meeting up with some DISers if there is any overlap, or maybe meeting someone new while I'm there and making some new friends!



Exactly the same here. ill be there from 30 aug untill 6 sept. It will be my 6th WDW visit but my first solo trip. Always open to anyone who wants to grab a bite, ride or just hang around for a little while.


----------



## mich723

Thought I'd post here as well. XP

I'm going to be a solo traveler from August 24th to August 28th. If anyone is interested in meeting up at the parks? Grabbing a drink? Anything of the sort, just let me know. Either send me a message or reply here, whatever is easier.

Also, random question: What is the lime green ribbons that I keep hearing mentioned? Does that signal that you're solo?


----------



## disney-inspired

superdisneydork said:


> First solo trip coming up this September!
> 
> 9/11 to 9/15, staying at Pop, my family also gave me a ton of mixed feelings (mostly negative) about the trip, waste of money, I'll be lonely, etc....
> 
> Oh well, The only times in the past I haven't enjoyed the World was when I was getting dragged somewhere by a travel companion, so I'm really very excited for this.
> 
> That said, I'm not opposed to meeting up with some DISers if there is any overlap, or maybe meeting someone new while I'm there and making some new friends!



I totally know how you feel!  I'm taking my first solo trip 9/6 - 9/11 (we're just missing each other!) and got mostly negative or pitying responses from family.

I know I'm going to have fun so I just brush it off and know that they are the ones missing out!


----------



## disney-inspired

First solo trip 9/6 - 9/11. Don't mind meeting up with people for a ride or drink.


----------



## Bee2u

mich723 said:


> Also, random question: What is the lime green ribbons that I keep hearing mentioned? Does that signal that you're solo?



the lime green ribbon isn't a sign you're solo, it's a sign you're a Dis-er.


----------



## sleeper

Will be making another solo trip Aug. 26-30th - staying for the first time at YC.  Super excited to be staying near Epcot.


----------



## CreativeDreamer

Solo August 9 and 10.  Hit me up if you need a partner in crime in the line, lol.


----------



## Toastopia

going on my first trip alone to disney 11/23-12/1 I'm really looking forward to it


----------



## stosh

rach1107 said:


> I'm around pretty much every weekend so anyone interested in meeting let me know!



I am coming down on september 28th, 29th, and 30th of 2012. I would love to meet up with someone to go to parks with!!! Let me know, maybe we can meet up there....


----------



## charliebrown

leaving soon.

15th-21st All Star Music


----------



## Dutchdennis

Im from 27th september till 5 october in orlando. Any idea which parks you wanna visit those three days?


----------



## Dutchdennis

DisneyWorldTraveller said:
			
		

> Any Solo travellers to WDW between 20 September till 4 October 2012???
> 
> Im booked for Tower Of Terror 10 Mile run on 29Sep and plan on doing a MNSSHP too in my first few days.
> 
> I'm a 32 year old single English girl who's lived in Melbourne Australia for 10 years. Would love to meet Americans or any other Disney crazed nationalities male or female to have fun but I don't drink much but not a tea totaller.



Hey, 

Nice to hear from an another solo traveller who's going in september/october. Did you already made some plans which parks you gonna visit on which day besides the run and the halloweenparty?


----------



## Patriot

Second solo trip August 26 thru September 8.  If anyone is interested in meeting at a park for rides or a meal, I would enjoy the opportunity to meet new a new Disney friend.


----------



## DMMarla07860

I'll be at WDW on August 22nd, if anyone wants to meet up at either Hollywood Studios, Magic Kingdom, or Epcot let me know. I'll be on a cruise on the Magic from NYC, sea day, sea day, Nassau, Castaway Cay, PC(WDW), sea day, sea day, NYC so only there the 22nd from morning till about 9:00pm or so prob


----------



## Tygerlilly

Well, since my mom bailed on me, I guess I'm going solo from Sept 27-Oct 2. Staying at POP. I'm running to ToT 10miler. I'll be the one puffing along at the back. Lol.


----------



## lorismith999

I live 20 min from WDW and the best months are the winter months. August is usually miserable - always asking why do I live here - but this year has been beautiful.  Breezy and not overly hot.  Hurricane Issac passed bye and the weather was even nicer.  I go to WDW often but tomorrow is my first time going to Universal - wow - took a long time to leave the Disney train.              Lori



Costa Cruise	     09/1974   -      San Juan - Caracus
Crystal Symphony    11/11/2009  -  NY  Bermuda  St Maarten  Antigua  Curacao  Grand Cayman - Miami
RCL Monarch             09/24/2010  -  Caribbean
Disney Magic             10/01/2011-  Key West  Grand Caymen  Cozumel
Carribbean Princess  10/29/2011-  NY  St. Thomas  Antigua  Aruba - Miami
Disney Dream            11/27/2011  - Bahamas
Disney Magic              12/11/2011  Key West  Grand Caymen  Cozumel 
Disney Dream             01/22/2012  Bahamas
MCS Poesia                 03/03/2012 -  Ft Lauderdale  St. Thomas - PR - Bahamas
Holland America	      06/02/2012  Boston  NS  Quebec  Montreal
Disney Fantasy            09/22/2012  St. Maarten, St. Thomas, Bahamas
Disney Dream	       01/17/2013 - Bahamas
MSC Poesia                  03/02/2013  Cozumel - Grand Caymen - Jamaica
World Cruise                01/2014


----------



## syoungkin

Me, I'm going to be there 12/15 - 22 (my 6th trip since 2006 and my 2nd trip solo).  Hope to see others there!


----------



## kittychatalot

Oct 25th thru Nov 1st.  Anyone interested in Jellyrolls or a meetup somewhere?


----------



## Racebanner

I'll be at WDW October 18-22 solo and with Park Hopper passes! I love the idea of moving freely from place to place at my own pace. I love meeting new and interesting people with fun life stories!


----------



## hawaiian mickey

aloha,
Going on my first solo trip to WDW Dec 12-15 and then soloing on the Fantasy Dec 15-22.
Hope to meet some of you there.
aloha,
hawaiian mickey


----------



## WishIWasBelle

Planning a girls trip 9/28-10/4/12 at POP!  Unless my sister gets her way and we go on a cruise.... Help!  I can't stop thinking about the Food & Wine festival and everything else that goes along with it.  She thinks I'm a dork for wanting to go to Disney!  Grew up going to Disney-why should I stop now? Is there a support group for Disney addicts?


----------



## WishIWasBelle

I got my way!!! Wahooo! Sis and I are booked in a Royal Room 9/30-10/4!  I am sooooo excited!  We plan on hitting Epcot everynight.  My first stop will be Mexico straight to the Tequila Cave!


----------



## stosh

Tygerlilly said:


> Well, since my mom bailed on me, I guess I'm going solo from Sept 27-Oct 2. Staying at POP. I'm running to ToT 10miler. I'll be the one puffing along at the back. Lol.



Hi, i am going to be in orlando between sept 28th and oct 7th solo as well, hope to meet up with other solo travelers to do disney, epcot and universal....
I will be at the point resort on universal blvd......let me know if you may want to meet up and see the parks NOT SOLO!!!!


----------



## GrumpyGoofyFan

28 SWM looking to chill with a single cute female to enjoy Disney with. I am not traveling solo. I extended the invite to a friend and he said yes. He has never been to either Disney or Universal. He is a 30 SWM. He is also interested in chilling with a single cute female. We are going to be at a Moderate Resort Dec 30 - Jan 5th. I have never been to Downtown Disney or City Walk at night. We are two really Nice fun guys from NY. Bored of Times Square. Time for Disney Style! 

Message me and lets talk. 11/07 was the last time I was there (found the pictures). can't wait to go back!


----------



## Dutchdennis

stosh said:
			
		

> Hi, i am going to be in orlando between sept 28th and oct 7th solo as well, hope to meet up with other solo travelers to do disney, epcot and universal....
> I will be at the point resort on universal blvd......let me know if you may want to meet up and see the parks NOT SOLO!!!!



Im also going from the 27th till the 8th to the parks. Just let me know what your plans are. So maybe we can spend some time together in the parks


----------



## stosh

Dutchdennis said:


> Im also going from the 27th till the 8th to the parks. Just let me know what your plans are. So maybe we can spend some time together in the parks



Hey Dennis,

I will probably start at universal on the 29th, then maybe disney or epcot....whatever on the 30th.....let me know if you want to meet up and see the parks not solo!!!
Steve


----------



## ClareH37

2-9 December for my 3rd solo trip, this year I'm dipping my toe in the water and trying the Beach Club. 

Contact me if you'd like to meet up, fellow Diser's are the only people who don't call me nuts for going to Disney


----------



## xstormtrooper

nosleeptildisney said:


> I've had no luck on meetup.com, as of yet..but my fingers are still crossed! Thank you for the info though! I really appreciate anything I can get. Will you be able to enjoy all the food and wine with a half marathon to prepare for?



I agree, I joined two Disney meetup groups and nothing yet! I'm in NYC as well and booked a solo trip, Sept. 24-28. 

I kinda forgot about Food and Wine (had a lot of stuff on my mind >.<) when planning but I'd be willing to move stuff around Dominique.


----------



## sammi6

WishIWasBelle said:


> I got my way!!! Wahooo! Sis and I are booked in a Royal Room 9/30-10/4!  I am sooooo excited!  We plan on hitting Epcot everynight.  My first stop will be Mexico straight to the Tequila Cave!


We will be there from Sep 27 thru Oct 3.  There will be 5 of  us in our group and we will be drinking also! 3 guys and 2 gals.  Let us know if u want to meet up for drinks!  Love the Partida at Cavadeltequila.  You can follow us on twitter @DisneyDrunks


----------



## JamesA1

Solo trip count down. Leave September 30 for a six night trip.  Most likely will spend most of the time at Epcot for F&W.


----------



## sammi6

Will be @CavaDelTequila at 2pm tomorrow (Sat Sep29th) to start drinking around world with the Tri State Drinking Team!  If anybody wants to drink with us let us know!  The more the merrier!


----------



## Razz

I will be visiting the world from 12/10-12/18 and while I'll have my kids with me they are teens and I'm pretty sure won't want to spend all of their time with mom.  So any suggestions for those times when I'm kid free? Last time we were there they were too young to go off on their own.


----------



## PrincessEmilyRuth

24 year old single female going for a solo trip October 10-16. Staying at the Pop Century. Would love to meet up with a guy who loves Disney as much as I do!


----------



## Dave McCullough

Well, on your first night you can join me to celebrate my 43rd birthday - Magic Kingdom extra hours that night yet but we can discuss (along with anyone else who wishes to join).
Ill be off property as of the 11th, but around another day or two as I have an old friend flying in on the 12th and he definitely wants to at least meet up with me for drinks somewhere on the Boardwalk.
Anyway, you can see my schedule for the trip in a couple of the other threads.



Razz said:


> I will be visiting the world from 12/10-12/18 and while I'll have my kids with me they are teens and I'm pretty sure won't want to spend all of their time with mom.  So any suggestions for those times when I'm kid free? Last time we were there they were too young to go off on their own.


----------



## Dave McCullough

I would love to meet up - I am coming in from the coast miserable beach days until the 6th, then on property from the 6th through the 11th - My schedule is up in another thread and well, the more the merrier.



ClareH37 said:


> 2-9 December for my 3rd solo trip, this year I'm dipping my toe in the water and trying the Beach Club.
> 
> Contact me if you'd like to meet up, fellow Diser's are the only people who don't call me nuts for going to Disney


----------



## LocalTourist

Ill be there tommorow 11/10 at random parks at random times if anyone wants some random fun with a random guy


----------



## mattboywonder

LocalTourist said:
			
		

> Ill be there tommorow 11/10 at random parks at random times if anyone wants some random fun with a random guy






_Posted from  DISboards.com App  for Android_


----------



## satsuke

39 Year old male here -- I'll be in the world December 27th - Jan 1 staying at Art of Animation.

Hoping to find somebody to share a room with (that's as big a disney fan as I am ..)

FWIW, 3rd trip this year on annual pass, been a cast member twice  (magic kingdom steam train and later Disney corporate).


----------



## Soonerthunder

Anyone going next week? (Nov 26-Dec 1) No? Alright park to myself.


----------



## AuroraRora

Just booked my solo trip with the cardholder discount, 100% set on May 1st-9th staying at ASMusic 

So excited!!! Now I just have to pick my ADR's... I feel so overwhelmed with all the restaurants on property and I'll only be doing a couple of TS places so I want to make good choices. 

At the moment I'm thinking Le Cellier for lunch, BOG for lunch (no ADR needed) and Sci-Fi for lunch. And possibly Yachtsman for dinner because I love a good steak, but I'm not sure on that. More research needed


----------



## pennyheart

Hi,
I am traveling to Disney Jan 25-29. Never gone totally alone before. I am looking forward to relaxing at the resort. I have dinner reservation at Le Cellier on my day of arrival. I wanted it at the end of my stay but it was booked. My other reservation is for breakfast (I love breakfast) is at Boma at Animal Kingdom Resort. Even though it's a buffet, most of the times I don't care for buffet food but this got good reviews. I am excited to be going to Disney again, and just getting some r&r. My friends don't really understand why I chose Disney but in all honesty it's because I've been before and I know I'll feel safe and secure. Traveling alone does cause some concern for my safety.


----------



## pennyheart

AuroraRora said:


> Just booked my solo trip with the cardholder discount, 100% set on May 1st-9th staying at ASMusic
> 
> So excited!!! Now I just have to pick my ADR's... I feel so overwhelmed with all the restaurants on property and I'll only be doing a couple of TS places so I want to make good choices.
> 
> At the moment I'm thinking Le Cellier for lunch, BOG for lunch (no ADR needed) and Sci-Fi for lunch. And possibly Yachtsman for dinner because I love a good steak, but I'm not sure on that. More research needed



What is a cardholder discount? How do I get one??


----------



## richmo

Gettin' close! March 9-13.


----------



## DrDoodle

Heading down for my first solo trip march 14-18.  I have 2 days of conference to attend so I'll have evenings and  one full day to tour on my own.  i think the biggest thing will be eating by myself.  I am planning to do a few nice meals and I have never been to a nice resteraunt solo before.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Neeny17

.


----------



## Onalise

Hey solo trippers! 3 of us are going February 28-March 4.

We have a Illuminations EPCOT Center cruise for my 27th Birthday on March 1st 2013. Inbox me if you'd like to chill with some really great people.


----------



## MichelleWDWfan

I'm heading to WDW solo from March 6-12 2013 staying at POP.  DS 17 doesn't want to miss school 
Really wanted to stay in a Royal room at POR for my birthday  but just wasnt possible.


I love going to Disney, I'm always so happy and at ease in WDW.

My birthday will be during this trip, and am looking forward to some special Birthday magic in MK.

My itinerary is mostly planned out, and most of my ADR's are made.

I'd love to make some new DIS friends!


----------



## jtishere

Doing a solo trip Feb 28 to March 6. Would love to meet up with some fellow Dis-ers!


----------



## nickspace

I will be at Disney for most of January 2014 for a little time of study and relaxing and will hopefully stay at BW. I have never had this kind of time off and am excited but nervous at the same time. Hopefully I can make some new friends.


----------



## BelleGirl410

Going on my first solo trip from March 9th to 16th


----------



## rockchica

My first trip to Disney! March 13-15th!


----------



## Minniex4

Sending luck your way....you will have a magical time!


----------



## Minniex4

How was your first solo trip?


----------



## Dave McCullough

Heading back down solo March 15-17 (arriving night of 14th). Staying at the Dolphin on the 15th for extra magic hours at epcot, other nights staying in downtown.


----------



## roxysmum123

Solo trip the week of April 7-14 (possibly arriving on the 6).  Anyone else?


----------



## scrappinDW

My brother and I will be there on April 5th-12th.


----------



## Neeny17

I'll be solo in the World 17-22 August.


----------



## Dave McCullough

DrDoodle said:


> Heading down for my first solo trip march 14-18.  I have 2 days of conference to attend so I'll have evenings and  one full day to tour on my own.  i think the biggest thing will be eating by myself.  I am planning to do a few nice meals and I have never been to a nice resteraunt solo before.  Wish me luck!



Are you staying on Disney property? If so, I am planning on the Extra Magic Hours at EPCOT on Friday the 15th for Drinking around the world. I am also planning on hitting Raglan Road in Downtown Disney on Saturday the 16th - I am sure they will have something special going on for St. Patricks Day. Message me if you are interested in either.


----------



## Dave McCullough

Dave McCullough said:


> Are you staying on Disney property? If so, I am planning on the Extra Magic Hours at EPCOT on Friday the 15th for Drinking around the world. I am also planning on hitting Raglan Road in Downtown Disney on Saturday the 16th - I am sure they will have something special going on for St. Patricks Day. Message me if you are interested in either.



@Rockchica & BelleGirl410 - you are both most welcome to join in too since we are all down it seems to be at least one day, what do you think?


----------



## lisa2465

This solo traveler will be in there from Nov 30 - 8 Dec...anyone else in that time frame??


----------



## Dave McCullough

I am always there the beginning of December for my birthday (in fact a good chunk of December if you include the after christmas time when I return) - will probably be getting in on the 4th or 5th and staying until the 11th or 12th of December. Planning on Staying in either the Boardwalk Villas or Beach Villas this year (it will be my first trip using my Vacation club membership I just purchased).



lisa2465 said:


> This solo traveler will be in there from Nov 30 - 8 Dec...anyone else in that time frame??


----------



## wdwfanma

44yo male.  Solo trip April 14-18. Staying at an All Star.  Looking for other Disney fans to meet up with.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi, I'll be at WDW April 8-20 -- part of the time with friends, but solo on some days.  If anyone would like to meet up for a meal, how about one of these:

Sat., April 13 - dinner at Garden Grill, Epcot
Tues., April 16 - lunch at Sci Fi Dine In, and dinner at Brown Derby, DHS
Wed., April 17 - dinner at Kouzzina, Boardwalk area -- then evening at Jellyrolls
Thurs., April 18 - dinner at Biergarten, Epcot 

If you can meet, please send me a PM within the next couple of weeks or so.  I won't have internet access during my stay.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## satsuke

Well, I'm headed down for march 18-22 for an otherwise unplanned spring break trip if anybody would like to meet for drinks.

This will be my first flower and garden festival in many years.


----------



## AuroraRora

I'll be there solo May 1st-8th, staying at Pop and always up for meeting others!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi, would anyone like to meet for dinner at Epcot's Garden Grill on Saturday, April 13, 2013?

I'm at WDW April 8-20 and already meeting with friends some days, but I have a few days open if anyone may like to meet for a meal or some rides.

I won't have internet access during my trip, so the best time to contact me is before April 7. Feel free to send me a PM. 

Happy travels!


----------



## rocknroll

going on first solo trip, so hoping to have some planned activities.

I will in Orlando from May 11th to the 18th and hoping to catch up with some others for a meal or two on and off WDW, Illuminations boat and WDW golf.

I can offer a car ride to MoonFish to hit their Sushi Happy Hour and am open to trying pretty well anything in WDW for dining.

Still reading up on the Illuminations boat ride but so far that looks like something I want to join if I can fit in.

For those who can get away for a "break" I am going to get a couple of tee times from 2 - 3 which is the $79 rate.

Let me know if you are interested or have other suggestions.

Cheers!

RR


----------



## sleeper

Just book solo trip for April 28-May 2 at POR.  Looking forward to seeing the new FL and revisiting some old favorite attrations.


----------



## phoenix67

lisa2465 said:


> This solo traveler will be in there from Nov 30 - 8 Dec...anyone else in that time frame??


  im there from 26th till the 10th, 1st week idrive, 2nd week art animation


----------



## ten6mom

All of these meets seem to be for WDW.  Is anyone going to Disneyland??


----------



## Walts Apprentice

Hi All, Going to be in the World for my first solo trip from May 8-12. anyone fancy taking in some attractions for a few hours or so let me know. staying at one of the DVC resorts just working out availability.


----------



## Chad819

Taking my first solo trip and will be staying April 29th to May 7th.  A little bit nervous but I am also so looking forward to some relaxing time without anyone to bother me or drive me nuts.  I get to do what I want.


----------



## want2bminnie

Hi, I'm new! Looks like my first solo trip will be Sept. 20-24. Hope to meet up with some others for rides, lunches, dinners, drinks, etc.

Let me know if you will be there too!!!


----------



## HappiestGirlOnEarth

Headed to the world for my first solo trip in 2 weeks!! Going to be there from May 14th to the 21st... SO EXCITED... and a little nervous.


----------



## HistoryChick

I've been lurking around a finally decided to join in. I booked a solo trip for the 24 hour celebration on May 24.  I have a lunch reservation at The Plaza on that day if anyone is interested.  PM me.


----------



## rocknroll

HappiestGirlOnEarth said:


> Headed to the world for my first solo trip in 2 weeks!! Going to be there from May 14th to the 21st... SO EXCITED... and a little nervous.



I will be at WDW from May 11 - 18.  My nervousness has been decreasing as I have been reading up on DIS. I highly recommend asking or searching on the board.  I am now pretty well bouncing off the walls in excitement. 

And if no one has said this to you yet,  WELCOME!   Sorry that there are no fancy graphics with that but I am still an old dog trying to learn new tricks.  LOL.

And to repeat don't hesitate to ask for help.

Good luck with your planning and have a great trip!

Cheers! 

Roehl


----------



## HappiestGirlOnEarth

rocknroll said:


> I will be at WDW from May 11 - 18.  My nervousness has been decreasing as I have been reading up on DIS. I highly recommend asking or searching on the board.  I am now pretty well bouncing off the walls in excitement.
> 
> And if no one has said this to you yet,  WELCOME!   Sorry that there are no fancy graphics with that but I am still an old dog trying to learn new tricks.  LOL.
> 
> And to repeat don't hesitate to ask for help.
> 
> Good luck with your planning and have a great trip!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Roehl



Thanks for the words of encouragement and welcome rocknroll! The DIS has definitely been helping to ease my nerves and Im getting pretty pumped! Good luck with your travels too and have a magical vacation


----------



## Gerweniel

Hi all! I just booked Sept 5-9 solo to celebrate my 50th birthday! I am hoping the California Grill will reopen by then. Looking into the Africa Trek or doing the Flying Fish Chef's Table. Please PM me if interested in meeting up for a Wine Walk around Epcot or anything! I'd love to meet some folks while I am there! Also hoping to get passage on an Illuminations cruise.


----------



## Mikeypro

9/4 MK - Ohana
9/5 Epcot - Biergarten
9/6 AK - Boma
9/7 MK - Trails End
9/8 HS - Cape May Clam Bake
9/9 Epcot - Chefs de France
9/10 MK - MNSSHP - Crystal Palace
9/11 HS/Epcot - Rose and Crown
9/12 AK - Ragland Road
9/13 MK/Epcot - Biergarten

Also going to Universal on the 9/1 and 9/2 - this is my 60th Birthday celebration, and I'm going solo. Love to meet up with some other Dis'ers - Will no doubt drink around the world a couple of times - already meeting up with a fun loving Dis'er on the 5th to do just that.  PM me if you want to set up a meet or just share a dinner table.


----------



## Lawwgrrl

Neeny17 said:


> I'll be solo in the World 17-22 August.



Oooh you are travelling from the UK too? I am from Glasgow! I'm travelling alone but I'm not going until 2014 - I am waiting for Gringotts  *hides from Disney fans*


----------



## key2ursoul

I've been to Disney World 5 times before (3 of those for Run Disney events), but this will be my first time going solo. I will be there from Feb 21 - 24, 2014, and would love to meet up with some fellow Mickey fans. Anyone else going there at that time?


----------



## KristinS

Hi!

I'm flying into LA from vacationing in Australia and New Zealand, and wanted to take a couple extra days to go to Disneyland, August 27th through 29th.  Might end up being a solo, which is fine, but would love to meet up with a fellow Disney fan.  Am I reading correctly that my "signal" is a lime green paint swatch?


----------



## webster76

I'm celebrating a big birthday this fall and will be spending 4 days with a great friend at Old Key West! We have birthdays a week apart so it's kind of a two-fer! Can't wait!!! All we have to do is get on the plane! 
I'm also going down 6 weeks later for the Wind & Dine Half Marathon. Meeting my daughter there and running with her. Another can't wait trip!!!


----------



## IrisBabel

Still counting down. Will be in Disney this Sunday for sure.
MK is the plan for the 2nd of June, other days are not set yet.

Anyone else gonna be there?


----------



## skdean

I have 8 days and 11 hours! Happy anniversary to me and my hubby!


----------



## Disneydude123

Anyone looking for a park mate in August?


----------



## Viva Las Disney

I just booked my first trip to Disney World for Dec 1st - 7th for my 40th birthday, this will also be my first solo trip anywhere.  Luckily I'm related to a Disney family (Peter Panic Attack and Tinkershell) who have encouraged me, answered my thousands of questions, and pointed me to this site, among others, because I'm not sure I would have had the courage to do it alone.


----------



## want2bminnie

Viva Las Disney said:


> I just booked my first trip to Disney World for Dec 1st - 7th for my 40th birthday, this will also be my first solo trip anywhere.  Luckily I'm related to a Disney family (Peter Panic Attack and Tinkershell) who have encouraged me, answered my thousands of questions, and pointed me to this site, among others, because I'm not sure I would have had the courage to do it alone.



Welcome to the boards! 

So glad to hear you booked a solo trip for yourself for your birthday! 
I'm sure you are going to have a great time!

I'll be doing the same thing for my b-day next year


----------



## want2bminnie

skdean said:


> I have 8 days and 11 hours! Happy anniversary to me and my hubby!





Congratulations! have a great time!


----------



## Viva Las Disney

want2bminnie said:


> Welcome to the boards!
> 
> So glad to hear you booked a solo trip for yourself for your birthday!
> I'm sure you are going to have a great time!
> 
> I'll be doing the same thing for my b-day next year



Thanks for the great welcome.  I've been a huge Disney fan my whole life and have been dreaming about a Disney World vacation for the last 20 years, turning 40 was just a good reason to finally do it.


----------



## forrestfamilyoffive

Going to WDW in a few months with my family, one night my husband and I are going to get dinner alone without the kids.  What would you say is the most romantic place to eat?


----------



## Yuri445

I am doing a runDisney event on October 5 and looking to see if someone is also going to be doing the 5k as well?


----------



## coldboxer04

I am looking at going solo August 20-24, probably will stay at an all-star since its pretty good rates around that time. If anyone wants to meet up for drinks or something i'm down for some drinks or park hopping.


----------



## disBOBney

Happy BD, I will be there Sept 5 - 12 celebrating my 56 on the 7th. The African trek was great, I went two years ago. One of the perks (at least then) was it includes a photo pass cd with tons of photos the guides take of your group and the animals, but you can also have photopass photogs get pictures of you through out all the parks during your stay and have them included on the cd as well. It is well worth the time and money IMO. I'll be staying at BCV, the only definite plan I have is for NOJ on the 6th. If you want to meet up any time let me know. Bob


----------



## TheOptiMystic

Hey Bob,

That's awesome. No better way to spend your birthday than at WDW, in my opinion. I'm going on my second solo jaunt at around the same time. 45 days and counting!


----------



## Gerweniel

disBOBney said:


> Happy BD, I will be there Sept 5 - 12 celebrating my 56 on the 7th. The African trek was great, I went two years ago. One of the perks (at least then) was it includes a photo pass cd with tons of photos the guides take of your group and the animals, but you can also have photopass photogs get pictures of you through out all the parks during your stay and have them included on the cd as well. It is well worth the time and money IMO. I'll be staying at BCV, the only definite plan I have is for NOJ on the 6th. If you want to meet up any time let me know. Bob



Hi Bob, Happy B'day in advance! I may have to forgo the African Trek this trip but it sounds wonderful! I'll be at Epcot for sure on the 5th and AK on the 6th. (Following Touringplans least crowded parks). Hoping to be able to have lunch at Be Our Guest on the 7th and will just be winging it for the 8th. Do any of those days work for you? 

Hoping to be able to try out the Magic Band! 

9/4 - Flying Fish Cafe Chef's Wine Tasting Dinner
9/5 - Biergarten 
9/6 - Sanaa
9/7 - 1900 Park Fare breakfast
9/8 - Hacienda de San Angel dinner


----------



## gloachat

Hi All  I'm new to the Board and am excited to see discussions about solo travel.  I am planning a solo trip for October 14 through Disney for 4 nights at Pop Century and 6 nights at POFQ with a total of 7 days for park tickets.  Well, the TA made my second reservation as room only which meant I had two deposits and only three days of park tickets while at the Pop  This is not what I asked for.  The TA went on to say I could add more park tickets later which would saved me money.  I'm not sure whether I will be saving money but it appears I did receive a discount on my room.  Any thoughts on this?  Also, will I be able to pay my room only reservation in advance?  The whole purpose of getting a package was to pay off the balance before the trip.  I'd really appreciate any insight you may have.


----------



## kerbear613

Happy birthday to those celebrating and happy unbirthday to the rest of us! We celebrated my 30th in 2010 at MNSSHP and DH's 30th in 2011 and got engaged at MVMCP. We had to skip last year because we bought a house and got married! This year, we're taking our delayed honeymoon during F&W AND doing both MNSSHP and MVMCP. I didn't realize how much skipping one year would make me miss being there! Only 3 months to go


----------



## tehtcat

This will be my first solo vacation ANYWHERE!  What better place to do it but Disney.  I have always wanted to go to The Mouse House ALONE.  This is my first opportunity and I am grabbing it.  Is anyone elese going to be there between 9/19 - 9/23?

Tara


----------



## want2bminnie

tehtcat said:


> This will be my first solo vacation ANYWHERE!  What better place to do it but Disney.  I have always wanted to go to The Mouse House ALONE.  This is my first opportunity and I am grabbing it.  Is anyone elese going to be there between 9/19 - 9/23?
> 
> Tara



I will be there from 9/20 through 9/24


----------



## Coogz

Hey all,

I will be staying at POP 9/6 to 9/15. Pretty new to the DIS. 

Anyone else going to be at "the world" during this time, would love to make some new friends!


----------



## disBOBney

Gerweniel said:


> Hi Bob, Happy B'day in advance! I may have to forgo the African Trek this trip but it sounds wonderful! I'll be at Epcot for sure on the 5th and AK on the 6th. (Following Touringplans least crowded parks). Hoping to be able to have lunch at Be Our Guest on the 7th and will just be winging it for the 8th. Do any of those days work for you?
> 
> I certainly want to check out the new Fantasy Land expansion so I would be able to join you for the BOG lunch on the 7th, if that works for you.
> 
> Bob


----------



## disBOBney

Coogz said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I will be staying at POP 9/6 to 9/15. Pretty new to the DIS.
> 
> Anyone else going to be at "the world" during this time, would love to make some new friends!


There are a couple people I'v noticed that will be there during that time frame, as for me I will be at BCV 9/5 - 9/12. I'm not operating on a planned itinerary this trip and am on the premium passholder so I am completely flexible about how I spend my time.


----------



## disBOBney

,


----------



## PeterDisfan

Hi Everyone.

I just booked our trip..  I'm taking my son, daughter and her boyfriend is tagging along..  Recently divorced and looking forward to getting away to the best place on earth.. Staying at Riverside sept2nd to 6th..  Can't wait!!!


----------



## TheOptiMystic

I'll be there from the 6th of September through the 12th myself. Have my dinner reservations planned out for the most part (not that they couldn't be changed, if need be), but should be free to meet up for lunch at one of the parks any day for sure. Going to be at Night of Joy and Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party as well during my visit.


----------



## Angelcatsmom

Made my reservation at the Pop Century for November 20-25. My 51st birthday is the 21st, and I'm going to have breakfast with the Pooh characters at the Crystal Palace.

This trip also coincides with EnchantaCon which is happening at the Doubletree by Hilton Sea World that weekend. I'll be attending that on Saturday the 23rd.


----------



## Gerweniel

disBOBney said:


> I certainly want to check out the new Fantasy Land expansion so I would be able to join you for the BOG lunch on the 7th, if that works for you.
> 
> Bob



Sounds awesome! Not sure what the best tactic would be, but assuredly the earlier the better. 
If anyone else who is there at the time wants to meet up at BOG chime up!


----------



## DrGaellon

We are a New York gay couple in our 40's. We will be in Orlando for my 44th birthday in December (Dec 7-14). We would not mind finding some folks to pal around with for a few days. (My sister and brother-in-law now live in Orlando; she works for Universal, so we will almost certainly be spending a day or two with them at UO, but would not mind more company. We also still have never-expire days on Disney tickets from a previous trip.)


----------



## Ant45114

So I've been to Disney many times in the past but in September I will be going with my mom and stepdad who are older and don't really want to deal with lines so they won't be attending any of the parks.

I want to do a one day pass but I can't decide which place to choose, leaning towards Epcot or Hollywood Studio's. If you were to go by yourself for one day which park would you select?


----------



## disBOBney

TheOptiMystic said:


> I'll be there from the 6th of September through the 12th myself. Have my dinner reservations planned out for the most part (not that they couldn't be changed, if need be), but should be free to meet up for lunch at one of the parks any day for sure. Going to be at Night of Joy and Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party as well during my visit.


Opti, Which night are you going to NOJ? I have ticket for the 6th and am planning on viewing primarily the acts on the main stage.


----------



## cmon71

Hello all!  I'll be in the world solo from 10/19-10-26...staying at POP and gonna mix in a day at SeaWorld since I have a free pass from my April trip.  Anyone else going solo to WDW around this time?  Kinda want to check out the mermaid ride at MK but not as a solo 42 y.o. male lol


----------



## TheOptiMystic

disBOBney said:


> Opti, Which night are you going to NOJ? I have ticket for the 6th and am planning on viewing primarily the acts on the main stage.



I've got a pass for both nights.


----------



## Dave McCullough

Going solo and on property December 5-12/13 (booked into Sartoga Springs but on the waitlist for Boardwalk Villas). Also looking for people to share my birthday with me at Raglan Road December 10/13.

@DrGalleon - It is also my 44th.


----------



## Lindaland

Just booked my first Solo trip for the podcast cruise in November 2014!     I was also planning on getting into WDW on the Thursday before I leave for the cruise on Sunday which would give me a couple days to have fun in the parks.  And a couple evenings for Osborn lights and possibly the Christmas party before I leave!!   

Then I realized that the Thursday I get there will be Thanksgiving!!     This would make it my first solo trip to WDW, first solo cruise and my first solo holiday!  

Not quite sure how that will turn out.....


----------



## BrianL

I have a quick solo fr Halloween. I'll be at MNSSHP that night, then I have one day where I was planning MK in the morning, then DHS until Fantasmic! i might squeeze in Epcot as well. Any other Halloween geeks gonna be around?


----------



## darkwingduck20106

Im going solo for the 1st time on Dec 5-12 at the Pop Century. It was supposed to be till the 11th but the airline canceled my flight so I get an additional day with no idea how to fill it. Thank you Frontier Airlines.


----------



## want2bminnie

darkwingduck20106 said:


> Im going solo for the 1st time on Dec 5-12 at the Pop Century. It was supposed to be till the 11th but the airline canceled my flight so I get an additional day with no idea how to fill it. Thank you Frontier Airlines.



Sounds like a problem I would like to have


----------



## casumners

I'm in town with my kids until Sunday oct 27.  Looking for people to get a drink or whatever at the food and wine festival in the afternoons and evenings.  I'm 36, i like great food and cocktails.  Also up for checking out local nightlife.  Let me know!


----------



## DontCallMeJunior

Going on my first solo trip May 8-11. Just choosing 2 parks. I figured Magic Kingdom and EPCOT. A nice quick trip. Should be an interesting experience.

I always went with family and recently my girlfriend in October 2013. I still don't know how I'm going to break it to them since they're all Disney addicts like myself. 

I thought it would be funny calling my mom from Magic Kingdom and being like, "You're not going to believe where I am right now."


----------



## ClareH37

You will have a blast  a few of us are solo at that time too.

My boyfriend doesn't see the 'appeal' of Disney, he doesn't know what he's missing lol


----------



## Disney PrincessII

Heading to Disney for the first time as a solo traveller March 17-21.  Looking for a friend to dine/wait in line with. 

Excited and can't wait to go!


----------



## hybridvl

Im everywhere 0.o o.0


----------



## richmo

March 14-19 for me.  Coming up soon!


----------



## Disneykitten24

I'll be going April 10th 11th and 12th to celebrate by birthday. I'm excited to do some adult side of Disney stuff. I'll be staying at Beachclub resort. so planning epcot the first day, pool, hot tub, and lounge/club stuff on the second day, then hollywood studios stuff on the third day. will any one else be around this time?


----------



## TerryW

Heading down for a week of warmer weather alone!!  Can't wait!  Anyone for a beer?


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd

I'm going solo next Monday-Thursday. Can't wait...this is a much need mini-vacation! So if you see a really average guy wandering around aimlessly, it's probably me.


----------



## WindsorRose

Hello Everyone!! 

I am in London until next Saturday and I am wanting to go to Paris for a day or two to visit Disneyland Paris. I was just wondering if anyone would want to meet up or join anytime next week. I would love the company!!

Thanks!


----------



## disneyhearted

I am so new to the board, and also to the Disney experience. I have only been once...when I was very young. But I have wanted to go for SO long. But I haven't been able to ever convince any adult friends that it would be fun...if you an believe THAT. (Shaking my head on that one.)

I am really considering, at this point, going solo. The point is that I'm GOING! Of course, I'm very nervous, as I feel I don't have much of an education about what to do/eat/where to stay/etc. But...maybe, for the first time, over-researching isn't necessary?

While I haven't booked an exact date yet, I'm thinking of going in March or April. If anyone else is going around then, maybe we can meet up for a dinner or something?

(And yes, I'm totally accepting any recommendations on anything.)


----------



## richmo

disneyhearted said:


> I am so new to the board, and also to the Disney experience. I have only been once...when I was very young. But I have wanted to go for SO long. But I haven't been able to ever convince any adult friends that it would be fun...if you an believe THAT. (Shaking my head on that one.)
> 
> I am really considering, at this point, going solo. The point is that I'm GOING! Of course, I'm very nervous, as I feel I don't have much of an education about what to do/eat/where to stay/etc. But...maybe, for the first time, over-researching isn't necessary?
> 
> While I haven't booked an exact date yet, I'm thinking of going in March or April. If anyone else is going around then, maybe we can meet up for a dinner or something?
> 
> (And yes, I'm totally accepting any recommendations on anything.)



Congratulations on going!  I've done many family trips and have done solo trips in March for the past several years and I always enjoy myself.  Its definitely nice to get away from the real world for a few days.  You probably should do some planning, but don't go nuts.  Just be aware that you're not going to see and do everything in one trip.  

One decision you'll have is whether to stay onsite or not.  If you do, Disney will provide transportation to and from the airport and within Disney property.  You likely will not need a car.  If you stay offsite, I would get a car.  Some hotels have shuttles to Disney, but then you are shoehorned into a schedule and if you miss your shuttle, you'll have to get involved with taxis, etc.  There will be those that will say you "have" to stay on-site to get the full experience.  Onsite is fun, and I probably would recommend it since its your first time.  Personally, when I go next month, I'll be offsite, mostly because I like having a car, know my way around and since the family won't be with me, I like to "do it cheap".

Don't want to drone on too long with this, but however you decide to go: Just do it!


----------



## disneyhearted

richmo said:


> Congratulations on going!  I've done many family trips and have done solo trips in March for the past several years and I always enjoy myself.  Its definitely nice to get away from the real world for a few days.  You probably should do some planning, but don't go nuts.  Just be aware that you're not going to see and do everything in one trip.
> 
> One decision you'll have is whether to stay onsite or not.  If you do, Disney will provide transportation to and from the airport and within Disney property.  You likely will not need a car.  If you stay offsite, I would get a car.  Some hotels have shuttles to Disney, but then you are shoehorned into a schedule and if you miss your shuttle, you'll have to get involved with taxis, etc.  There will be those that will say you "have" to stay on-site to get the full experience.  Onsite is fun, and I probably would recommend it since its your first time.  Personally, when I go next month, I'll be offsite, mostly because I like having a car, know my way around and since the family won't be with me, I like to "do it cheap".
> 
> Don't want to drone on too long with this, but however you decide to go: Just do it!



Thanks for your response - boy did I need to hear that simple line about how I can't do/see it all in one trip. I mean, I know that rationally but it's a good reminder. I'm staying at AMA so that I can keep things as simple as possible.


----------



## knc25

Going to the World April 24th - 28th. Anyone else?


----------



## mlaping

disneyhearted said:


> I am so new to the board, and also to the Disney experience. I have only been once...when I was very young. But I have wanted to go for SO long. But I haven't been able to ever convince any adult friends that it would be fun...if you an believe THAT. (Shaking my head on that one.)
> 
> I am really considering, at this point, going solo. The point is that I'm GOING! Of course, I'm very nervous, as I feel I don't have much of an education about what to do/eat/where to stay/etc. But...maybe, for the first time, over-researching isn't necessary?
> 
> While I haven't booked an exact date yet, I'm thinking of going in March or April. If anyone else is going around then, maybe we can meet up for a dinner or something?
> 
> (And yes, I'm totally accepting any recommendations on anything.)



Don't forget to look for Lady and Tramp's paw prints at Magic Kingdom


----------



## want2bminnie

I'll be there, staying at POP from 5/3 through 5/6 

.


----------



## momo9903

I will be at Disney World May 30-June 6. First solo trip... Would like to meet other solo Disney lovers!


----------



## Disneykitten24

My husband and I will be going on a trip this week! we'll be staying at the beech-club Thursday Friday and Saturday. I'm really excited  we will be doing the drinking around the world at Epcot on Thursday and then checking out the Atlantic dance hall in the evening. then hanging out at the pool and hot tubs on Friday and Saturday. I hope we can have a really fun time. will anyone else be around?


----------



## Suelala

I love WDW. True story. However, my friends and family just don't appreciate it the way I do.  So, I was considering a solo trip when my daughter informed me that she and her husband were planning a trip to the world with their 2 girls, ages 10 and 11, and asked if I would like to go along! What a silly question!
They are going for just a few days, October 13-19. Not long enough, imho.Since I live on the west coast, and they are in the Midwest, I will fly to WDW the night before, on the 12th. This will be a surprise trip for the girls, and I will surprise them by being at the resort when they arrive the next day. 
They plan to go to "that other place" one day of their trip, and the youngest granddaughter and I will spend that day together on Disney property where we belong!  Shopping, swimming, a little MK action.
After they depart for home, I will have 5 solo days. Yup, I am doing it. I have booked a Keys to the Kingdom tour, tea at the Grand Floridian, and dinner at BOG. Any other ideas for a singleton? Thanks!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Suelala said:


> After they depart for home, I will have 5 solo days. Yup, I am doing it. I have booked a Keys to the Kingdom tour, tea at the Grand Floridian, and dinner at BOG. Any other ideas for a singleton? Thanks!



Hi, Suelala!  Your trip sounds wonderful.  I'm arriving evening of Oct. 22 and staying until Nov. 2.  I'm solo some of the time and have plans with friends for other times.  If your schedule allows, you'd be welcome to join me/us (sometimes another lady from DIS will be along) for any of these:

Wed., Oct. 22 - late dinner at Captain's Grille, then go to Jellyrolls

Thurs., Oct. 23 - free one-hour tour of Boardwalk area in morning, lunch at Coral Reef, evening at MNSSHP

Fri., Oct. 24 - lunch at Sci Fi Dine In (one of my favorite WDW restaurants)

If you'd like to join any of these meals, please let me know by April 24 if possible, so I can include you in the dining reservations.  Please feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Suelala

DaisyDuck001 said:


> Hi, Suelala!  Your trip sounds wonderful.  I'm arriving evening of Oct. 22 and staying until Nov. 2.  I'm solo some of the time and have plans with friends for other times.  If your schedule allows, you'd be welcome to join me/us (sometimes another lady from DIS will be along) for any of these:
> 
> Wed., Oct. 22 - late dinner at Captain's Grille, then go to Jellyrolls
> 
> Thurs., Oct. 23 - free one-hour tour of Boardwalk area in morning, lunch at Coral Reef, evening at MNSSHP
> 
> Fri., Oct. 24 - lunch at Sci Fi Dine In (one of my favorite WDW restaurants)
> 
> If you'd like to join any of these meals, please let me know by April 24 if possible, so I can include you in the dining reservations.  Please feel free to send me a PM.


Thanks so much! I will def let you know soon. Would be fun to meet some other DISers.


----------



## Goldensonny

Hello all,

I'll be staying at the Port Orleans Resort - French Quarter on 5-29 through 6-2. This will be my first trip to the world and my first time staying on property! I live on the west coast and as best I can tally, have been to DL roughly 15-20 times. The most recent being this past September. I'm looking forward to all that DW has to offer. There sure seems to be a ton to take in and flying solo should allow me a chance to make the rounds at least once. So if you see a forty y/o man giggling at Chip and Dale, don't worry it's totally normal!


----------



## JeffryK

Straight from The Netherlands. Present at WDW next week. Managed to get a criminally cheap flight. And Star Wars weekend and 24 hour MK.

Sheer joy!


----------



## Suelala

JeffryK said:


> Straight from The Netherlands. Present at WDW next week. Managed to get a criminally cheap flight. And Star Wars weekend and 24 hour MK.
> 
> Sheer joy!



Have fun! What a great time to be at WDW!!!


----------



## Suelala

Goldensonny said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'll be staying at the Port Orleans Resort - French Quarter on 5-29 through 6-2. This will be my first trip to the world


Welcome to WDW! I'll bet it wont be your LAST trip! Enjoy!


----------



## TaleAsOldAsTime13

Going to WDW for my FIRST ever solo trip! 09/03-09/10 and staying at Pop Century. My sister and I had been planning to go but after much deliberation, and weighing options just figured it would be best.. None the less I am excited to be going!


----------



## TPTraveler

Heading back to WDW 11/16-23 for another solo journey.  Too excited for words.  

Just returned from a sisters only trip earlier this May and while that was a tremendous amount of fun and a wonderful experience I am glad that I am lucky enough to get to go again later this year.


----------



## Oodalally13

Have a question....

Trying to plan ahead and maybe plan my first ever solo event, but it would take a LOT of advanced planning and begging for days off at work depending on what is going on.

Soooo....

   1) Is the 24 hr event always the same corresponding date of the year (this year it was the 23 of May, next year it will be 22?).  Is there any way to know this far in advance when it will be?

   2) Can you do a SWW event the same weekend/trip as the 24 hr?

   3) What's the usual cost for a solo?  I figured some of yall might have a generic idea.  I would probably stay at a value resort as I wouldnt be spending much time in it.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Oodalally13 said:


> What's the usual cost for a solo?  I figured some of yall might have a generic idea.  I would probably stay at a value resort as I wouldnt be spending much time in it.



The cost depends on numerous circumstances and choices that you will make: how far away do you live, will you fly or drive, accommodations, dining, souvenirs, type of park tickets, etc.  No one else can tell you what it will cost, as there are too many variables.  To minimize the cost, you could stay off property, and avoid steak meals on property now that they are upwards of $30.  Check out mousesavers.com for other ways to keep cost down.


----------



## Orlando or Bust

I am thinking about going to WDW either the end of July or the start of August on my own.I have done it before and it was miserable as I wish I had some company at some point. So if anyone wants to meet up then let me know. I have been before many times with my children and my fiancé but he cant make it so I am going alone.


----------



## horse11

BrianL said:


> I have a quick solo fr Halloween. I'll be at MNSSHP that night, then I have one day where I was planning MK in the morning, then DHS until Fantasmic! i might squeeze in Epcot as well. Any other Halloween geeks gonna be around?



OMG! My husband and I are HUGE into halloween! We would love to open our own haunted house some day. We even have two of our three kids born in October. We tell everyone we are breeding Haunters. There is a huge Halloween convention/trade show in St Louis in March that we go to yearly sponsered by Transworld. I have a confrence  for work in Tampa in October and will be doing a short side trip at WDW October 9th through the 12th. I really want to go to experience MNSSHP. This will be my first solo trip ever. I have tried to talk friends into going with me  but none could go wih such short notice due to finances. I am a bit nervous going solo since I am a social creature by nature and would love to meet up with a group who are in the same boat. I hope you had a great trip!


----------



## shelby3387

My boyfriend and I are going 9/18-9/24, I haven't been in years and this is his first trip!


----------



## Suelala

shelby3387 said:


> My boyfriend and I are going 9/18-9/24, I haven't been in years and this is his first trip!



Have fun! (I know you will!)


----------



## tiggeragec

hi,

Anyone want to eat around the world? I am also willing to do MNSHP. 


I have a day before my cruise.


----------



## JasonDeyoung30

I just got back from another wdw trip and was awesome as always


----------



## TOONager

I'm planning on going to WDW over Labor Day weekend and am just going to wing it on everything (other than where I'm staying), so if anyone else is interested in joining me on this adventure, the more the merrier!


----------



## dhirebet

So I am planning my first trip to WDW since childhood, and it has turned out to be a mostly solo trip.  

I am kind of nervous, but have been reading and think I have a strategy to where being a singleton wont be the worst thing ever!  However, I am a very social person, so if there are any other solo travelers planning to also be at WDW 10/10-18 2014, I would love to hang out and do some rides or dinner/drinks one of those days!  

Also, any tips or suggestions for solo travelers would be awesome.  It is actually my first solo vacation ever as well!  EEP!  Go big or go home, i guess!


----------



## JasonDeyoung30

dhirebet said:


> So I am planning my first trip to WDW since childhood, and it has turned out to be a mostly solo trip.  I am kind of nervous, but have been reading and think I have a strategy to where being a singleton wont be the worst thing ever!  However, I am a very social person, so if there are any other solo travelers planning to also be at WDW 10/10-18 2014, I would love to hang out and do some rides or dinner/drinks one of those days!  Also, any tips or suggestions for solo travelers would be awesome.  It is actually my first solo vacation ever as well!  EEP!  Go big or go home, i guess!


  Solo trips in my opinion are a lot of fun as long as you make it fun. You get to do whatever, whenever you want. A lot of times the ride wait times are shorter (single lines) or needing solo riders. Eating out, a lot of places have seating that you don't wait for that a lot don't know about. Example, rainforest cafe. They could have a 45 minute + wait, but you can walk in and sit at the bar with no wait, very easy if you're by yourself. A lot of places do this, they just don't advertise it to the world. Just go, have fun. I have met so many people over my solo trips


----------



## karentan

Hi everyone, 
I'm going solo from 8/28-9/11, staying offsite but planning on winging it with what i do the rest of the time! Back story, I've had a bit of a rough year, got divorced at Christmas and my best friend died two weeks ago, so I decided a last minute trip for my birthday would help get my mind off things. Last few birthdays have been a disaster zone (long story) but determined my next one as a newly single gal would be different. Hence the solo trip!
I'm Karen, I'm 33 (34 on 8/30) and from the uk. Would love to say hi to fellow solo travellers going at that time, so feel free to drop me a line


----------



## kitkath

Hey everyone! This is my first post here! So, I found the disboards because I did a google search of traveling to WDW alone haha. I'm not used to doing things by myself (once went to the theater alone and that was odd haha), but as it happened to be, I'll be going to WDW alone! I'm going for the Imagination Gala event, and though I'll hopefully meet up with some vinyl people there, I am kind of nervous to be going alone :/ I'll be at WDW Sept. 3rd-10th, is anyone else here going around that time at all? I love meeting new people!!


----------



## aurora61

I just booked a solo trip for November 15-21.  Looking forward to it and if anyone else will be there at same time, would be nice to say  hi.


----------



## Dezandthebeast

October 10th-17th!


----------



## DisneyGeek2184

I will be there 16th - 20th for my first solo trip!


----------



## Goldensonny

I'll be at POFQ for my second solo trip 11/23-11/27. just in time for the pretty Christmas decorations!


----------



## denygold

I will be at WDW for my second solo trip November 14-20!


----------



## vcjtx

Going solo for D23 Destination D November 21 - 24


----------



## Joe712

First solo trip Oct. 1-5!


----------



## denygold

Joe712 said:


> First solo trip Oct. 1-5!



You will have a good time! Make sure to remember to stop and relax a few times.


----------



## Suelala

14 days til I will be back in the world, this time with my daughter, son in law and 2 youngest granddaughters. 19 days until my first solo time at WDW, for 9 days. I am a little nervous, but I think it will be wonderful. I have lots planned, as well as relaxation. Keys to the Kingdom tour, lunch at BOG, Kona breakfast, tea at Grand Floridian, lots of Epcot time, and visits to other resorts to look around. So excited!


----------



## Stavs

October 10th through 17th. Doing Universal (most of the time), Busch Gardens, and one Disney day. October 13th Animal Kingdom then Magic Kingdom, and the Mickeys Not So Scary Halloween Party that evening. If anyone wants to meet up shoot me a line! Also looking for people to do Halloween Horror Nights with on the 12th.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi, would anyone like to meet up for any of these?

Oct. 26 - one spot open in ADR for dinner at Ohana
Oct. 28 - breakfast at Kona Café
Oct. 28 - campfire sing-along at Fort Wilderness
Oct. 28 - late dinner at Artist's Point
Nov. 1 - dinner at T-Rex 

If you can join me, please feel free to send me a PM soon.  (I won't have internet access on the trip, starting Oct. 22.)


----------



## Jc791964

On a shuttle to Epcot now, my first solo trip.


----------



## Chiomaca

I'll be there 9-12 January for the Marathon weekend, but solo.


----------



## BuckyDee

I've been making the trip to Florida and going to WDW every five years for decades. It's my essential grown-up sandbox.

I'm going again this Dec. 1-5, staying at a resort. Got a 5-day Hopper ticket and a plan for all the four theme parks plus a last shopping day.

Unlike my many previous trips, this will be solo. I thought a long time about it, and decided to go anyway. I know I'll enjoy the freedom of choices, but I also know that the solo rides will seem lacking somehow.

So if you happen to be a nice lady and you see a nice-looking friendly guy standing alone in a ride line, offer to ride with him!


----------



## Spaceguy55

I try to go to Disneyworld about ever other year. This year I had a trip planned with a friend who can't make it as of today, I'm still coming down on friday oct 24th with dinner reservation at 7:30 at Boma's. I'm looking to hang out with a female companion that likes Disney as much as me. I was going to MK on sat 25th and then the food and wine festival on sunday oct 26th. Anyone interested send me a message, I'm single, late 50''s and just want company....


----------



## mickeyworld

I will be in town on Friday night... What time is your ressie at Boma's.  I'm 59, a former cast member, and be down in Mt Dora Friday and Saturday.  Let me know some details if you would like some dinner companionship.
Judy


----------



## Spaceguy55

Thank you Daisyduck001 for the invite, I've never been to that show and would love to go. I can't respond yet by PM until I have 10 posts, I'll get that done today, TTYS


----------



## Spaceguy55

Hi Mickeyworld, My dinner reservation for Boma's is at 7:20, not too early and not too late. It's my favorite way to start my time there and I would love to have company.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

That's great, Spaceguy.  Then if everything works out, you can meet Mickeyworld for Friday dinner and meet me for Sunday dinner.  Awesome!


----------



## mickeyworld

I'll ask my hosts if they are planning anything and get back to you by tonight.. I love Boma


----------



## Spaceguy55

Thanks Mickeyworld , I was just there in may and the food is still great...


----------



## mickeyworld

Looks good to go.  If I get there early, I will be in Victoria Falls


----------



## Spaceguy55

Sounds good Judy...bring your appetite


----------



## Spaceguy55

Hey Judy, My name is Randy...no I won't be in my space suit...at least on this trip


----------



## Spaceguy55

to PM


----------



## GenerationOne

Anybody want to grab a beer or food while I am there. I was suppose to be going with someone but they couldn't make it.


----------



## Dave McCullough

I will be at WDW several days while I am in florida from the 5th to the 15th and most certainly looking for partners in crime, particularly on the 10th (celebrating my birthday probably on the patio of Raglan Road or in Jellybeans) and for drinking abound the world on the 12th (ill be staying at the Dolphin from the 10-13th. 
The more the merrier! Anyone interested in meeting up, please feel free to let me know.


----------



## frenchieSteven

I will be in the parks from the 22th to the 26th.
one week and a half to wait


----------



## Skysdad

Will be traveling solo 1/13-1/18. First post divorce trip and would love to meet up for a drink. Couldn't think of a better place to go for the celebration 

Message me if interested Single 53yo dad of 1 (19)


----------



## EnamoradadeDisney

Hi, Im new to these forums. Single woman, 40, from Spain (Yes, from Spain in Europe).  I Love Disney.  Ive been in WDW twice (once on a solo trip, and once with a friend) and cant wait to get back to the World.  Im planning my next trip for a week in August.  

My problem is that my friends dont like Disney (unbelievable, I know ) So, I guess itll be a solo trip again Ive been reading a few threads, and I guess this is not very common, but Id like to find another woman to share the hotel room, maybe a few rides or meals Itd be cheaper, wed have our own time, but we could have some companionship, too

Sorry for my bad English, Im still learning.


----------



## richmo

EnamoradadeDisney said:


> Hi, Im new to these forums. Single woman, 40, from Spain (Yes, from Spain in Europe).  I Love Disney. ...
> 
> Sorry for my bad English, Im still learning.



First, welcome to the forums!

Second, your written English is much better than you think.  It is easily better than some "natives", myself sometimes included.


----------



## EnamoradadeDisney

richmo said:


> First, welcome to the forums!
> 
> Second, your written English is much better than you think.  It is easily better than some "natives", myself sometimes included.



Thank you for the welcome and for your words, Richmo!  You made my day!


----------



## nosleeptildisney

Happy Holidays All!!

I will be down in the World with my husband for SWW, hoping to catch the end of F&G festival. Just wanted to throw that out there and see if anyone else has booked around this time frame.

I'll be staying at BC.

Cant Wait!!


----------



## Iamt

Hello everyone! I'll be traveling to WDW from May 9 to May 21. From May 11-14 I'll be on the Disney Dream. The rest of the days will be spent at Bay Lake Tower and Saratoga Springs. I'm interested in meeting with other solo travelers for park fun, dining, shows, etc... I'm a female traveling from Chicago. Age, race, and gender are not important....just looking for a companion.


----------



## MsBLuv2Travel

Hi all!  I'm attending Braves / Blue Jays game on March 15, was hoping to do the World as well for a couple of days.  

Budget is a bit tight.  If anyone would like to share a room for a couple of nights (on property of course), let me know.  Can probably do moderate, but prefer one of the Values.  Prefer a female room-mate, but am open.


Brenda


----------



## Discodropped

Hello my name is Cameron I am a 29 year old male looking to make my first trip to Disney World by myself for the opening star wars weekend May 15th... Age, Race, Sex does not matter to me, just looking for people to have fun in the park with, goes without saying there will be alone time too but it would be nice to have some people meetup for rides and shows, maybe even an in or out of park dinner.


----------



## momoftwingrls11

hello all...was a dis board regular but for the last five years been cruising the high seas instead..well b in Disneyworld march 21-28 I swf 39 traveling with cousin 49 female and would love to meet up with anyone that might be there. We are goin on a tight budget last minute idea to help kick off my last days in my thirties'..


----------



## wdwfanma

Hey everyone.  I'm a 46 yo single male from the Boston area heading to Orlando for a solo trip from April 18-26.  I'll be at "the other" park visiting Harry Potter from the 18-21 and WDW from the 21-26.  Looking for people to go on some rides and maybe catch a meal.

Jim


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Hello everyone.  Im 32 single male from NJ looking for my Disney Princess.  Im going back to WDW either late Sept or early Oct.  Will be going to MNSSHP and cant wait.  Will be my second solo trip.  Last one was 2008.


----------



## Tink03477

I'll be on my first solo trip May 14-20, 2015 and staying at the Beach Club. Anyone else going to be there during that time? We can meet up and go to a park, have a drink, meal; whatever.


----------



## richmo

March 19-25...almost time!


----------



## richmo

Tink03477 said:


> I'll be on my first solo trip May 14-20, 2015 and staying at the Beach Club. Anyone else going to be there during that time? We can meet up and go to a park, have a drink, meal; whatever.



You'll have a great time...enjoy!


----------



## Tink03477

richmo said:


> You'll have a great time...enjoy!


Thank you! I hope to. I've booked 4 sit down meals which I'm looking forward to. I actually do not mind eating alone. I do now sometimes too. I'm looking forward to my solo trip. Although I wouldn't mind meeting up with anyone if they want to.


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

I'm doing my first solo trip March 13-16.  If anyone wants to meet up send me a pm.


----------



## mame71430

Hi There!
I'll be staying at the Boardwalk May 15-19. Female/33/traveling solo from Cleveland. I'm looking forward to some 'me' time! A drink/meal sounds nice, though!


----------



## tink_sparkles84

Spur-of-the-moment solo trip planned for Easter weekend. April 2nd - 5th at WDW. Staying at All Star Music. Anyone else going to be there that weekend? I'll be flying home Sunday, so really only spending Friday and Saturday all day in the parks. I'm crazy I know, but I need my fix.


----------



## brianz09

I'll be solo June 4-7, planning on hitting Star Wars weekend and commando-ing MK and Epcot. Happy to have company in the parks or a meal with fellow travelers.


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Im 32 M from NJ.  I will be booking my second WDW within the next 2 weeks.  I plan to go Sept 22-28.  I will be doing 2 MNSSHP.  If any Disney Princess wants to come hang out some or catch a drink, quick service, or snack together let me know here or send a private message.


----------



## PhotoJen143

21. Female from Canada. Looking for anyone who is interested in going on either the Getmany ABD or the Italy/Switzerland ABD tour.. I'm going on both in June. Looking for a buddy to do that with.


----------



## Soulcraft

28, male, from California.  I'll be at AKL for a few nights May 1-4.  If anyone's down for a beer or meal or whatever, hit me up!  I'm actually going for a golf tournament at the Magnolia and Palm courses.  At the moment I'm waitlisted, but if I don't get in I still plan to golf in the AM.  So if anyone wants to golf, holler!


----------



## BrianL

Not strictly solo, but it's just me and a buddy of mine going from May 5th to the 10th (and then Uni for a few days). If anybody is looking to tag along in the parks or whatever, it's cool. Planning on Biergarten lunch on the 9th, which is always fun. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Avery422

Goofy'sPal said:


> Im 32 M from NJ.  I will be booking my second WDW within the next 2 weeks.  I plan to go Sept 22-28.  I will be doing 2 MNSSHP.  If any Disney Princess wants to come hang out some or catch a drink, quick service, or snack together let me know here or send a private message.



Hey, I'm new here and I'll probably be in Disney around those dates too! (I live in Tampa) Message me if you want to plan something


----------



## Joe712

Will be back the week of April 20th! Going with some family this time, but probably be off on my own a lot of the time if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## MrLight

Someone suggested this site to me from another BBS... I'll be doing my first solo Disney World trip May 10th to 16th.  Not sure if being alone there is going to suck or not lol.  Might be nice to have someone to go with for part of the day?  I'm particularly reluctant to use my free passes at Disney Quest, Planet Hollywood, or mini golf alone <:-o


----------



## westcoastdisfan

I will be doing a solo trip April 23 - May 2 - with a visit to Harry Potter World on 25-26. Love running around the world solo, but I find it's more fun to share a meal than be solo. If anyone wants to meet up for dinner, let me know.  

Laura - 47 yo, Silicon Valley California.  Split stay - Boardwalk Inn, then Poly!  SO EXCITED!!!!!


----------



## 77 Tramp

37M From NJ going to be at WDW April 6,7,8 Staying on property. Anyone want to get together and share some laughs. I've got some meal reservations for two on Tuesday in Epcot.. lunch at Le Celliar, and Dinner in Marakesh... Anyone want to join me?


----------



## Disney_Jill

Hi, I'm a 44/F from GA.  I'll be at WDW April 5-8th and at Epcot in the morning/afternoon.  When is the Le Cellier reservation? I'd love to join you and meet a fellow Disney fan. On Monday (6th) I have 7:50 am BOG breakfast reservations for 2.


----------



## 77 Tramp

Disney_Jill said:


> Hi, I'm a 44/F from GA.  I'll be at WDW April 5-8th and at Epcot in the morning/afternoon.  When is the Le Cellier reservation? I'd love to join you and meet a fellow Disney fan. On Monday (6th) I have 7:50 am BOG breakfast reservations for 2.



lunch reservation for 2:40 Le Cellier... i'll likely be there around 2:30 waiting. Probably be in shorts and a hawaiian shirt of some kind. My name is Patrick. I welcome the company.


----------



## Disney_Jill

Ok, sounds like a do-able time.  I will try my best to be tehre


77 Tramp said:


> lunch reservation for 2:40 Le Cellier... i'll likely be there around 2:30 waiting. Probably be in shorts and a hawaiian shirt of some kind. My name is Patrick. I welcome the company.



That sounds good.  I have some morning FPs for Soarin' and Spaceship Earth (my favorite).  I can hang in there until 2:30, it will give me time to watch the country movies that I never get to see.   I will look for the Hawaiian shirt.  As my screen name says, my name is Jill.


----------



## speavy3

Looks like I'll be making my first solo Disney trip next week. Getting my annual pass now that I'm a FL resident. I'd really love some company as I have no idea what to do on my own lol anyone wanting to meet up sometime next week?


----------



## Brandon5tewart

Not really a solo trip, but an odd number of us (my buddy, his wife and two older kids) so if anyone's around April 24-28th let me know!


----------



## Brandon5tewart

Brandon5tewart said:


> Not really a solo trip, but an odd number of us (my buddy, his wife and two older kids) so if anyone's around April 24-28th let me know!





speavy3 said:


> Looks like I'll be making my first solo Disney trip next week. Getting my annual pass now that I'm a FL resident. I'd really love some company as I have no idea what to do on my own lol anyone wanting to meet up sometime next week?


Which dates will you be there?


----------



## champagneandgummybears

I'm going on my first partial solo trip in May (11-14th will me solo, then my dad, stepmom, and 2 year old nephew are flying in for his first trip.) 

I'm a 29 year old single female from Dallas and would love any advice for first time solo wdw trip.

I've traveled solo before, through Italy. Would love to meet up for rides or a meal with any fellow soloers, or groups (always up for new friends.)

 I haven't been to WDW in 5 years [I know, crazy long time but i had a bunch of other trips and health issues (lymphoma, but don't worry I'm fine now) in the mean time.] My disney style is usually run ride run ride to get as much in as possible. If you don't mesh with that it is fine, we all still have to eat and I'm hoping to relax and take the time to smell the roses, or the popcorn and churros as it were, this trip.


----------



## MrLight

I'm soloing then as well and also want to race through the headliner attractions first thing, if you'd want to start one of the days together (I wouldn't spend the whole day, plus our Fast Passes would never agree).  (also I don't do Tower Terror or Rock n Roll Coaster or Everest or spinning Space)
I'm doing Studios on M-11, Animal on Tu-12, Epcot on Th-14.  (already doing Magic with a co-worker on W-13)


----------



## richmo

champagneandgummybears said:


> I'm going on my first partial solo trip in May (11-14th will me solo, then my dad, stepmom, and 2 year old nephew are flying in for his first trip.)
> 
> I'm a 29 year old single female from Dallas and would love any advice for first time solo wdw trip....



First of all, have fun!  I would say that since the first part of your trip is solo, do what you enjoy most.  If you like to sleep in, that's the time to do it...if you're a rope drop to closing type, the first part of your trip is the time to do it.

Of course, its a good idea to set up your fastpasses.  At Epcot, you should use the tiered pass for Soarin'...do single rider on Test Track.  Especially in the morning, the line is usually pretty short.

If you're so inclined, when you're solo is probably time to do any "drinking around the world" at World Showcase.  I'm guessing the second part of your trip will be a lot different with a 2 year old coming in...but it'll still be magical.  Also, especially since you're young, talk up the cast members at World Showcase.  Most of them are here from their foreign land and are happy to chat with folks in their peer group.


----------



## JPatrick99

westcoastdisfan said:


> I will be doing a solo trip April 23 - May 2 - with a visit to Harry Potter World on 25-26. Love running around the world solo, but I find it's more fun to share a meal than be solo. If anyone wants to meet up for dinner, let me know.
> 
> Laura - 47 yo, Silicon Valley California.  Split stay - Boardwalk Inn, then Poly!  SO EXCITED!!!!!


I will also be down Wed 22nd thru Tues 28th. A dinner sounds good.  With 15 year old daughter, but she'll be off with others...


----------



## champagneandgummybears

richmo said:


> At Epcot, you should use the tiered pass for Soarin'...do single rider on Test Track.  Especially in the morning, the line is usually pretty short.



Already have my fastpasses set up. I'm excited to just do things on my own time. No waiting for anyone else to get ready (I might be a girl but I get ready in stereotypically "boy time," some of my friends... not so much,) no bathroom breaks because that one person didn't go when everyone else was last time, just rides and dole whip. 

I was wondering about single rider. Test Track is the only place I'm fairly sure it will make a line faster. I've heard from others that Rockin Roller Coaster's single rider line is sometimes slower than the main one. I'll search the forum for more info about Expedition Everest.


----------



## champagneandgummybears

MrLight said:


> I'm soloing then as well and also want to race through the headliner attractions first thing, if you'd want to start one of the days together (I wouldn't spend the whole day, plus our Fast Passes would never agree).  (also I don't do Tower Terror or Rock n Roll Coaster or Everest or spinning Space)
> I'm doing Studios on M-11, Animal on Tu-12, Epcot on Th-14.  (already doing Magic with a co-worker on W-13)


Ah, none of our plans align sadly. I should have included my itinerary so far my plans are:

May 11th: Getting around noon,  have FP+ for MK from 6:40pm- 10:35pm
May 12th: FP+ EPCOT from 10am-1pm [Not sure what park I'll do that evening, probably DHS]
May 13th: FP+ DHS from 10am-2pm  [Not sure for evening park]
May 14th: FP+ tenatively 12pm- 5pm at MK [might change, that evening my nephew comes in and he should be done with his nap and ready for MK by 5pm]


----------



## MrLight

just as well, my co-worker just shifted her days and now we're going to the same parks on Tues-Weds-Thurs


----------



## champagneandgummybears

MrLight said:


> just as well, my co-worker just shifted her days and now we're going to the same parks on Tues-Weds-Thurs


 I'm glad it worked out for you


----------



## richmo

champagneandgummybears said:


> ...I was wondering about single rider. Test Track is the only place I'm fairly sure it will make a line faster. I've heard from others that Rockin Roller Coaster's single rider line is sometimes slower than the main one. I'll search the forum for more info about Expedition Everest.



I don't do RnRC so I can't attest directly to it, but my son has done the single rider line there with mixed results.  The Everest single rider line is quite good.  Its a little hidden, so I think a lot of people miss it.  That one is often less than 10 minutes.


----------



## sleeper

Making a solo trip from May 10-14th staying at my absolute favorite resort POR.  Can't wait to hit the parks and enjoy some relaxing time at the resort.


----------



## ECfan

Solo during the day May 10-13. Available to fill extra ride seats and a chair at meals. I won't share Dole Whip or Mickey ice cream bars. Info: 38 yo male


----------



## champagneandgummybears

ECfan and sleeper, what are your current plans/fp+s like? What parks are you planning on going to on what days?


----------



## ECfan

No plans. Gasp. No fast passes scheduled either. Bigger gasp! Just going to have a good time.


----------



## champagneandgummybears

ECfan said:


> No plans. Gasp. No fast passes scheduled either. Bigger gasp! Just going to have a good time.



How are you allowed on the boards unless you're meticulously planning your vacation??  That's madness


----------



## ECfan

Ha. Ha. I suppose the planning can be fun but I also find it stressful in the sense that I 'HAVE' to be in a certain place at a certain time. What if I can't stop drinking Beverly at club cool or spend too long at Raglan Road the night before?


----------



## beachbumfun

Two days at the Magic Kingdom this week were great. It wasn't too crowded.


----------



## megveg

*99.96 % sure ill be on my 1st solo trip 9/30-10/6. Right now im trying to crunch numbers for dining! Ill be at DHS EARLY on 10/3 for Dapper Day and then MK that night  planning on MNSSHP on 10/1  

whos coming to Trader Sams with me!?*


----------



## flyingdumbo127

Quick question, I apologize if the answer is obvious. Is this section only for WDW or is it also for DL? If only WDW, is there a similar area on the DL side that I am missing. Thank you!


----------



## superlarz

megveg said:


> *99.96 % sure ill be on my 1st solo trip 9/30-10/6. Right now im trying to crunch numbers for dining! Ill be at DHS EARLY on 10/3 for Dapper Day and then MK that night  planning on MNSSHP on 10/1  *
> 
> *whos coming to Trader Sams with me!?*




I might be there similar dates.  Trying to decide on last week in sept or first week in oct.


----------



## rjhall2

champagneandgummybears said:


> Already have my fastpasses set up. I'm excited to just do things on my own time. No waiting for anyone else to get ready (I might be a girl but I get ready in stereotypically "boy time," some of my friends... not so much,) no bathroom breaks because that one person didn't go when everyone else was last time, just rides and dole whip.
> 
> I was wondering about single rider. Test Track is the only place I'm fairly sure it will make a line faster. I've heard from others that Rockin Roller Coaster's single rider line is sometimes slower than the main one. I'll search the forum for more info about Expedition Everest.



Everest has the best single rider, nobody knows about it. I am always able to jump right back on after riding. Rockin Roller Coaster is hit or miss. Too many groups go into it, which can gum up the works. I will be trying out Test Track  Single Rider on my next trip!


----------



## beachbumfun

champagneandgummybears said:


> Already have my fastpasses set up. I'm excited to just do things on my own time. No waiting for anyone else to get ready (I might be a girl but I get ready in stereotypically "boy time," some of my friends... not so much,) no bathroom breaks because that one person didn't go when everyone else was last time, just rides and dole whip.
> 
> I was wondering about single rider. Test Track is the only place I'm fairly sure it will make a line faster. I've heard from others that Rockin Roller Coaster's single rider line is sometimes slower than the main one. I'll search the forum for more info about Expedition Everest.


My experience has been that Rockin' Roller Coaster's single rider line is much faster than the regular line. There are times when you can go through the regular line in 10 minutes but most of the time it's 30 minutes plus. Last week I used a fast pass on RR (5 minutes max except for the sound room), I got off and did single rider, and it was just as fast. The normal wait was 30 minutes.


----------



## MrLight

I can't believe there's so few single rider lines at WDW.  I just went to Disneyland and there's like TEN of them there!


----------



## MrLight

I'm in my Pop hotel room right now!!!  I even got two beds... a clean bed and a dirty bed for daytime napping lol...


----------



## MrLight

I've spent two solo park days now and I gotta say... it's awesome!!!  I don't feel lonely or weird at all.  And I move so quickly and efficiently through the park with my long legs, not having to wait for my shorter friend lol  I arranged to meet a co-worker for the next three days to some degree and I almost regret doing that now lol.


----------



## disnat

I'll be going to WDW with my parents in July but we're flying out from different airports so I'm going to end up with with a couple of park days on my own. It'll be a little taste of what a solo trip's like so I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## champagneandgummybears

At Pop also now. The day has been weird so far. I see the up and downsides of solo travel. Upside:I got to MK around 4pm tonight and hit every ride I wanted to (didn't do small world, dumbo/flying carpets, jungle cruise, or some shows like country bears and tiki room because I assume I'll see them with my nephew.) Downside: It doesn't seem as much fun without sharing the experience, which is odd because I didn't feel that way on other solo trips in Italy and other places. I'm excited for my nephew, dad, and stepmom to get here but I'm really enjoying myself.


----------



## MrLight

Yesterday I met with my co-worker for Disney Quest and immediately regretted doing so, lol.  I never actually met her before, but she and her boyfriend are completely clueless and lazy.  They show up late, only do some rides, have no interest in live shows, and leave early.  Way to waste your Disney experience!  Unfortunatley I already agreed to spend this morning with them at Magic Kingdom... wish me luck!  If there's one thing I learned on this trip, it's that alone is the way to go!!!

Oh and last night I had my solo meal at Planet Hollywood that I was worried about.  I sat at the bar (to avoid waiting for a table) and aside from the bartender being clearly displeased with a customer who only wanted a water and a turkey club, it was perfectly fine.


----------



## MrLight

Back from my trip now  (uncontrolled sobbing) and I loved it!  Being alone was awesome!  I got there super early, I walked super fast, and I got so much done without waiting in line for anything!  I was never lonely for a second.  And I just went on my phone when I was waiting in line.


----------



## skimbob

I love traveling to WDW alone. I race again in January and I enjoy every minute of my trip. My dad and I go to DL because he has health issues that make WDW a problem. I enjoy travelling both ways.


----------



## georged1979

megveg said:


> *99.96 % sure ill be on my 1st solo trip 9/30-10/6. Right now im trying to crunch numbers for dining! Ill be at DHS EARLY on 10/3 for Dapper Day and then MK that night  planning on MNSSHP on 10/1  *
> 
> *whos coming to Trader Sams with me!?*


 I'm coming down 9/27 through 10/4. Trader Sam's sounds intriguing. I'm in!


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Now that I'm an annual pass holder, I'm seriously considering booking a solo trip. Maybe just for a few days. It sounds like a really great way to get some alone time and really enjoy the park-- especially because I'm "that person" that loves to arrive to things extremely early. It would be nice to wake up at 6:30 in my hotel room and not have to hear "insert person here" complaining for once!


----------



## dmlovullo

*I would really like to do a solo trip, and have been thinking about doing so next year some time. What is a fun resort to stay at for solo trips? I was thinking about trying one of the MK area resorts, but do not know if I want to spend the money for just me. Although it would be a little bit cheaper way to experience those resorts. What are some thoughts?  *


----------



## MrLight

I was very happy with Pop Century, and it was the cheapest on-property hotel.  It was actually cheaper than All Star when I signed up for it.


----------



## ondori

I will be down October 26-30, with my best friend. Two single guys, having a blast, as usual.


----------



## bamacmac

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Now that I'm an annual pass holder, I'm seriously considering booking a solo trip. Maybe just for a few days. It sounds like a really great way to get some alone time and really enjoy the park-- especially because I'm "that person" that loves to arrive to things extremely early. It would be nice to wake up at 6:30 in my hotel room and not have to hear "insert person here" complaining for once!



I also just became an annual pass holder, and I am taking my first solo trip in July. My only other trips were with my now ex-boyfriend, and those trips were all amazing. But now it's time to make it my own thing! I enjoy traveling alone to other places and I think it will be neat to just explore WDW at my own pace and however I want to!


----------



## ash_xox

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Now that I'm an annual pass holder, I'm seriously considering booking a solo trip. Maybe just for a few days. It sounds like a really great way to get some alone time and really enjoy the park-- especially because I'm "that person" that loves to arrive to things extremely early. It would be nice to wake up at 6:30 in my hotel room and not have to hear "insert person here" complaining for once!




sorry to creep, just joined the boards and really surprised to see someone around my age (22) in south florida (east fort lauderdale). I've gone for one solo trip....it was after a bad break up and I needed to get away...the drive was NOTHING and I really enjoyed the experience. If you have an annual pass and a car, DO IT!


----------



## Lady Marie

ash_xox said:


> sorry to creep, just joined the boards and really surprised to see someone around my age (22) in south florida (east fort lauderdale). I've gone for one solo trip....it was after a bad break up and I needed to get away...the drive was NOTHING and I really enjoyed the experience. If you have an annual pass and a car, DO IT!



Me too! (25 in Boca/Delray area) and I agree--- sometimes DH and I get up early on a Saturday and make it for rope drop (yes we are crazy like that!) and it's not a bad drive at all.  AND it's so nice to escape normal life, if even for a quick getaway or a day or two.  I am tempted to go sometimes by myself when he is away or busy but haven't yet.  But I'm feeling inspired now! Haha!


----------



## TAPMD

Anybody going down to WDW in August?


----------



## your-obt-servt

Hi all. 

I've been lurking for some time, but finally decided to join so I can thank everyone 'cause I did it!
I booked my first solo trip!!
I'm still a little nervous, but am looking forward to it.

Reading this forum (and this thread especially) was just the encouragement I needed.
So, thank you.

your obt'
me

P.S. Looks like I'll miss you by just a few days, TAPMD.


----------



## bamacmac

your-obt-servt said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I've been lurking for some time, but finally decided to join so I can thank everyone 'cause I did it!
> I booked my first solo trip!!
> I'm still a little nervous, but am looking forward to it.
> 
> Reading this forum (and this thread especially) was just the encouragement I needed.
> So, thank you.
> 
> your obt,
> me
> 
> P.S. Looks like I'll miss you by just a few days, TAPMD.


Yay! Good for you! I'm a little nervous about my first solo coming up soon as well, but I'm super excited and can't wait to experience it in a different way.

These boards have been a great encouragement and it's been very surprising to me how many people go solo! Tons more than I would have thought!

Hope your trip is awesome!


----------



## your-obt-servt

bamacmac said:


> Yay! Good for you! I'm a little nervous about my first solo coming up soon as well, but I'm super excited and can't wait to experience it in a different way.
> 
> These boards have been a great encouragement and it's been very surprising to me how many people go solo! Tons more than I would have thought!
> 
> Hope your trip is awesome!




Thank you!
My sentiment exactly, on everything you said.
Great minds think alike, eh? 
I'd love to hear about your trip when you get back.

Have a great trip yourself!

your obt'
me


----------



## MrLight

Solo trips are the greatest!  Read "Unofficial Guide to Disney World" book to do it the smart way.


----------



## tydyend1

Hey everyone I have a trip planned August 15-21. I was suppose to have family going with me unfortunately they are not able to make it. This will be my second solo trip, I loved my first one, being able to do whatever you want, but I also like meeting up with other disney fans! If you are there during the same dates I'd love to meet up and have some Disney fun!  PM me or contact me through here and let me know!


----------



## tydyend1

TAPMD said:


> Anybody going down to WDW in August?


I will be there August 15-21.


----------



## TAPMD

your-obt-servt said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I've been lurking for some time, but finally decided to join so I can thank everyone 'cause I did it!
> I booked my first solo trip!!
> I'm still a little nervous, but am looking forward to it.
> 
> Reading this forum (and this thread especially) was just the encouragement I needed.
> So, thank you.
> 
> your obt'
> me
> 
> P.S. Looks like I'll miss you by just a few days, TAPMD.


Awww! Well, maybe the next time. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## your-obt-servt

TAPMD said:


> Awww! Well, maybe the next time. Enjoy your trip!



You, too! 


your obt'
me


----------



## DaisyDuck001

your-obt-servt said:


> your obt'
> me


 What is OBT?


----------



## your-obt-servt

DaisyDuck001 said:


> What is OBT?



A shorthand for "your obedient servant", as in valediction.
I've been signing my posts elsewhere with it so long, I didn't even think. 


your obt' 
me


----------



## DaisyDuck001

your-obt-servt said:


> A shorthand for "your obedient servant", as in valediction.
> I've been signing my posts elsewhere with it so long, I didn't even think.
> 
> 
> your obt'
> me


Oh, thanks, that's good to know.  Before I asked I looked "OBT" up online but the definition that came up was far less family-friendly.  It pertains to one of Orlando's not-so-great neighborhoods.


----------



## Bunny Moon

Just got back from a solo trip yesterday . I always thought I'd be lonely on solo theme park visits. I went to Japan alone in April and of course had to go to Tokyo DisneySea and Disneyland. It was there I realized it's actually pretty fun on your own. My first WDW solo trip was last Saturday and I made another solo drive up yesterday. It's so nice to not have to worry about what other people want to do or need or dislike. Sometimes it almost seems more fun on my own. I have an annual pass so it's also nice knowing I don't have to wait for a friend to want to make the trip either.


----------



## bamacmac

Bunny Moon said:


> Just got back from a solo trip yesterday . I always thought I'd be lonely on solely theme park visits. I went to Japan alone in April and of course had to go to Tokyo DisneySea and Disneyland. It was there I realized it's actually pretty fun on your own. My first WDW solo trip was last Saturday and I made another solo drive up yesterday. It's so nice to not have to worry about what other people want to do or need or dislike. Sometimes it almost seems more fun on my own. I have an annual pass so it's also nice knowing I don't have to wait for a friend to want to make the trip either.


Love seeing positive solo reports! Taking my first solo there in just a few weeks!


----------



## david dao

Looking for a few disney fanatics to join a solo traveler from houston this weekend!!


----------



## ZiggyGod

Bunny Moon said:


> Just got back from a solo trip yesterday . I always thought I'd be lonely on solo theme park visits. I went to Japan alone in April and of course had to go to Tokyo DisneySea and Disneyland. It was there I realized it's actually pretty fun on your own. My first WDW solo trip was last Saturday and I made another solo drive up yesterday. It's so nice to not have to worry about what other people want to do or need or dislike. Sometimes it almost seems more fun on my own. I have an annual pass so it's also nice knowing I don't have to wait for a friend to want to make the trip either.



Living so close I have so many solo trips. They are the best, but going with a small group is just as good too!


----------



## barbaraann

I am usually a solo traveler, but I am about to book a trip for myself, and a WDW first timer.  The dates are Jan 31, until Feb 6.  It will be a birthday trip for my friend.  We are two gals in our late 60's.  I am super excited, and so is my friend.


----------



## bamacmac

barbaraann said:


> I am usually a solo traveler, but I am about to book a trip for myself, and a WDW first timer.  The dates are Jan 31, until Feb 6.  It will be a birthday trip for my friend.  We are two gals in our late 60's.  I am super excited, and so is my friend.


Yay for you! Sounds SO great!


----------



## BudgieMama

It'll be lovely to be able to have an up-to-date trip list in here... does anyone know who the mod is for this board?


----------



## RedNoseMickey

TAPMD said:


> Anybody going down to WDW in August?


I'll be down from 24 August.


----------



## tydyend1

RedNoseMickey said:


> I'll be down from 24 August.


Going to be there August 15-21.


----------



## bamacmac

SO ready for this trip to get here. 11 more days!


----------



## Valerie77

I've never been to Disney alone but all the positive posts are making me think maybe I've been missing out..... I have a free one day ticket... maybe I'll treat myself this winter


----------



## GaminKWB

Making a last minute solo trip next week 17-20. Not doing the parks, just going to relax. I don't live in the area and work is sending me to Tampa. If anyone wants to get together for food/drinks, let me know.


----------



## clhcpaca

I will be at CSR from August 28th yo September 11th


----------



## JDNewYork

I am gonna be staying on and off resort between 9/3-9/9, I am a photographer so I am travelling solo to take pictures of the parks/resorts but I would love to meet some new people and enjoy some of the magic together when I am not behind the viewfinder! Please get in touch if you would like to hang out.


----------



## Communicore1991

For YEARS I've been going with my family to both WDW and DL, but from Sep 25-29, I'll be flying solo for the first time! Can't wait to do the things I've wanted to and they didn't, and even enjoy my first MNSSHP!


----------



## bamacmac

Just got home last night from my first solo trip! I can't even really describe how amazing it was. Had such a great time. Excited to start my first trip report soon and relive it all!


----------



## Stan Solo

Well I sure am glad I found this thread! 

I'm going on a solo trip in Febuary I was feeling a bit nervous about it but now I'm super excited! I don't know why I'm nervous I go to our local zoo on a regular basis on my own and actually prefer going on my own then going with someone. 

I do still feel subconscious about doing table service.


----------



## barbaraann

The only thing that is awkward solo, is character meals, and some character encounters.  I like having my picture taken with them, and therefore, you need to ask a nearby guest or cast member.  Otherwise flying solo is a lot of fun.


----------



## catmom46

Stan Solo said:


> Well I sure am glad I found this thread!
> 
> I'm going on a solo trip in Febuary I was feeling a bit nervous about it but now I'm super excited! I don't know why I'm nervous I go to our local zoo on a regular basis on my own and actually prefer going on my own then going with someone.
> 
> I do still feel *subconscious* about doing table service.



Not to be the grammar police, but I think you meant "self-conscious".


----------



## catmom46

barbaraann said:


> The only thing that is awkward solo, is character meals, and some character encounters.  I like having my picture taken with them, and therefore, you need to ask a nearby guest or cast member.  Otherwise flying solo is a lot of fun.



That shouldn't be a problem, though, since at character meals I noticed they had character "wranglers" who were close by a lot of the time. You could easily ask them to take photos.


----------



## catmom46

BudgieMama said:


> It'll be lovely to be able to have an up-to-date trip list in here... does anyone know who the mod is for this board?



It looks like the original poster hasn't been on since 2013, so someone else would need to take on this task.


----------



## JonUK

tydyend1 said:


> Hey everyone I have a trip planned August 15-21. I was suppose to have family going with me unfortunately they are not able to make it. This will be my second solo trip, I loved my first one, being able to do whatever you want, but I also like meeting up with other disney fans! If you are there during the same dates I'd love to meet up and have some Disney fun!  PM me or contact me through here and let me know!



I will be there August 13-18 and going solo. It would be cool to meet up and hang out! Never been to Disneyland California before


----------



## catmom46

JonUK said:


> I will be there August 13-18 and going solo. It would be cool to meet up and hang out! Never been to Disneyland California before



Actually, I think tydyend1 is going to be at WDW, not DL.


----------



## Goldensonny

Heading back this November for my third solo vacation from the 17th through the 20th, staying at POFQ.


----------



## JDNewYork

catmom46 said:


> Not to be the grammar police, but I think you meant "self-conscious".


Burn!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Going Sept 22-28 and cant wait
32M.  Any Princesses going same time?


----------



## Aussiedisneyfan84

Hi all I just stumbled across this board while researching my trip. I'm an Aussie girl heading overseas after a bad break up to find myself again, heading to DL with friends but seems its MY trip also planning to hit disneyworld as well. Is it safe for a girl on her own to stay in all star resorts they seem a bit further out. 
Also I will be there sept 29- oct 3. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## buttercup14

Aussiedisneyfan84 said:


> Hi all I just stumbled across this board while researching my trip. I'm an Aussie girl heading overseas after a bad break up to find myself again, heading to DL with friends but seems its MY trip also planning to hit disneyworld as well. Is it safe for a girl on her own to stay in all star resorts they seem a bit further out.
> Also I will be there sept 29- oct 3. Thanks for the tips!



I've stayed at the All stars solo before and felt safe, just so long as you follow all the common scenes saftey tips of solo travel! I have heard one or two people say that they didn't feel so safe at all star music, i think it's not as well lit at night. You can always request a room in whatever building is closer to the front of the resort, as these areas tend to have more people in them, saftey in numbers!


----------



## Aussiedisneyfan84

Hi buttercup 
Thanks for your reply I actually ended up booking Coronado springs, got an amazing price, looks amazing and fr trip advisor said might be nicer as has a bar and maybe more adults to meet. Not long to go now! Thanks for your help though


----------



## Kimberly Mitchell

I am going on August 28th-31st solo. I would love to meet up with other people. I went once before solo and I felt really lonely. When I saw families I longed to join them.  I've only ever been to disney by myself. No one I know shares my passion.


----------



## godders

Kimberly Mitchell said:


> I am going on August 28th-31st solo. I would love to meet up with other people. I went once before solo and I felt really lonely. When I saw families I longed to join them.  I've only ever been to disney by myself. No one I know shares my passion.


You are just a few days away from your trip  yay! When you feel like joining families just take a moment to scout around to the ones with the child (both little and adult) having a meltdown. Or do what I do and think if "well if so-and-so" was here I wouldn't be able to....." and then go and do it! No one I know gets it either but that is why we the The DIS! I'm sure you're going to have an amazing time!

I'm at WDW 12th-29th of September if anyone overlaps? I'm very jealous of all of those going to Dapper Day! That is at the top of my to-do list!


----------



## MrLight

Well it's not quite as exciting as WDW, but I'll be soloing at Universal from 9/26 to 10/2, can't wait to see Diagon Alley for the first time!


----------



## buttercup14

godders said:


> You are just a few days away from your trip  yay! When you feel like joining families just take a moment to scout around to the ones with the child (both little and adult) having a meltdown. Or do what I do and think if "well if so-and-so" was here I wouldn't be able to....." and then go and do it! No one I know gets it either but that is why we the The DIS! I'm sure you're going to have an amazing time!
> 
> I'm at WDW 12th-29th of September if anyone overlaps? I'm very jealous of all of those going to Dapper Day! That is at the top of my to-do list!



I'll be there solo 6th-18th, i agree, so jealous of those there on dapper day! I'm heading over to DLR after and miss out on dapper day by one day! (though i hear some people still dress up the day after, so may dress up anyway!)


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Going solo Sept 22-28
30 Days out!!!
32m


----------



## akidatheart

Going solo for my birthday
Sept 20-26


----------



## mrsflynnrider

Looking at doing my first solo trip this fall. Would love to go during the Halloween party. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Will be going solo Sept 22-28.  Going to MNSSHP on Sept 22 and 25.  So excited.  32m by the way


----------



## Anned279

Going out solo October 13 to 20th for halloween horror night and more advenures - would love to catch up with any other travellers! Give me a message or reply back if you're interested. Thanks and have fun out there in the world folks


----------



## GuilhermeAH

Going solo Sept 10-23!


----------



## mollz

solo oct 1st - 14th  if anyone is there then would be cool to meet up


----------



## Kimberly Mitchell

I am planning on going to the Christmas party, but would love to go to the halloween party as well.


----------



## Anned279

mollz said:


> solo oct 1st - 14th  if anyone is there then would be cool to meet up


 Could meet up 13th or 14th if you wanna go to one of the parks or maybe meet for lunch or dinner?


----------



## Kimberly Mitchell

I might be going in October. Haven't decided yet. If I do I will meet up with you!


----------



## AnnR

I have tentative plans to go Oct 8-14.  I am going solo.  I have reservations but I just am not positive it will work.  I am so hoping it does!


----------



## imsoscared

ugh totally forgot about it but figure i'll add in that i'll be visiting from the 26-oct 1. if anyone missed out on getting a signature dinner reservation during that period, it wouldnt be a issue to add another person. le cellier for early lunch this saturday(yea it sucks to hit epcot opening weekend for f&w but was only way to fit it in) and rest are around 5:30-6pm reservations at jiko, cali grill, citricos, artist point, flying fish. keep in mind how expensive the signature dinners will run you


----------



## Epcot82Guy

I'm actually doing Disneyland solo October 3-7.  Less than a week!  Can't wait!


----------



## Auntie L.

Thinking about going for a quick trip Dec. 1-3. Probably won't do MVMCP, but definitely want to see Osborne Lights and Disney Springs.


----------



## Love4Villains

hello! I wanted to see if you had recommendations for a tour. I will be in Orlando for work in January and thought i could take a day for Disney fun! I am considering Backstage Magic (7 hours 4 parks), Keys to the Kingdom (5 hours MK only) or Marceline to MK (3 hours MK only). I have never done a tour and have never done a solo trip in Disney. I'm a little shy, so 7 hours with strangers (or friends i haven't met yet) seems a bit overwhelming. However if the pace is quick and we are moving around, i might just be too "into it" to care. Has anyone done these tours alone or with others? Any tips or suggestions? Thanks for your thoughts!!


----------



## Goofy'sPal

Just got back today from a great solo trip if anyone has questions


----------



## Darren Foster

Going solo to WDW January 23 - 30, 2016. Anyone else???


----------



## AnnR

Right now I am on track to be there this week!  Oct 8-14.  There are still some possible roadblocks (derailments?) but hopefully..............


----------



## Rjables

Anyone cruising the Disney Fantasy December 5th?


----------



## megveg

*Ill be at WDW in the parks Nove 29th, 30th and Dec 1 solo! *


----------



## Bethar1978

I am planning on a winter travel solo to Disney. Advice?

I am looking at January 31st through the 6th my birthday is the 3rd.

I have ever done this by myself so suggestions would be great!


----------



## drayca

Bethar1978 said:


> I am planning on a winter travel solo to Disney. Advice?
> 
> I am looking at January 31st through the 6th my birthday is the 3rd.
> 
> I have ever done this by myself so suggestions would be great!



As a constant solo-goer, the best advice is don't over plan and try and just take the days as they come.

Treat yourself to a nice solo sit-down meal. Disney seems to be the one place on the planet where they aren't condescending to solo diners!

Be sure to get a birthday button on your birthday!


----------



## PirateSAM

Darren Foster said:


> Going solo to WDW January 23 - 30, 2016. Anyone else???


Solo trip to The World from 1/24 through 2/5.  Trying to plan my park days now...maybe get an ADR somewhere.  Too many decisions have to be made so early on! Going out of my mind! LOL


----------



## jasoncane

Bethar1978 said: ↑
I am planning on a winter travel solo to Disney. Advice?

I am looking at January 31st through the 6th my birthday is the 3rd.

I have ever done this by myself so suggestions would be great!



drayca said:


> As a constant solo-goer, the best advice is don't over plan and try and just take the days as they come.
> 
> Treat yourself to a nice solo sit-down meal. Disney seems to be the one place on the planet where they aren't condescending to solo diners!
> 
> Be sure to get a birthday button on your birthday!



I completely agree with Drayca. Allow for spontaneity.


----------



## DisErikColorado

will be in WDW Dec 16-19. Mickeys Very Merry Party on Dec 17


----------



## Kimberly Mitchell

I purchased a solo ticket for the Christmas party on November 15th but now I'm going on another day. Would it be possible to switch dates?


----------



## MrLight

I'm tentatively planning on going solo in late Feb or early March.  Just found out the new HD Soarin' won't be open until the summer...


----------



## pipervali

Going this week!  Now I'm wondering if I should have booked MNSSHP.  Never done it, didn't actually see the appeal much, even though I enjoy Halloween.  Hmm.


----------



## drayca

pipervali said:


> Going this week!  Now I'm wondering if I should have booked MNSSHP.  Never done it, didn't actually see the appeal much, even though I enjoy Halloween.  Hmm.



I'm in the same position. I didn't only because I don't have a costume ready, and might feel out of place not being dressed up for the occasion.


----------



## catmom46

Darren Foster said:


> Going solo to WDW January 23 - 30, 2016. Anyone else???





PirateSAM said:


> Solo trip to The World from 1/24 through 2/5.  Trying to plan my park days now...maybe get an ADR somewhere.  Too many decisions have to be made so early on! Going out of my mind! LOL



I am seriously contemplating going solo January 24-31 for my birthday. Just need to pull the trigger.


----------



## Ormonster

Just paid off my solo trip for 3 maybe 4 over Thanksgiving week. I'm checking out thanksgiving day and heading to relatives for the big turkey dinner. Staying at Port Orleans Riverside which is a new one for me, and while I have the quick service ding plan I may splurge on a sit down dinner.. Just not sure where yet. I will also be going to MVMCP on the 20th which will be a first time doing that as well.


----------



## Btc0078

Anyone going to be around April 7-10th 2016, going solo for a conference, staying at yacht club


----------



## buffalo pollack

I'm heading down to WDW solo tomorrow and will be there until November 7 if anyone is around and would like to meet up.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Btc0078 said:


> Anyone going to be around April 7-10th 2016, going solo for a conference, staying at yacht club



Yes, I'll be arriving evening of April 8, 2016 and there throughout that time.  If you may like to meet up sometime, please feel free to send me a message.


----------



## Claireyb

Hi all! I have taken the plunge and booked a weeks solo trip beginning of May 2016!!! I had my first trip with my 9 yr old son August/September this year and the plan was to take him in 2017 (UK prices are ridiculous in the holidays) I cannot wait that long but cannot afford to take him again this year so have been a bit mean and booked myself a week to get my fix.
I'm a 31 yr old female from the UK, I don't mind my own company but would be nice to meet up with people so not every experience is a solo one. It will be my first time travelling by myself and am a little nervous about it.


----------



## annmorr

I spent a few days solo in Disneyworld in December of 2014 and enjoyed it so much that I'm doing it again this year!   I am a senior female, traveling  to DW the first week of December..... I'd love to meet up with any others also traveling solo that week....maybe for a coffee or a holiday drink..... 

I thoroughly enjoyed MVMCP and the Osborne lights last year; can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Mousefan38

I'll be there during the first week of December on my third solo trip.  I'd be interested in meeting up with another solo traveler for coffee or a drink.


----------



## annmorr

Mousefan38 said:


> I'll be there during the first week of December on my third solo trip.  I'd be interested in meeting up with another solo traveler for coffee or a drink.



I'm hoping to spend a least a few hours visiting the monorail and epcot area resorts to see their decorations - if you (and anyone else) wants to meet for a morning coffee or afternoon drink there, let me know.......


----------



## MrLight

I'll be going solo Jan 23 to Jan 30.  Had to take advantage of that discount offer!  Hotel plus parks plus flight is only going to cost me $1,330!!!

Apparently the average weather then is high 72 and low 48, so I'm going to have the tough decision of wearing pants or shorts or long sleeves...


----------



## kwhitw5500

I'm heading down this Saturday and again next Friday if any one would like to meet up.


----------



## Mousefan38

annmorr said:


> I'm hoping to spend a least a few hours visiting the monorail and epcot area resorts to see their decorations - if you (and anyone else) wants to meet for a morning coffee or afternoon drink there, let me know.......



I'd love to!  I'm arriving at WDW on 11/30 and am heading to MK that afternoon. 12/1 is my Epcot day (looking forward to seeing NPH at the Candlelight Processional!) and 12/2 I'm back to MK.  I could meet you at one of the neighboring resorts.  I'm new on this site so I can't send PMs.


----------



## megveg

*I leave for my first solo trip in 16 days! I just extended my trip by a day so I can catch all the new star wars stuff at DHS  *


----------



## annmorr

Mousefan38 said:


> I'd love to!  I'm arriving at WDW on 11/30 and am heading to MK that afternoon. 12/1 is my Epcot day (looking forward to seeing NPH at the Candlelight Processional!) and 12/2 I'm back to MK.  I could meet you at one of the neighboring resorts.  I'm new on this site so I can't send PMs.



I'll be at MK on the 2nd also,  so meeting at one of the resorts there will work for me as well.  We can arrange details once you're able to send PM's.

Anyone else want to join n the fun?


----------



## megveg

annmorr said:


> I'll be at MK on the 2nd also,  so meeting at one of the resorts there will work for me as well.  We can arrange details once you're able to send PM's.
> 
> Anyone else want to join n the fun?



I'll be in MK all day on the 30th, then heading to trader sams/pinapple lanai around 4pm if we all wanna meet up at the Poly!!!


----------



## MrLight

It's official!  I'm going solo Jan 23 to 30!  My second solo trip after May 2015.  Pop Century!


----------



## Pixie Heart

Hey guys!
I can't' believe I have missed this topic for so long! I'll be at WDW for the Marathon Weekend from January 5th until January 20th for my first solo trip ever. And I am super excited! 

Anyone interested in sharing a bag of popcorn watching Wishes or screaming like crazy along the Tower of Terror amazing fall?


----------



## megveg

Officially at the SINGLE DIGIT DANCE mark! 9 days till solo in the magic!


----------



## mblc14

Traveling to Orlando for a conference. I will be at MVMCP on the 11th and probably resort hopping, hanging out, possibly Ft. Wilderness Segway tour on the 12th. Anyone else around then??


----------



## disBOBney

Coming home Nov 30 thru Dec 10. I have dinner plans on the 30th at Rose & Crown and seeing the candlelight processional at 8:15. I am attending MVMCP on the 8th. The remainder of the trip is unplanned. If anyone wants to get together let me know.


----------



## annmorr

disBOBney said:


> Coming home Nov 30 thru Dec 10. I have dinner plans on the 30th at Rose & Crown and seeing the candlelight processional at 8:15. I am attending MVMCP on the 8th. The remainder of the trip is unplanned. If anyone wants to get together let me know.


----------



## annmorr

How does coffee at Gasparilla cafe on the 2nd at 9 am sound?


----------



## megveg

disBOBney said:


> Coming home Nov 30 thru Dec 10. I have dinner plans on the 30th at Rose & Crown and seeing the candlelight processional at 8:15. I am attending MVMCP on the 8th. The remainder of the trip is unplanned. If anyone wants to get together let me know.



I'll be at DHS on Dec 1 in the AM then epcot late night for EMH! Lets high five!


----------



## Mousefan38

megveg said:


> I'll be at DHS on Dec 1 in the AM then epcot late night for EMH! Lets high five!



I'll be in Epcot on 12/1 for EMH.  I'll be at the 8:15 CP then was planning to watch Illuminations right after.


----------



## megveg

Mousefan38 said:


> I'll be in Epcot on 12/1 for EMH.  I'll be at the 8:15 CP then was planning to watch Illuminations right after.


I've actually never seen Illuminations live so this would be my first time! Lets watch together!


----------



## disBOBney

annmorr said:


> How does coffee at Gasparilla cafe on the 2nd at 9 am sound?


Thanks for the invite, however on that day I will be staying over at the Beach Club and I am not particularly a morning person, so it is unlikely I could make it over to GF by that time. I have never been to the Grand, but I will be moving over to the Poly on the 4th, so if you will still be around after that date, I understand that it would be a short walk to come over.


----------



## disBOBney

megveg said:


> I'll be at DHS on Dec 1 in the AM then epcot late night for EMH! Lets high five!





Mousefan38 said:


> I'll be in Epcot on 12/1 for EMH.  I'll be at the 8:15 CP then was planning to watch Illuminations right after.





megveg said:


> I've actually never seen Illuminations live so this would be my first time! Lets watch together!



I was thinking about being in the park in the afternoon to go to the Merry Mixer, so getting together for Illuminations sounds great. Mousefan38 there are some nice viewing angles from the theater side of the lake, however the best viewing angle is on the opposite side directly in front of the opening between Future World and the World Showcase.


----------



## megveg

disBOBney said:


> I was thinking about being in the park in the afternoon to go to the Merry Mixer, so getting together for Illuminations sounds great. Mousefan38 there are some nice viewing angles from the theater side of the lake, however the best viewing angle is on the opposite side directly in front of the opening between Future World and the World Showcase.



What's this Merry Mixer? Lol


----------



## disBOBney

megveg said:


> What's this Merry Mixer? Lol


It is a DVC social gathering. I haven't been to one before, so I thought it might be nice to check it out.


----------



## megveg

disBOBney said:


> I was thinking about being in the park in the afternoon to go to the Merry Mixer, so getting together for Illuminations sounds great. Mousefan38 there are some nice viewing angles from the theater side of the lake, however the best viewing angle is on the opposite side directly in front of the opening between Future World and the World Showcase.



I can meet you all between the gift shops around 8?


----------



## disBOBney

megveg said:


> I can meet you all between the gift shops around 8?


That is fine by me. I'm not sure what time Illuminations will be that night, but Mousefan38 said she will be attending the CP at 8:15.


----------



## Mousefan38

disBOBney said:


> That is fine by me. I'm not sure what time Illuminations will be that night, but Mousefan38 said she will be attending the CP at 8:15.



I think Illuminations is at 9:30 that night.


----------



## annmorr

disBOBney said:


> I was thinking about being in the park in the afternoon to go to the Merry Mixer, so getting together for Illuminations sounds great. Mousefan38 there are some nice viewing angles from the theater side of the lake, however the best viewing angle is on the opposite side directly in front of the opening between Future World and the World Showcase.



I'm sorry that I can't join you all at EPCOT on 12/1 - I'll be arriving that afternoon and I'm just planning a quick visit to HS that evening.


----------



## annmorr

disBOBney said:


> Thanks for the invite, however on that day I will be staying over at the Beach Club and I am not particularly a morning person, so it is unlikely I could make it over to GF by that time. I have never been to the Grand, but I will be moving over to the Poly on the 4th, so if you will still be around after that date, I understand that it would be a short walk to come over.



I'll be there  from tomorrow (the 1st) thru next Monday (the 7th) - no firm plans except for the MVMCP on the 3rd.  I'm free to meet up any other time - let me know what works for you!


----------



## Ericaxo0528

I will be in Disney from Dec 13-16 if anyone is interested in a meetup!


----------



## megveg

Tonight: 8pm between the gift shopsss!


----------



## SYLVESTER7577

Last week my wife asked me if I would ever go to Disney solo. We visit two to three times a year since my first visit 10 years ago. I loved, but only seen the Osborne lights once as we come down for Halloween but leave before the Christmas switch. So ending this year I really wanted to see them one more time. My wife's schedule doesn't permit time off after Thanksgiving though. Ten Minutes after she asked me that she handed me a resort booking and flight confirmation for December 13th. Wonderful gift and gesture on her part! So I will be doing some soaring and lights for sure. Soaring will be down also after Christmas for the spring and summer for sure so it is a double blessing! What a surprise!


----------



## sharonmickey

Ericaxo0528 said:


> I will be in Disney from Dec 13-16 if anyone is interested in a meetup!


 Will be there with DD from Dec 10 - 14.


----------



## Dave McCullough

I am at Disney today (Dec. 10) through Saturday (Dec.12) but can drive in for extra fun until the 16th. BTW - if anyone wishes they may join me for drinking around the world tonight to celebrate my birthday (Dec. 10). I am planning on starting between 4-5pm - will have DISboards app on my phone so you may message me, or look for the 46 year old guy with the red dress shirt, black shorts, glasses and long hair. Also probably doing either Raglan Road or Jellyrolls tomorrow night (Dec. 11) if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## drayca

starting that late to drink around the world is pro level. I salute you!


----------



## MchL

Solo over Christmas, if anyone might be there at that time. I'm a Haunted Mansion lover and a foodie, although gluten-free.


----------



## megveg

ill be solo again nov 8- nov 15th


----------



## BobWerner

I always go solo. No one to say "I don't want to ride X or eat at Y or see Z." I get to do exactly what I want when I want where I want. So, if you want to find me, look around, I'm not hard to miss. I'm also celebrating my 30th visit to Walt Disney World.


----------



## AKL Ranger

Hi all, finalizing plans to attend 10th anniversary of the DIS Podcast celebration July 22-25, 2016. Unfortunately  I will be traveling solo.  
I and trying to decide between the Contemporary Resort and the Beach Club. I tend to like hanging out at EPCOT (Animal Kingdom is tied with EPCOT as my favorite parks) And I tend to stay at EPCOT/ Boardwalk area for access to amazing places to eat/drink. How many solo adult DIS'ers are staying at Boardwalk / Beach Club area? Anyone staying at The Contemporary?


----------



## Mr Tom Morrow

Hello peoples!

Next Friday, o6/24, I'll be at Magic Kingdom. Leave a reply if you would like to meet up or tag along. Here's to a great summer!


----------



## AKL Ranger

Mr Tom Morrow said:


> Hello peoples!
> 
> Next Friday, o6/24, I'll be at Magic Kingdom. Leave a reply if you would like to meet up or tag along. Here's to a great summer!


Hi there,  are you attending the DIS podcast anniversary events July 22-26, 2016?
I just booked into the Beach Club Friday - Monday.


----------



## Jriv421

That's so funny these are my exact dates for my solo trip. I'm doing wilderness lodge for the first time because they gave me an amazing offer on the trip. I got the 25% awaken summer plus since I'm traveling for a work conference (hosted at the contemporary) they gave me a free dining plan. Can't beat it. I would choose the contemporary or the boardwalk as they are both my favorites. Contemporary for the monorail and the boardwalk so you can walk to some of the nightlife 





QUOTE="AKL Ranger, post: 55949362, member: 260046"]Hi all, finalizing plans to attend 10th anniversary of the DIS Podcast celebration July 22-25, 2016. Unfortunately  I will be traveling solo.  
I and trying to decide between the Contemporary Resort and the Beach Club. I tend to like hanging out at EPCOT (Animal Kingdom is tied with EPCOT as my favorite parks) And I tend to stay at EPCOT/ Boardwalk area for access to amazing places to eat/drink. How many solo adult DIS'ers are staying at Boardwalk / Beach Club area? Anyone staying at The Contemporary?[/QUOTE]


----------



## StageTek

Doing my second solo Aug 29-Sept 2. Short trip because of work (gotta new show starting rehearsals Sept 4).
My last one was 2007. Staying at Caribbean Beach and renting a car this time. Frontier Airlines (God help me).
My only issue is dining alone. I miss having someone to talk with while having a table service meal and I am
overwhelmed at places like Liberty Tavern and Hoop-De-Doo. But I do enjoy just taking my time, sitting and
people watching and single rider lines.


----------



## BrianL

I'll be solo at Disneyland August 21 to 23. I am always happy to hang out with anyone in the parks or have lunch or whatever, or if any locals want to play tour guide, just let me know. My priorities are seeing PTN and DLF before they are gone. Let me know if anyone cares to meet up.

Brian


----------



## Think tink 14

StageTek said:


> Doing my second solo Aug 29-Sept 2. Short trip because of work (gotta new show starting rehearsals Sept 4).
> My last one was 2007. Staying at Caribbean Beach and renting a car this time. Frontier Airlines (God help me).
> My only issue is dining alone. I miss having someone to talk with while having a table service meal and I am
> overwhelmed at places like Liberty Tavern and Hoop-De-Doo. But I do enjoy just taking my time, sitting and
> people watching and single rider lines.


Hello, I am new to this site. Been thinking about a solo trip - I LOVE Disneyworld and have been there quite a few times.  I just have no one to go with. The solo thing kind of scares me though.  I don't want to feel completely alone on vacation and really don't like the idea of table service meals alone. Are you still going on these dates?  Have you found anyone to join you yet?  I'm 50 yr old female from NJ. My plan would be doing one Disneyworld park per day.  Be lovely to hear from you


----------



## Jriv421

Think tink 14 said:


> Hello, I am new to this site. Been thinking about a solo trip - I LOVE Disneyworld and have been there quite a few times.  I just have no one to go with. The solo thing kind of scares me though.  I don't want to feel completely alone on vacation and really don't like the idea of table service meals alone. Are you still going on these dates?  Have you found anyone to join you yet?  I'm 50 yr old female from NJ. My plan would be doing one Disneyworld park per day.  Be lovely to hear from you


You know what... I thought the same thing about table service dining. I just finished up my second solo trip 2 weeks ago and I started to venture to some table service restaurants. Ohana was one of them. Not awkward at all. Then I did California grill at the bar twice that wasn't a big deal at all. Great meals and bartenders always make conversation. Dining solo is only as awkward as you make it. I'm from Philadelphia so NJ is not a stretch at all. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Think tink 14 said:


> Hello, I am new to this site. Been thinking about a solo trip - I LOVE Disneyworld and have been there quite a few times.  I just have no one to go with. The solo thing kind of scares me though.  I don't want to feel completely alone on vacation and really don't like the idea of table service meals alone. Are you still going on these dates?  Have you found anyone to join you yet?  I'm 50 yr old female from NJ. My plan would be doing one Disneyworld park per day.  Be lovely to hear from you


Hi Think Tink 14, if you haven't found someone to hang out with yet, you'd be welcome to join me at my WDW meals from Oct. 28 dinner through Oct. 31 brunch.  If you'd like to be added to my dining reservations for those, would you please let me know.  Or, feel free to send me a message for more info.


----------



## sleeper

I had the option of going in August or having to wait a few more months.  Just finalized plans for Aug. 21-25, staying at my favorite resort, POR.


----------



## jascm

sleeper said:


> I had the option of going in August or having to wait a few more months.  Just finalized plans for Aug. 21-25, staying at my favorite resort, POR.


Awesome! I just did the same thing, going August 23-26


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Hey everyone!! I was just at the World last month for a few days with friends, and am going to take my last "fun trip" solo before its time to start Adulting again with my child's school and work responsibilities.  If anyone wants to share a meal, a ride, or a drink between Aug 29 - September 2nd, just hit a sistah up!   I am a frequent solo traveler to the World, but always enjoy meeting new faces!!


----------



## jones1jc

I decided to do a little last minute trip over Labor Day weekend...my best friend moved to Orlando to work for Disney full time in February and I miss him a ton and he has a new boyfriend for me to meet, so off to Orlando I go...even though I'll be there again in November for a girls trip. I'm not sure how much time I'll actually be in the park, but I do know that I'm going to the first Halloween party on the 2nd, and my BFF may not be able to go with me, so anybody else going to be hitting the Magic Kingdom for some Halloween goodness?


----------



## alpina0560

I took my first solo trip last November (just to see the spectacle of lights - RIP) and me and the soon to be DH are heading back to WDW in two weeks, and I just booked a 3 night trip for myself in October to enjoy food & wine and maybe a solo halloween party! I can't wait! Also looking into going for a few nights in November to catch a Christmas party! As much as I love going with my DH, I love not having anyone to care about besides myself (I LOVE meeting characters and he's kind of weirded out by them, also, riding BTMRR 15 times straight is my idea of a perfect afternoon). Oh, and I also bought myself an annual pass for my birthday, so I'm making sure I use it well


----------



## coastalhh

I got called away for business in Orlando tomorrow(23rd) and some of Wednesday.  I have never done disney solo but thats what the AP is for right?   Probably just check out Disney Springs and or Epcot.  Maybe AK at night.


----------



## KeroKero

Had vacation that days that I had to use before the end of the year, and couldn't get anyone to join me - so I'll be taking my first solo trip Oct 19-28.  Looking forward to doing whatever I want, at my own pace.


----------



## MinnieMouse84

Does Disneyland count? My parents and I are going there in April for the first time since I was four (I've never been to WDW). I'm in my 30s, my mom's in her 60s, my dad's in his 70s, and we're all looking forward to being kids again at Disneyland!


----------



## TinyTGO

*What are the moderator's thoughts on maybe starting this on a fresh thread? The first posts on here are from like 2001.*


----------



## cnico2012

First solo trip Jan 3 - Jan 6... Crazy!


----------



## Ericaxo0528

I'll be there October 4-6 & doing MNSSHP on the 6th. Always down to meet up!


----------



## yaksack

Anyone Going in May 2017?


----------



## OmegaxWk

Anyone going between November 17th - 23rd? Let's meet! :] 26 year old male here


----------



## stellamara

Anyone going to Disney World in April? Around the 12th-16th?


----------



## Tini

Super last-minute, but I'll be at DisneyLAND tomorrow and maybe the day after that, if anyone's interested in meeting up


----------



## StageTek

Just visited end of Sept. (3 days- Caribbean Beach) and found out I'll be out of work for the month of Feb. Looking at various crowd calendars it seems the week of Feb 6 is one of the slowest. Just booked French Quarter for a week!  This will be my shortest span between visits.


----------



## Kimberly Mitchell

Anyone going November 6-8?


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

Kimberly Mitchell said:


> Anyone going November 6-8?



Hi, I'll be 6th visiting Studios


----------



## OmegaxWk

Greetings! I'll be traveling to Orlando Next week from November 17th - 23rd. If anyone is traveling during that time and would like to hang out, let me know! :]


----------



## SCArlettnicole87

Currently on a trip bringing my father along and we would love to meet any other solo adults!


----------



## Iluvdisney72

OmegaxWk said:


> Anyone going between November 17th - 23rd? Let's meet! :] 26 year old male here


Too bad


----------



## Iluvdisney72

Anyone wanna meet up in january to include drinking around the world


----------



## jeffa213

Ill be heading up there from jan 6-15


----------



## StlJoe

Going for my first solo trip (despite the crowds) Jan 2-4. Anyone else going to be there??


----------



## Jriv421

StlJoe said:


> Going for my first solo trip (despite the crowds) Jan 2-4. Anyone else going to be there??


I'll be there 12/31-1/4


----------



## Alania

Planning to go January 21-22.  One day at Animal Kingdom and one day at Epcot. Solo 35 year old female.  I have done Disney before solo, but in conjunction with a work conference.  If you are there and want to meet up let me know.


----------



## Nhebron

Just booked my first solo trip for wine and dine!


----------



## GeorgiaMu

I'll be there Feb 23-26 including the Princess 5K! Any other running princesses out there?


----------



## Edcot

Alania said:


> Planning to go January 21-22.  One day at Animal Kingdom and one day at Epcot. Solo 35 year old female.  I have done Disney before solo, but in conjunction with a work conference.  If you are there and want to meet up let me know.





Iluvdisney72 said:


> Anyone wanna meet up in january to include drinking around the world


Ill be there for my first trip ever 1/18/17-1/26/17!


----------



## Edcot

Alania said:


> Planning to go January 21-22.  One day at Animal Kingdom and one day at Epcot. Solo 35 year old female.  I have done Disney before solo, but in conjunction with a work conference.  If you are there and want to meet up let me know.


Hey there, coming down for my first trip ever all the way from good ole California!  1/18/17-1/26/17!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

During my solo trip *March 1-11, 2017*, would anyone like to meet for a meal, or a music show?

On past trips, I've enjoyed meeting many new friends from here on the DIS. I've already got some meetups planned for this trip, and looking for a few more.

Planned meals where we could meet:

March 1: late dinner at Boatwright's
March 2: late breakfast at Tusker House
March 3: late breakfast at Cape May Café; dinner at Boma
March 5: dinner at The Wave
March 6: dinner at Skipper Canteen (reservation for four people; two spots are still available)
March 7: dinner at Captain's Grille
March 8: lunch at Whispering Canyon
March 9: late breakfast at Ravello
March 11: lunch at Kona Café

Music shows I plan to attend:

March 1: Yehaa Bob show (may also attend this again on March 2 or March 4)
March 9: Campfire singalong at Fort Wilderness
March 10: Jellyrolls dueling piano bar

Feel free to send me a message for more info. I probably won't be able to check these messages during the trip, but I'd be happy to plan ahead, if anyone may like to meet up.


----------



## Jim5150

Going to be on my first solo trip 1/22-1/28.  Anyone else?


----------



## ProfWhoLikesDisney

Iluvdisney72 said:


> Anyone wanna meet up in january to include drinking around the world


January 30, one day only....


----------



## ProfWhoLikesDisney

Hello all... visiting Orlando for business and have one free day, 1/30.  Considering a solo trip.  Anyone else?


----------



## Skysdad

Will be at POP 1/25-1/28 before I meet a friend at BC 1/28-2/3


----------



## Dug720

8/18-26!!! Embracing my inner child and staying in a Little Mermaid room! Whee!!!


----------



## TinyTGO

Heading out there 2/6-2/8 solo... if anyone's around, I'll be cocktail bouncing


----------



## Joe712

Headed back solo May 13-18! Staying at Saratoga.


----------



## Andy Stratton

I'll be at WDW for my first *real* solo trip 6/4-10. First one was spur of the moment and doesn't count.


----------



## jabrabu

I have a work trip to FL in early April.  Planning to fly down early on 4 April and spend the day at the Epcot Flower and Garden Festival.  I'm also considering going to DHS at the end of the day for the Star Wars Galactic Spectacular, but that will depend on whether I've done everything (and eaten everything) I want in Epcot.


----------



## RyanFH

Currently planning our second annual Moms Only trip to Disneyworld November 11-19.    Last year we chose Oct 2-9 and were cursed with a kidney stone attack right before Hurricane Matthew hit.   What a crazy vacation!   The plus side was the amazing hospital (with valet service) in Kissimmee that offered wonderful care.    Halloween wasn't as awesome as we expected so hopefully this trip we will see a bit of Christmas.   We typically stay at Port Orleans Riverside but we are thinking up stepping up to Saratoga Spring DVC or Animal Kingdom DVC


----------



## adamreisinger

Just booked my next two solo trips: May 18-20 for Pandora previews (DVC Member and hopefully D23 too), then Dec. 29-Jan. 2 for New Year's Eve.


----------



## KStash

Counting down the days till my first solo trip.

Originally was booked for the Poly on 9/18 for 5 days, but decided to save some money and switched over to POFQ.  Excited to go solo, as I missed a lot on a recent family trip.


----------



## Coconuts

Going on our first adults only trip since the kids came along, to celebrate our 20th wedding anniversary, this September!  We are going to truly enjoy F&W and are doing the DxDDP!


----------



## Bellechin06

10 more days till our couple trip to WDW!! Woohoo!!!!


----------



## behindthegossip

Solo-ish trip from May 19-21 with a very flexible itinerary aside from my AP Pandora Preview on May 19 from 3-5pm. Would love to meet some new friends, so please let me know if you'd like to hang out!


----------



## Feistykitty

behindthegossip said:


> Solo-ish trip from May 19-21 with a very flexible itinerary aside from my AP Pandora Preview on May 19 from 3-5pm. Would love to meet some new friends, so please let me know if you'd like to hang out!




Hello!
I'm in WDW from 12th till 26th may! I would love to meet new friends! It is my first ever trip!
Much love!


----------



## chudlyfudly

Hi all!
I'm new to these boards but a longtime Disneyworld fan. I've just returned from a family trip to Disneyland Paris and have now booked my first solo trip to Disneyworld for March next year. Mildly nervous about it as it's always been a family thing, but I think it's going to be an awesome experience.


----------



## Balaji

Feistykitty said:


> Hello!
> I'm in WDW from 12th till 26th may! I would love to meet new friends! It is my first ever trip!
> Much love!



My first time to wdw too, planned to visit on 12th and 13th.


----------



## chudlyfudly

I imagine someone, somewhere on these boards has posted about this (and he may well even be on these boards somewhere too) but there's a guy on Youtube called Michael Kay who vlogged his solo trip from March, and I've got to say as a solo traveller it totally put me at ease if I was in anyway nervous about going alone - he seems to have such an awesome time. If you're looking for a Disney pick me up I'd definitely recommend checking out his videos!


----------



## RealBlast3

I'll be in Disney from May 16 to May 25! My 6th solo trip but it never gets old. First time in May. Can't wait!


----------



## WDW_bn_dt_gb

solo trip POFQ- 06/10-06/16. First solo trip after 30+ trips with others.....Don't know what to expect...lol


----------



## tigerjenny

I'm planning on a solo trip to WDW and US, dates not fixed yet but probably 6/25, 6/27-30! I am staying offsite at Hilton BC.


----------



## Juan J. Cordero

I am considering a solo trip to WDW towards end of Sept.


----------



## OmegaxWk

Solo traveler here. Might be visiting Disneyworld/orlando sometime in july or august. Message me if anyone is going around this time!


----------



## BethRosee15

I know I'm a bit early but I've booked my first solo trip to WDW October 19th 2018-October 26th 2018


----------



## chudlyfudly

BethRosee15 said:


> I know I'm a bit early but I've booked my first solo trip to WDW October 19th 2018-October 26th 2018



Let the planning begin!


----------



## BethRosee15

chudlyfudly said:


> Let the planning begin!



I'm so excited & nervous!


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

Going SOLO from 16th to 21th June!!


----------



## Wideout

Solo trip July 21st to the 25th!


----------



## filmmkr

Hi everyone! I'll be down June 15-20 and August 7-11!


----------



## SithLordSeuss

I'll be going to every major event I can till next June 2018. I'm only 3 hrs away from WDW and the platinum annual pass let's me go anywhere except for the water parks. I enjoy meeting new ppl, so I'm down for anything.

My next solo trip is for July 4th for the 'Disney’s Celebrate America! A Fourth of July Concert in the Sky' event.


----------



## gacallaghan

First solo trip staying at all start sports for 7 nights from 26th November


----------



## HeatherI

Planning to go the week before Christmas 2017.  Let's meet up.  I love being in WDW solo but it would be so great to have someone to chat or have a drink and chill out.

Previous trips:
May/June 2017 - Swan/Contemporary
March 2000 - offsite
August 1989 - (Dis. Springs) Doubletree?
August 1987 - (Dis Springs) Hilton


----------



## Rosenj87

Making my first solo trip July 12th. Gonna be in Orlando for training for work so I figure I catch a few rides while I'm in Orlando!


----------



## GeorgiaMu

Solo October 18-22 for the Food and Wine Festival! Cannot wait!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

GeorgiaMu said:


> Solo October 18-22 for the Food and Wine Festival! Cannot wait!


I'll be there the week before for Food & Wine too.  So excited!


----------



## StageTek

10 years ago (Sept 2007) I did my first solo trip. 10 wonderful days!  Getting ready for Sept 18-22 2017. Much shorter but I was just there in Feb...


----------



## IvyWinter

I'll be down tomorrow to Thursday, 24th to 27th. If anyone wants to meet up, send me a message!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

HeatherI said:


> Planning to go the week before Christmas 2017.  Let's meet up.  I love being in WDW solo but it would be so great to have someone to chat or have a drink and chill out.
> 
> Previous trips:
> May/June 2017 - Swan/Contemporary
> March 2000 - offsite
> August 1989 - (Dis. Springs) Doubletree?
> August 1987 - (Dis Springs) Hilton


What are the dates of your trip?  I'll be there Dec 8-12.


----------



## HeatherI

MusicalAstronaut said:


> What are the dates of your trip?  I'll be there Dec 8-12.



I was planning on going the week immediately before Christmas.  However, I changed my mind and now I plan on going December 3 - 10.  So we overlap by 2 days.  I would be happy to meet up.  I haven't purchased anything yet so my plans are not definite.


----------



## HeatherI

MusicalAstronaut said:


> What are the dates of your trip?  I'll be there Dec 8-12.


 
Musical Astronaut, Do you like character meals?  I would really appreciate someone to have a character meal with.  It's less uncomfortable then sitting alone and we can take photos for each other.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

HeatherI said:


> Musical Astronaut, Do you like character meals?  I would really appreciate someone to have a character meal with.  It's less uncomfortable then sitting alone and we can take photos for each other.


I'm not big on them to be honest (ducks as people throw things at me).  I have seen people talk about them on here though so I'm definitely the odd person out.  I think there's another thread of people looking for folks to share meals on this board, you should post there!  I'm pretty sure it's pinned so it's easy to find.
ETA I'm dumb, we were even talking over there lol.  If you want to sprint around and ride things let me know haha!


----------



## HooplaFan

With the impending closure of Ellen's Energy Adventure and the Great Movie Ride, I want to ride them one last time.  Is anybody interested in joining me?


----------



## brianz09

Solo trip Oct 26-29. Interested in meeting up for a park day with other solos if anyone will be around.


----------



## TheGoofFather

I'll be at WDW 9/22 through 9/30. The first two nights at Pop and the remaining nights at All Star Movies. During the weekdays I will be attending a conference as well, but WDW will be always in my mind.

I am really excited!!!


----------



## cisnerom

Hello I'll be there for my first time! August 11-13. I am a Disneyland AP, thinking of skipping Disneyworld and doing two days of epcot/animal kingdom.


----------



## OmegaxWk

cisnerom said:


> Hello I'll be there for my first time! August 11-13. I am a Disneyland AP, thinking of skipping Disneyworld and doing two days of epcot/animal kingdom.



I'll be there the 11th to the 18 if you want to visit some parks together.  I definitely want to visit the Ellen ride in Epcot before it closes for good


----------



## Brian_WDW74

My next solo trip will be Aug. 28- Sept. 4. I'm planning to attend MNSSHP either Aug. 29 or Sept. 1.


----------



## JimTheDogTrainer

I'll be doing my first ever trip Aug 17 - 23. It's a much needed vacation, and I'm looking forward to exploring. I'm up to meet anyone while I'm there.


----------



## AJFireman

I am an AP Holder for Disneyland and I did my first trip to WDW in April.  It was for the RunDisney Dark Side Half Marathon Weekend.  I upgraded to the Premier pass making great use of it and making another solo trip.  August 22-28, 2017. See some of you around the parks.


----------



## budcollector

i'm going solo, Dec 23-28 , anyone else going solo then and wanna hang out , do a ride or grab something to eat or drink.


----------



## Emily Mort

I am going Sept. 1st for Food and Wine if anyone wants to meet up!


----------



## Northrup113

I will be there Sept. 21-27 at POFQ if anyone wants to meet up!


----------



## colinsdad

Going solo October 6-9. Doing MNSSHP on the 6th, AK on the 7th and Epcot Food & Wine on the 8th. If there are any meets, or if someone is looking for a "drinking around Epcot" meet up on October 8 (so you don't feel awkward drinking alone ) let me know.


----------



## plutosbuddie

Hi guys! 

    I’m going solo Dec 5-7! Would love to grab a meal or ride some rides! I will be at animal kingdom the 6th and MVMCP one of the two nights! 

Cheers!


----------



## Disney Guru

I should be going down January 6th - 12th if anybody wants to tag along.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

colinsdad said:


> Going solo October 6-9. Doing MNSSHP on the 6th, AK on the 7th and Epcot Food & Wine on the 8th. If there are any meets, or if someone is looking for a "drinking around Epcot" meet up on October 8 (so you don't feel awkward drinking alone ) let me know.


Changed up my plans for the 8th to be in MK since they extended their hours, but maybe I'll see you around!


----------



## colinsdad

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Changed up my plans for the 8th to be in MK since they extended their hours, but maybe I'll see you around!


I don't blame you one bit.  If your plans take you to over by the Boardwalk at all Saturday or Sunday (Jellyrolls, B&C for a Kitchen Sink) look me up here.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

colinsdad said:


> I don't blame you one bit.  If your plans take you to over by the Boardwalk at all Saturday or Sunday (Jellyrolls, B&C for a Kitchen Sink) look me up here.


Totally will!  Jelly Rolls is the best!  Not sure which day yet, but I'll definitely be hitting it up this trip.


----------



## Destinyz12

Is anyone looking to plan a trip for sometime in the spring of 2018? I am looking to try to avoid going solo and hoping to find someone to either split a hotel room with and/or coordinate dates to go to the parks and do meals together. I'm in my early 30's and from NY. Inbox me if interested in planning anything!


----------



## Spankadoodle

Just booked a solo trip Jan. 31- Feb 8th 2018.  I really need this.  Work has been nuts.


----------



## dutchscotsman

Emily Mort said:


> I am going Sept. 1st for Food and Wine if anyone wants to meet up!


hey im there 30th oct to 8th nov if you want to meet? I love f and w!!!


----------



## reking96

SOLO ... December 9 -14 ... Can't wait!!


----------



## RajunCajun

Monday Nov 6th - Tuesday 7th & Monday December 11th - Wednesday 14th.  Flying solo both trips, staying at Pop.


----------



## dvcman54

I am going Jan 17-22 if anyone will be around then. Solo trip


----------



## GrumpyGoofyFan

Dec 17th - 23rd - will be my 2nd Solo Trip. Was going to stay at CBR but have changed to Port Orleans - French Quarter. I am afraid the construction would be too much for me.  Never stayed at French. Heard food was okay.


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

Dec 9th - Dec 11th 4th solo trip to WDW from Spain.  Love parks, dinner and character meals!


----------



## Pdollar88

I'm doing my first solo trip to the parks since I was a cast member in 2008. I'll be there on Nov 30-Dec 3. Excited and sorta nervous! 

But I'm going to see the Christmas stuff (my bf doesn't love Disney and actively hates Christmas, so I'll never get him to WDW for the holidays). And to test some things out for our "big trip" in March.


----------



## drinkme

I am starting to plan a solo trip for sometime in early 2018. Is anyone else 50+ going solo around that time? It would be fun to meet up for a dinner & maybe a ride together.


----------



## diana13

Going my 1st real Disney solo trip before DD comes home from college! I will be there Nov 30- Dec 4.


----------



## Ladylotus

drinkme said:


> I am starting to plan a solo trip for sometime in early 2018. Is anyone else 50+ going solo around that time? It would be fun to meet up for a dinner & maybe a ride together.




I'll be in the World from Jan 21 - Jan 30 and again Feb 25 - Mar 5, 2018.  Meeting for dinner sounds great if you're around.   Since I have an AP, my intention is to hit the AK as much as possible to ride Flights of Passage.  Fabulous ride!


----------



## Donald J Duck

Will be staying at the Yacht Club on business December 11-16.  Anyone interested in joining me for dinner?


----------



## Donald J Duck

reking96 said:


> SOLO ... December 9 -14 ... Can't wait!!


Where you staying at?  I will be there too at the Yacht Club.


----------



## nancy155

Going on a solo trip for my Birthday celebration 2/10-2/17.


----------



## megveg

diana13 said:


> Going my 1st real Disney solo trip before DD comes home from college! I will be there Nov 30- Dec 4.



I am solo at AK and MK on Monday Dec 4th only! last min quick trip, lets high five if you can!


----------



## Ale Louise

Im going on my first solo trip from Jan 21st to the 26th. If someone wants to meet up with this late twenties gal let me know


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Donald J Duck said:


> Will be staying at the Yacht Club on business December 11-16.  Anyone interested in joining me for dinner?


LOVE the Yacht Club, it's my "home" resort!  Have fun!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

nancy155 said:


> Going on a solo trip for my Birthday celebration 2/10-2/17.


We may overlap!  I get Feb 19th off so I'll be traveling down that weekend!


----------



## Tanbella

I will be going on a very short solo trip next week 12/12-12/14. I will be going to the MVCP on the 12th and than doing CP on the 13th. Some resort hopping on the 14th


----------



## drinkme

Ladylotus said:


> I'll be in the World from Jan 21 - Jan 30 and again Feb 25 - Mar 5, 2018.  Meeting for dinner sounds great if you're around.   Since I have an AP, my intention is to hit the AK as much as possible to ride Flights of Passage.  Fabulous ride!


Unfortunately my health will probably prevent me from doing a WDW trip in the next several months. Have a fun trip!!


----------



## nancy155

Having a wonderful time so far, even with the cooler weather.  Candlelight Processional was amazing. We had Kurt Russell. Great job!  Tomorrow night we have our desert party for HEA. 

Oh and did FoP tonight. LOVED IT!


----------



## Joe712

Headed down solo 3/29-4/3!


----------



## Amy bee

Hi all I’ll be on my 1st solo trip feb 4-8 then a short cruise and back for one night on the 11th
If anyone wants meet up for dinner a drink or a ride that would be wicked

Plan on doing most the parks 4-8
Moonlight hours at mk on the 6th and ak on the 11th

Let me know if anyone is around


----------



## LivingLifeAndTraveling

MusicalAstronaut said:


> LOVE the Yacht Club, it's my "home" resort!  Have fun!


Are there less kids than Beach Club?


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

LivingLifeAndTraveling said:


> Are there less kids than Beach Club?


I didn't really notice a different in the number of kids.  They share Stormalong Bay so the number of kids at the pool is the same.  I did hear kids in the hallway (running/crying/whatever) but it was a lot less frequent than at a value resort.


----------



## megveg

I'll be solo April 21-25 for Animal Kingdoms's 20th if anyone is around


----------



## Destinyz12

@megveg I will be there with a friend that I met on here from April 21-28, with an Animal Kingdom day on the 24th. Didn't realize it was their 20th anniversary, do they have anything special going on?


----------



## megveg

Destinyz12 said:


> @megveg I will be there with a friend that I met on here from April 21-28, with an Animal Kingdom day on the 24th. Didn't realize it was their 20th anniversary, do they have anything special going on?



the 20th anniversary is on the 22nd, and its also Earth Day. I havent heard of any special events but Im assuming theyll add somethign and most likely there will be a pin too. Animal Kingdom is my favorite park so I have to get there for it


----------



## TeacherInNeverland

I'm possibly doing a first solo trip Feb 28 - March 5th. I was going with a friend but she may not be going! Let me know if you would like to meet up! I love Disney but nervous by myself a little


----------



## apurrazz

Amy bee said:


> Hi all I’ll be on my 1st solo trip feb 4-8 then a short cruise and back for one night on the 11th
> If anyone wants meet up for dinner a drink or a ride that would be wicked
> 
> Plan on doing most the parks 4-8
> Moonlight hours at mk on the 6th and ak on the 11th
> 
> Let me know if anyone is around


I'll be there 2/2-2/5. Spending the 4th at DHS in the morning and AK in the evening, then hopefully a few drinks at Trader Sam's after AK closes as it'll be my last night.  So if you wanna meet up & wait in the horribly long queue for FOP together hit me up!  Or drinks at Trader Sam's!


----------



## CantBstill

Ale Louise said:


> Im going on my first solo trip from Jan 21st to the 26th. If someone wants to meet up with this late twenties gal let me know



I’ll be there from the 22nd-27th if you need a park friend .


----------



## judith van krevelen

hi all, im also a single traveller. last year was my first visit to the usa and wdw. i loved it so this year im coming back to see the rest of the parcs. im there from 29-10 till 13-11 if someone want to catch up for a lunch drink or just to have some disney fun im for it


----------



## nightskygal

Going solo Feb 21 (AK) and 22 (MK). Would be great to meet up and do rides, dinner if that works out for anyone.  Also solo afternoon and evening on the 20th at Universal.


----------



## MARDUN

figment13 said:


> Will be in the magic place from Oct 23 to Nov 22nd. Staying at Courtyard by Marriott.
> Anybody else going to be there?


Will be there from November 10 to 17th at the Boardwalk


----------



## nightskygal

Update: My travel buddy just bailed on me so now I am solo the entire length of my trip (2/12 - 2/22).  Looking for park or meal buddy to hang with at Disney and Universal.


----------



## HeatherI

I am going to be in WDW from 4/23 - 4/27.  I'm already feeling the $$ guilt, but you only live once, right?  
I'd love someone to eat a meal with.


----------



## Justinmichael

HeatherI said:


> I am going to be in WDW from 4/23 - 4/27.  I'm already feeling the $$ guilt, but you only live once, right?
> I'd love someone to eat a meal with.


I will be there from the 22nd to the 27th.. It would be nice to dine with someone.


----------



## Benji.

Hey, 26 yr male from New Zealand. First time solo trip to Disney in California sometime between 27th Feb to 5th March. I wouldn't mind a buddy!


----------



## hertamaniac

Thinking of heading over this Tuesday (MK).


----------



## HeatherI

Justinmichael said:


> I will be there from the 22nd to the 27th.. It would be nice to dine with someone.


Let’s do it. How about a character meal? Or do you prefer something quick?


----------



## Justinmichael

Character meals is fine. It's my first solo trip in along time so I plan on just going with the flow and not be in a hurry.


----------



## StylishMouseketEAR

I'll be headed to Disney for my first solo trip April 16th for a long "weekend". I'm super nervous because it'll be my first ride on an airplane and my first time in Disney on vacation SOLO! I did do the college program many years ago but I was always with my roommates.


----------



## HeatherI

StylishMouseketEAR said:


> I'll be headed to Disney for my first solo trip April 16th for a long "weekend". I'm super nervous because it'll be my first ride on an airplane and my first time in Disney on vacation SOLO! I did do the college program many years ago but I was always with my roommates.


It will be awesome.


----------



## HeatherI

Justinmichael said:


> Character meals is fine. It's my first solo trip in along time so I plan on just going with the flow and not be in a hurry.



Let me know what you have in mind and we can set something up.  I can be flexible.


----------



## the_bUg

I'll be in the world November 15th to the 29th, 2018. 2 whole weeks! Can't wait. Send me a msg if you're there same timeline and wanna meet up!


----------



## AUbaseballfan

I’m taking my first multi-day solo trip next week 3/4-3/10. Trying to make sure I do a lot of new to me things this trip to maximize my FL AP and TIW discounts.


----------



## Benji.

Here today. Wouldn't mind a pal!


----------



## wisteria1019

I'll be there October 13 until the 21st, would love to meet up for some Park or dinner time.

Dawn


----------



## nightskygal

Headed to Disney and Universal 5/13 - 5/24 and 9/16 - 9/27.  Would love a park buddy to hang or do dinner.  Also going to HHN and MNSSHP.


----------



## Andrew015

Just booked May 22 - 25th.


----------



## StephanieKY

I'm coming down to WDW April 3-6!! Can't wait for vacation!


----------



## richmo

Soon...March 16-22


----------



## Joe712

3/29-4/3! Almost there.


----------



## HachiBitto

I'm going May 20-26! So looking forward to going again solo!


----------



## wisteria1019

211 days to go - October 10-20!


----------



## PrincessIndia

Just popping on here, if anyone wants to join me for 1 segment of my 4 parks 1 day challenge on the 10th September- anyone in any of the parks, I'll join you for some rides before going to the next park


----------



## KristiMc

First solo trip planned.  June 11-14.


----------



## captaindavidhook

I will be there from the 20th to the 29th!!!


----------



## Natalia0621

First solo trip Sept 18-21.
Staying on Disney property.


----------



## megveg

Booked at All Star Movies April 29-May 2 if anyone is around!


----------



## ShadeDK

megveg said:


> Booked at All Star Movies April 29-May 2 if anyone is around!


Just posted in the other solo trip thread, but those are basically my dates as well (Apr 28 - May 2).  There's another DISser that I met up with last September that's also visiting at the same time - sounds like there'll be at least a few of us there.


----------



## Josh_OK

I'll be at Saratoga Springs September 16th through the 22nd and maybe June 17th through 23rd. First time going solo. No set plans yet.


----------



## Steve2young

September 3rd to 10th. Third time solo.


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

I'll be making my first solo trip Sept. 9th to 15th. Staying at Pop and hitting up both F&W and MNSSHP.


----------



## DespinaVictoria

I just moved to South Florida (Pompano Beach) from CT, used to go to Disney once a year in August. But now that I'm a short 3 hours away I'm down to go whenever & meet up with people!


----------



## wisteria1019

DespinaVictoria said:


> I just moved to South Florida (Pompano Beach) from CT, used to go to Disney once a year in August. But now that I'm a short 3 hours away I'm down to go whenever & meet up with people!



Enjoy your new location. I grew up in CT, but went west (Colorado) after college. In 2001, I made the move to Florida, stayed for two years, made get use of my AP every few weeks. Now, I'm back in Colorado and counting down to a long overdue visit in October. I plan to work for the World in my retirement as I try life as a snowbird.


----------



## Matthew89

I'm from the UK going to WDW Orlando in August 2-16th staying at the all star music resort....this will be my first solo trip. I would be happy to meet up with anyone if your there too.


----------



## zpbarn01

I will be visiting May 9th - May 12th for a quick, first time solo visit.


----------



## WISH@WDW

I am going on my first solo trip August 25th through September 1st. I am excited and nervous.


----------



## SleepingRebecca

zpbarn01 said:


> I will be visiting May 9th - May 12th for a quick, first time solo visit.


I'll be there May 10- May 14!


----------



## Amanda13

I’ll be here solo today April 30 to May 3 at POR if anyone cares to meet up for food, drinks, rides, parks, etc! 

Let me know!


----------



## DespinaVictoria

I am contemplating a quick solo trip possibly Sat 5/12-5/13. I am starting a new job on Mon 5/14 and kind of want to get to Disney before things get crazy busy. Is anyone going to be around then to meet up?


----------



## Andrew015

.


----------



## SleepingRebecca

DespinaVictoria said:


> I am contemplating a quick solo trip possibly Sat 5/12-5/13. I am starting a new job on Mon 5/14 and kind of want to get to Disney before things get crazy busy. Is anyone going to be around then to meet up?



I'll be there if you want to get together. The 13th I will be doing the EMM at MK.


----------



## jeffa213

ill be at disneyland and california from june 12-14 anyone else going?


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Thinking of doing anyone short weekend trip June 8-11 (flying home Monday morning), but I don't want to shell out for hotel by myself (this trip).  Are there any meet up groups where I could find another solo female who wants to split the cost?


----------



## scottc12

Have a trip aug 6-13 but partner had to back out, really dread going solo, anyone going down that time wanna meet up? Gonna spend a day at each park and do both universals in one day.  Then disney springs last day.  Would love to find someone to split hotel buuuttt only after i got to know em.


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

Decided to take a weekend trip June 22-24 as a tag-on to a separate work trip. Will be staying at POR and planning to hit up AK (dinner ADR at Yak & Yeti), MK (lunch ADR at Skipper Canteen), and Epcot (lunch ADR at Via Napoli). If anyone wants to meet up, let me know!


----------



## ssleepy1

Strongly leaning towards taking my first solo trip to Disney World on Sept 8th-11th.


----------



## caltomboy

Hoping to make a birthday trip at the end of January, 2019 to WDW parks.  Looking for folks to meet up with or spend part of the day with.  Planning to do two days at Magic Kingdom, one day at Epcot, and one day at Hollywood.  Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  First time to WDW, AP holder at Disneyland.


----------



## Destinyz12

@caltomboy  I am also looking to go around that same time, the very last week in Jan into Feb 1st hopefully.  I don't really like the idea of doing too much solo, so hoping to find people to meet up with for meals and rides


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

caltomboy said:


> Hoping to make a birthday trip at the end of January, 2019 to WDW parks. Looking for folks to meet up with or spend part of the day with. Planning to do two days at Magic Kingdom, one day at Epcot, and one day at Hollywood. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. First time to WDW, AP holder at Disneyland.



Any particular reason AK isn't on your tentative schedule? I can understand 2 days at MK (but it has a lot in common with DL if that matters at all to you) but AK still has some great experiences. And I'm not talking about just Pandora and FoP!


----------



## EricR82

I'm taking my first-ever solo trip to WDW next week. Not sure if people ever want to meet up and make new friends, but I'd be open to the idea. I'll be at the Parks Wednesday through Sunday.


----------



## caltomboy

Destinyz12 said:


> @caltomboy  I am also looking to go around that same time, the very last week in Jan into Feb 1st hopefully.  I don't really like the idea of doing too much solo, so hoping to find people to meet up with for meals and rides


Same here but I do like having some downtime to sit and people watch and shop.  Let's keep watching this board and maybe connect with one or two others that would like to meet up at certain times.


----------



## caltomboy

WrongLeverrrr said:


> Any particular reason AK isn't on your tentative schedule? I can understand 2 days at MK (but it has a lot in common with DL if that matters at all to you) but AK still has some great experiences. And I'm not talking about just Pandora and FoP!


Just not that into animal parks.  I am also anticipating shorter days at that time of year so I would want two days at MK .my usual trip to DL is 9am to 11 or 12pm.


----------



## richmo

caltomboy said:


> Just not that into animal parks.  I am also anticipating shorter days at that time of year so I would want two days at MK .my usual trip to DL is 9am to 11 or 12pm.



That's fine, but don't get the impression that Animal Kingdom is a zoo. Its not. While one of the major attractions (Kilimanjaro Safari) is heavily animal oriented...and even that isn't like a zoo..., there are no animals to be found in many parts of the park. Some of the theming is among the best Disney has done. I get it if you can't get there this trip or have different priorities, but I'd certainly encourage a visit at some point.


----------



## bseas

30+ trips to WDW later, I'm finally making the pilgrimage to Disneyland June 26 - July 3. Any other solos in town that week?


----------



## Aspiring_DIS_Employee

Hello! 
I'm a HUGE Disney fan. I've pretty much been to Disney since I popped out of the womb! My mom has been going to Walt Disney World since it opened, which makes it a million times more special. Consequently, I just love EVERYTHING Disney! 
When they say Disney is a magical place, many people my age (teenagers and also even MANY adults) tell me it's full of fake magic for little kids who believe in that kind of stuff...and man does that make me mad!!! 
Disney IS a magical place! Let's not focus on what's for "kids" and what isn't, because that ruins the fun. The whole point of Disney, to me, is bringing out the "kid" in you! Now, that doesn't mean you have to have the mindset of Peter Pan; not at all! We all still have our young adult responsibilities that, no matter what we still have to at least ACKNOWLEDGE while on vacation, (such as school, part-time jobs, etc.) and unfortunately we can't just be a kid again, its not physically possible. Disney however, gives us the chance to at least bring child-like characteristics into our everyday lives. What do I mean by this? Well, let me ask you this. When you're watching the fireworks, don't you get this HUGE sense of optimism? First you are reminded of what your version of a "happily ever after" looks like, whatever that may be (a Prince Charming perhaps?), and then you are shown classic Disney films and songs in which the underdog protagonist, such as Quasimodo, reaches theirs. As a result, you really do believe that your "happily ever after" is out there, and that feeling just can't be described in words, you just have to experience it. This is the overall feeling you have as soon as you step onto the Walt Disney World property; you are suddenly living in a world where anything is possible, and a pessimist's optimism skyrockets. That right there is what I like to call Disney magic. 
Thanks!


----------



## Randall Brown

Will be going April 9-15 staying at All-Star Movies


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Woot, coming down next weekend!  Two nights on my wonderful friend's couch, one night at Riverside.


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Woot, coming down next weekend! Two nights on my wonderful friend's couch, one night at Riverside.



I had my first Riverside stay a couple weekends ago. Enjoy it! It's a beautiful resort.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

WrongLeverrrr said:


> I had my first Riverside stay a couple weekends ago. Enjoy it! It's a beautiful resort.



Thanks!!  This is my first time going as an adult - I can’t remember if we only did POFQ as kids or if we did both sides. I wish I’d gotten it for 2 nights, but someone beat me to it on Hotwire!  *shakes fist*


----------



## Bethany Nelson

I will be there August 14th and 15th.


----------



## jmbarnes101

I'll be going with my kids 8/26-9/1 and I'm going solo 11/25-11/28. If anyone wanted to meet up especially during that second trip let me know. I'll be two nights at the Poly, one night at GF, and one night at Beach Club.


----------



## jess16163

caltomboy said:


> Hoping to make a birthday trip at the end of January, 2019 to WDW parks.  Looking for folks to meet up with or spend part of the day with.  Planning to do two days at Magic Kingdom, one day at Epcot, and one day at Hollywood.  Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  First time to WDW, AP holder at Disneyland.


I will be there the Jan. 21st-25th


----------



## Destinyz12

I'll be there Jan 27-Feb 2 if anyone is interested in meeting up for meals and/or some rides


----------



## vcjtx

November 15-19 2018


----------



## Luv Daisy

Dec 30 - Jan 5


----------



## CapnJack0506

Anyone want to promenade around the Food and Wine Festival 9/3-9/8?
I also have reservations at Ohana, LeCellier, and Be Our Guest


----------



## Erik the Red

So who's at Disney the first week of October?


----------



## DMB_1987

scottc12 said:


> Have a trip aug 6-13 but partner had to back out, really dread going solo, anyone going down that time wanna meet up? Gonna spend a day at each park and do both universals in one day.  Then disney springs last day.  Would love to find someone to split hotel buuuttt only after i got to know em.



Hey Scott! I am there August 8th-27th. I am travelling solo and looking for people who want to hang out in the theme parks. Let me know if interested


----------



## DMB_1987

Matthew89 said:


> I'm from the UK going to WDW Orlando in August 2-16th staying at the all star music resort....this will be my first solo trip. I would be happy to meet up with anyone if your there too.



Hi Matthew! I am there from August 8th-27th. Also from the UK and travelling solo. If you want to hang out in a theme park let me know


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Just found out I'll be solo October 26-28, 2018, as my friend couldn't get those days off from work. Anyone else there solo that weekend?


----------



## bpmorley

October 24 - 30 BCV  Probably drinking and BBQing by the quiet pool if anyone is around.


----------



## Aryn Culbertson

bpmorley said:


> October 24 - 30 BCV  Probably drinking and BBQing by the quiet pool if anyone is around.



_Hallo bpmorley, please excuse the interruption, but I noticed that you have stayed at the Boardwalk Villas. May I inquire if you enjoyed that Resort? My husband and I will be staying there in Sept/Oct for the very first time to WDW (celebrating 20th Wedding Anniversary/my Birthday/me Surviving 5 Heart Attacks), so this is a rather big deal. Thus am so hoping that WDW will be treating us rather favourably esp at this Resort. Thank you for any information/assistance that you may be willing to provide! Cheeres!!_


----------



## bpmorley

Aryn Culbertson said:


> _Hallo bpmorley, please excuse the interruption, but I noticed that you have stayed at the Boardwalk Villas. May I inquire if you enjoyed that Resort? My husband and I will be staying there in Sept/Oct for the very first time to WDW (celebrating 20th Wedding Anniversary/my Birthday/me Surviving 5 Heart Attacks), so this is a rather big deal. Thus am so hoping that WDW will be treating us rather favourably esp at this Resort. Thank you for any information/assistance that you may be willing to provide! Cheeres!!_


I really haven't met a resort I haven't liked.  BWV is nice, the location is excellent in proximity to EPCOT and HS.  Nice pool and quiet pool area.  On the boardwalk for some night entertainment or dining.  Few small drawbacks(depending on the person), could be the long hallways and only one elevator bank.  If you don't like walking I guess you could request a room not far away.  I would stay there again anytime.


----------



## Leopardchucks

vcjtx said:


> November 15-19 2018



Hey! The BF and I will be there from Nov 7-19th. First 10 days at All Star Sports, last 2 at Poly Club Level. We're always happy to meet new folks. Maybe grab an adult beverage and ride something together?


----------



## Ryan M

Anyone there Jan 20th - 27th?!?  Staying at SD


----------



## This_Disney_Chick

I am going solo Jan 26th through Jan 30th. My first solo trip. I am nervous but excited!!!


----------



## Destinyz12

@This_Disney_Chick  are you planning on doing a park on the 30th? I'll be solo at Animal Kingdom that day and looking for someone join me at Tusker House for breakfast (and rides) if interested


----------



## This_Disney_Chick

Destinyz12 said:


> @This_Disney_Chick  are you planning on doing a park on the 30th? I'll be solo at Animal Kingdom that day and looking for someone join me at Tusker House for breakfast (and rides) if interested



I would love to but I leave on that day sadly. That would of been so much fun!!


----------



## orey22

Anyone at the World, Oct 12-19th? I'll be there doing it solo!


----------



## bpmorley

Not getting there til Oct 23, sorry


----------



## Dee50

I've booked my first ever visit WDW which will be a solo trip for 2nd and 3rd week of November 2019.  So excited and just a little bit nervous at the same time.  It's my first time to the States and my first time traveling solo outside the UK.


----------



## richmo

Dee50 said:


> I've booked my first ever visit WDW which will be a solo trip for 2nd and 3rd week of November 2019.  So excited and just a little bit nervous at the same time.  It's my first time to the States and my first time traveling solo outside the UK.



Sounds great. For a first time solo trip here, you've picked a great place to go. You also picked a good time to go - it should be relatively quiet at Disney then, although some of the US Thanksgiving crowd will be coming in towards the end of your trip (Thanksgiving is always 4th Thursday in November). I don't think dates have been announced yet, but you'll probably be able to catch the end of Food and Wine festival at Epcot near the beginning of your trip (I think it ends November 12 this year).  

As I'm sure you know, WDW is huge and even with two weeks you won't see it all.  You've got a year to prepare, so get as familiar as you can with the resort, set up all your transportation and lodging, etc.  As the trip gets closer, plan your time somewhat (things like what days you're likely to go to which park, fastpasses, dining reservations (if you want), etc.). You'll see some that plan out every minute; I wouldn't do that -- leave room for spontaneity.


----------



## orey22

bpmorley said:


> Not getting there til Oct 23, sorry



No worries, I've gone solo many times, just wanted to try something different! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## orey22

Dee50 said:


> I've booked my first ever visit WDW which will be a solo trip for 2nd and 3rd week of November 2019.  So excited and just a little bit nervous at the same time.  It's my first time to the States and my first time traveling solo outside the UK.



Have a great time! You will have a great time. The one thing I'd go by is "go slow, take your time." You are going to have to fight the urge to rush, rush, rush to see and do everything. Just take it slow, you'll have plenty of time to take it all in!

GL.


----------



## Dee50

richmo said:


> Sounds great. For a first time solo trip here, you've picked a great place to go. You also picked a good time to go - it should be relatively quiet at Disney then, although some of the US Thanksgiving crowd will be coming in towards the end of your trip (Thanksgiving is always 4th Thursday in November). I don't think dates have been announced yet, but you'll probably be able to catch the end of Food and Wine festival at Epcot near the beginning of your trip (I think it ends November 12 this year).
> 
> As I'm sure you know, WDW is huge and even with two weeks you won't see it all.  You've got a year to prepare, so get as familiar as you can with the resort, set up all your transportation and lodging, etc.  As the trip gets closer, plan your time somewhat (things like what days you're likely to go to which park, fastpasses, dining reservations (if you want), etc.). You'll see some that plan out every minute; I wouldn't do that -- leave room for spontaneity.




Thanks for all the advise its really appreciated.  I've been warned by people I know who have been that its huge and I'll be walking at least 10 miles a day.  So will be planning lots of downtimes away from the parks too, maybe the resort hopping.  At first, I thought I could do a day or 2 at Universal too, but after some research and what you have said, I think I'll leave that for another trip.  

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the Food and Wine Festival will still be on for a few days at the beginning of my stay as I have the DDP.  Also hoping that the MVMCP will be starting.  

It will be my 50th birthday next year which is why I'm going it's on my places to visit before I'm 60 lists. Planning quite a bit but not every minute in case my arthritis flares up.  

I've already got accommodation, transport etc sorted. Staying at Pop Century, taking the Magical Express, 14-day park hopper, and cos I'm from the UK I get the Memorymaker included with my package.

Once again thank you for all the advice I forgot all about Thanksgiving being close to the end of my stay so thanks for telling me I can work around that now.


----------



## Dee50

orey22 said:


> Have a great time! You will have a great time. The one thing I'd go by is "go slow, take your time." You are going to have to fight the urge to rush, rush, rush to see and do everything. Just take it slow, you'll have plenty of time to take it all in!
> 
> GL.


Thanks for the reply and advice I really appreciate it.  Yeah, I agree I probably will have to try and stop myself rushing everywhere when I get there cos of the excitement of it all.  Gotta stop myself from doing that somehow, the last thing I want is my arthritis to flare in week 2 cos I overdid it in week 1.


----------



## richmo

Dee50 said:


> Thanks for all the advise its really appreciated.  I've been warned by people I know who have been that its huge and I'll be walking at least 10 miles a day.  So will be planning lots of downtimes away from the parks too, maybe the resort hopping.  At first, I thought I could do a day or 2 at Universal too, but after some research and what you have said, I think I'll leave that for another trip.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the Food and Wine Festival will still be on for a few days at the beginning of my stay as I have the DDP.  Also hoping that the MVMCP will be starting.
> 
> It will be my 50th birthday next year which is why I'm going it's on my places to visit before I'm 60 lists. Planning quite a bit but not every minute in case my arthritis flares up.
> 
> I've already got accommodation, transport etc sorted. Staying at Pop Century, taking the Magical Express, 14-day park hopper, and cos I'm from the UK I get the Memorymaker included with my package.
> 
> Once again thank you for all the advice I forgot all about Thanksgiving being close to the end of my stay so thanks for telling me I can work around that now.



It sounds like your planning is off to a great start...nice job!

One of the things that might be fun if you do a resort hopping day is that some of the Christmas decorations should be going up while you're there. I was staying at Wilderness Lodge a few years ago and one morning I woke up (I want to say November 10) and the lobby had been completely decorated overnight! Some of the parks will also start decorating while you're there, especially Magic Kingdom if MVMCP starts up while you're there.

You probably have already, but if not, set yourself up with My Disney Experience on your computer and phone. This November you might want to casually look at park hours and wait times that mirror when you'll be there the following year, just to get an idea of what it might be like. (Of course, if Star Wars opens up in the Studios next year by then, that'll change everything)


----------



## bpmorley

orey22 said:


> No worries, I've gone solo many times, just wanted to try something different! Enjoy your trip!


I get that.  I've vacationed solo a few times, just never disney


----------



## apxstitch

I'm excited and a little bit scared as I'll be going on my first solo trip 11/26-30.  It will be my first time back to WDW in 20 years!


----------



## bpmorley

apxstitch said:


> I'm excited and a little bit scared as I'll be going on my first solo trip 11/26-30.  It will be my first time back to WDW in 20 years!


20 years?  wow, it won't even seem like the same place.


----------



## WDWFan18

I am going to MNSSHP on Oct.30th. Anyone else heading over solo to MK that night?


----------



## dtl62

Dee50 said:


> Thanks for all the advise its really appreciated.  I've been warned by people I know who have been that its huge and I'll be walking at least 10 miles a day.  So will be planning lots of downtimes away from the parks too, maybe the resort hopping.  At first, I thought I could do a day or 2 at Universal too, but after some research and what you have said, I think I'll leave that for another trip.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the Food and Wine Festival will still be on for a few days at the beginning of my stay as I have the DDP.  Also hoping that the MVMCP will be starting.
> 
> It will be my 50th birthday next year which is why I'm going it's on my places to visit before I'm 60 lists. Planning quite a bit but not every minute in case my arthritis flares up.
> 
> I've already got accommodation, transport etc sorted. Staying at Pop Century, taking the Magical Express, 14-day park hopper, and cos I'm from the UK I get the Memorymaker included with my package.
> 
> Once again thank you for all the advice I forgot all about Thanksgiving being close to the end of my stay so thanks for telling me I can work around that now.





Dee50 said:


> Thanks for all the advise its really appreciated.  I've been warned by people I know who have been that its huge and I'll be walking at least 10 miles a day.  So will be planning lots of downtimes away from the parks too, maybe the resort hopping.  At first, I thought I could do a day or 2 at Universal too, but after some research and what you have said, I think I'll leave that for another trip.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the Food and Wine Festival will still be on for a few days at the beginning of my stay as I have the DDP.  Also hoping that the MVMCP will be starting.
> 
> It will be my 50th birthday next year which is why I'm going it's on my places to visit before I'm 60 lists. Planning quite a bit but not every minute in case my arthritis flares up.
> 
> I've already got accommodation, transport etc sorted. Staying at Pop Century, taking the Magical Express, 14-day park hopper, and cos I'm from the UK I get the Memorymaker included with my package.
> 
> Once again thank you for all the advice I forgot all about Thanksgiving being close to the end of my stay so thanks for telling me I can work around that now.


Hi Dee, it would be amazing to catch both Food and Wine and MVMCP.  I love Food and Wine, but haven't experienced the XMAS party yet . Sounds like you have a fun year of planning ahead!


----------



## Sarah W NYC

Luv Daisy said:


> Dec 30 - Jan 5


Hi Daisy, what time do you leave on the 5th?  I'll be there 4-6 Jan weekend


----------



## charliebrown

Just booked a trip 1/7-1/11 at AKL. Ill be meeting my parents down there, but ill have plenty of time to meet some new peeps.


----------



## nightskygal

I'm thinking about going the last week of January through first or second week of February.  Anybody else going during that time?


----------



## OmegaxWk

Double post~


----------



## OmegaxWk

nightskygal said:


> I'm thinking about going the last week of January through first or second week of February.  Anybody else going during that time?



I might be interested in going around that time


----------



## Nikki1013

OmegaxWk said:


> I might be interested in going around that time


I’m planning to be there he last week of January as well.


----------



## Andrew015

I could be as well.  Or possibly first week of February.  Haven’t quite narrowed travel dates down.


----------



## Destinyz12

I will be there Jan 27-Feb 2nd  if anyone is interested in meeting up


----------



## FranDVCMadrid

Going solo 2/4 to 2/10. Doing Universal and Disney After Hours on 7th and 9th.


----------



## Idoc

Jan 30-Feb 3!!


----------



## nightskygal

Looks like we have a few people going during this time.  Woud be nice to get a meetup going.  I need to finalize dates and then I will post.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

I'll be there Feb 2nd thru 5th for a quick birthday weekend


----------



## LAMickey14

Hi, decided to take solo trip, anyone going to Christmas party on 12 /11 ?


----------



## epcotmexicopavilion

I'll be there on 2/3 and 2/4 and I'm looking for a single or group to join me for my reservations at San Angel Inn and Afternoon Tea at the Grand Floridian.


----------



## Vohdre

I will be at WDW solo February 2nd-9th.  No special plans except some dining and the Moonlight Magic event on 2/5.


----------



## rosegoldmonorail

making my first solo trip from march 10 - 14!


----------



## richmo

rosegoldmonorail said:


> making my first solo trip from march 10 - 14!


Have fun! Might be doing one right about then myself...


----------



## Ti_Dbl_Guh_Er

First Solo Trip (and first Birthday Trip!) April 28th to May 3rd.  Staying at the Contemporary.  Any tips, suggestions or advice?


----------



## sunleigh

Heading down for a few days for a girls trip, 2/9-2/12 will probably find us at the tequila bar in Mexico


----------



## Venym

I’ll be down 3/31-4/3.  I’m also purchasing my annual pass beforehand as well.   I can’t wait.


----------



## dachsie

I'll be there Feb 3-7.  I have a 5:15 ADR at Artist Point for the new Snow White dinner I have an extra seat for on Feb 4th if anyone interested.  Just PM me


----------



## lso12

Hi, I'm thinking of doing my first solo trip and will be going March 12-17. 
Will anyone be traveling at that time?  Any pointers for a newbie solo traveler? 
I've traveled the world alone, but somehow Disney feels different. 
Thanks ;-)


----------



## supamaki

Anyone in town this weekend? 2/23 I'm coming down tonight leaving Sunday afternoon. Would love someone else to talk to!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Hi! I'll be solo at WDW from May 8, until departing first thing on May 16.

Would anyone like to meet up at some point? Maybe join me for an evening music show (free) at Port Orleans French Quarter (Jason and Billy show) or at Port Orleans Riverside (Yehaa Bob show)?

Also I'm already meeting up with other Dis'ers for some of the meals, but I still have a spot in my dining reservations for another person May 11-12:

May 11: lunch at Sci Fi
May 12: brunch at Raglan Road, dinner at Teppan Edo

If you might like to meet up for a music show or any of these meals, you're welcome to send me a private message.


----------



## disglitterglam

Taking my first solo trip 4/10-4/16 and I cannot wait! Split stay at Pop & POR. Looking to meet up with others where possible


----------



## BklynTrvlr

Hello all! I’m taking my first solo trip 6/22-6/28. Milestone birthday present to myself. I’m so looking forward to this trip even though I know it’s during one of the  busiest times. I hope everyone enjoys their trip.


----------



## Rosie Chambers

lso12 said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of doing my first solo trip and will be going March 12-17.
> Will anyone be traveling at that time?  Any pointers for a newbie solo traveler?
> I've traveled the world alone, but somehow Disney feels different.
> Thanks ;-)



I am 10-25 if you want to message me?


----------



## Rosie Chambers

rosegoldmonorail said:


> making my first solo trip from march 10 - 14!


me too! March 10-25, would you be interested in meeting up


----------



## Disneymad94

Hi fellow disney lovers

planning on a solo disney/universal trip in september time. if anyone is around and would like to meet up for the parks/dinner or a show, please feel free to message me.

can't wait


----------



## 101DalGal

lso12 said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of doing my first solo trip and will be going March 12-17.
> Will anyone be traveling at that time?  Any pointers for a newbie solo traveler?
> I've traveled the world alone, but somehow Disney feels different.
> Thanks ;-)


Hi! I will be headed there the 16-18th, my main goal is to see Simple Plan at the Flower & Garden Festival on the 17th. I travel from out of state so sometimes a good portion of my trips are solo since it's not always possible for friends or family to get the same dates off. For personal "tips" if you can call them that, I personally walk around and do lots of character photos since I don't have to accommodate anyone else's desires to do rides or that may not have the patience for wandering aimlessly for the day. I also still book food reservations, I usually go for BOG for cupcakes during lunch if I'm in MK. Personally I don't do the character ones cause it's harder to get photos if there's no set photographer, but the one time I did 1900 Park Fare I asked a very nice family to take my photo in exchange for taking theirs so none of them had to miss being in it. I also tend to park hop when solo. It makes it easier to see parades and fireworks in the crowded areas since some people are more willing to allow one person to squeeze next to them than a group. I do lots of pin trading and sometimes I will also take the opportunity to do Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom (the free card game that you initiate at the Firehouse) since when I travel with family they want to do rides instead. Going solo for me is always a nice time to really absorb the details of things since you don't have a conversational distraction, so you can appreciate certain things a bit more. Hunting for Hidden Mickey's is a good way to also pass time while in line or walking the parks. hope any of this random babbling helps


----------



## beccajslater

Doing my first kids free trip this October! So Stoked!


----------



## Brian_WDW74

Going April 25-30 and will be attending the Dapper Day events on the 26th, 27th, and 28th. Is anyone else attending those events or want to meet up?


----------



## nightskygal

Hi, I will be solo at Disney Sept 18-21 if you happen to be around during that time.


----------



## Brian_WDW74

Ti_Dbl_Guh_Er said:


> First Solo Trip (and first Birthday Trip!) April 28th to May 3rd.  Staying at the Contemporary.  Any tips, suggestions or advice?


I'll be there April 25th - May 1st and will be attending the Dapper Day events on the 26th, 27th and 28th. If you're interested in dressing up and socializing you should consider joining in.


----------



## DapperMousketeer

I should be there in the afternoon of May 11th, until closing. Was thinking doing Epcot, but up for pretty much anything, and just looking for someone to share the time with. depending on timing, I could possibly be there the 12th as well, but its play it by ear, since I will happen to be in the area for something unrelated, and want to make the most out of my AP


----------



## DznyCrzy11

Hi,

I hope you had a great visit!


----------



## Mollaka

At WDW 2020 Jan 13-17.
A theme park addict, all alone, all the way from Europe.

If anyone wants to hang out, please, don't hold yourself back


----------



## ronw

Will be at WDW May 5 - May 10 if anyone is interested in meeting for a snack, beer, meal.  I've done several long weekend solo trips, this i my first week-long.


----------



## Gary Stocker

Just booked June 23 to June 27 if anyone wants to share some magic/food and drinks.  First time flying solo to WDW.
Sunday Hollywood studios
Monday off to Cape Canaveral
Tuesday all day Epcot
Wednesday AM magic kingdom, PM Animal Kingdom, maybe back to Magic kingdom for extra magic hours.
Let me know!
Gary


----------



## trill2017

Taking a solo trip May 30-June 2. Staying at the Swan. I'm just looking forward to getting away from work. I don't have ADRs, Fast passes, or anything!


----------



## DisneyJers

Hey

Will be staying at Port Orleans Riverside with a park hopper June 11-14th if anyone is interested in enjoying the company of a friendly, funny guy


----------



## Gerweniel

Going solo for a quick farewell to Illuminations and Spaceship Earth Sep 7-10. Looking forward to Food & Wine as well. Doubtful I'll venture to Hollywood Studios. I'm mid 50's and love libations around the world.


----------



## jerseyduke

.


----------



## BrianL

It's looking like I will be around on July 30th to August 2nd with park days on the 31st and the 1st. If anyone is around I'm happy to say Hi.


----------



## DCL_RedSteel_WDW

I will be traveling solo to Orlando from Sept 8th through Sept 15th for business. I am hoping to get a chance to go to WDW at least 2-3 times during the trip. This would be my first solo time and looking forward to the experience. I think my best chances are on Sept 8th, 13th, and 14th.

I am also planning on staying close to Disney Springs to enjoy the atmosphere during the evening.


----------



## charliebrown

Just booked a trip from November 19th-24th.


----------



## RichardUK

I will be in Orlando from the 1st to the 29th of September


----------



## Nilmerg

Hey folks! I will be in WDW from August 20th to the 22nd for the Passholder preview of SWGE. The other Passholder that was going to go with me can not go so I have an open spot for August 21, 2019, from 3-7 PM. If there are any Passholder's out there who missed or did not get the opportunity to sign up for this let me know, I can take someone with me. Remember, you must be an Annual Passholder to go. Send me a message and let me know if you would like to go. - Frank


----------



## Magicinmy50s

Sept 2nd thru the 7th.  Happy Birthday to me, Eat to the Beat, Disney After Hours at AK and MK and MNSSHP.  Perhaps I should have planned some sleep time ?
One week away till arrival day and I am so excited I am already contemplating if i should try to extend a day (my better judgment will kick in soon )


----------



## charliebrown

Just booked another trip. 1/7/20-1/12/20 to AKL.


----------



## rubysparkles

I'll be there from 16th to the 24th of November staying at AKL - Kidani and then one night in AoA 29th to the 30th. Got to extend my trip to be in the US for Thanksgiving. First time I've been over there when it's Thanksgiving. Which means I get to come back and do Candlelight Processional which I've never done. Fingers crossed they do some soft openings for RotR (pretty please, it would be the best birthday present EVER).


----------



## petebeach

Hi, will be in the world from 2nd october - 16th october, would love to find some people to hang out with as this is my first solo trip and worried about feeling lonely


----------



## barbz56

Hello everyone.   I just booked Nov 18-23, 2019.  Going solo for the second time.  Staying at All Star Movies.  Wanted to see Magic Kingdom decorated for Christmas


----------



## FreshRhyme

petebeach said:


> Hi, will be in the world from 2nd october - 16th october, would love to find some people to hang out with as this is my first solo trip and worried about feeling lonely



I'll be there Sept 29 - Oct 4, lets hang out! I'm a 25 year old guy, solo traveling from Canada.


----------



## Kiki72

Just booked my first solo trip to celebrate my 30th birthday, late February-early March next year!


----------



## defhermit

I'm going solo from Nov 15th to 23rd at Pop Century!!! First time as an adult, only second time ever at DW. First time was 30 years ago when I turned 13!


----------



## Ingram4

I'll be at Old Key West Oct 1-5. First solo trip ever (anywhere). Is it awkward? I've been to Disney many times with my kids. How does someone handle rides, etc? Or recommendations on non traditional things to do? TIA


----------



## msbingawoman

First time solo tripper, Oct 26 to Oct 28. SWGE, MNSSHP and Epcot Food and Wine.


----------



## msbingawoman

Ingram4 said:


> I'll be at Old Key West Oct 1-5. First solo trip ever (anywhere). Is it awkward? I've been to Disney many times with my kids. How does someone handle rides, etc? Or recommendations on non traditional things to do? TIA


Hope you're having a blast. I have always gone with the kiddos/family. Heading out later this month for my first trip alone. Enjoy!


----------



## chiknavinci

msbingawoman said:


> Hope you're having a blast. I have always gone with the kiddos/family. Heading out later this month for my first trip alone. Enjoy!


Hola! Let me know if you would like to meet up. I have already done the MNSSHP, it was fabulous.


----------



## msbingawoman

chiknavinci said:


> Hola! Let me know if you would like to meet up. I have already done the MNSSHP, it was fabulous.


When will you be there?


----------



## chiknavinci

msbingawoman said:


> When will you be there?


I am local! PM me if you like.


----------



## msbingawoman

Let me know when you can PM and we can possibly meet up.


----------



## chiknavinci

msbingawoman said:


> Let me know when you can PM and we can possibly meet up.


I don't see the option to PM you. Can you try to PM me?


----------



## msbingawoman

chiknavinci said:


> I don't see the option to PM you. Can you try to PM me?


It takes up to 24hrs after you've posted 10 times then it is called start a conversation.


----------



## DisneyCraig523

I will be at WDW from 10/25 to 10/29 flying solo if anyone is interested in meeting up. I have a 4 day park hopper and plan on making a few trips to food and wine. Also have a ticket for MNSSHP on the 27th.


----------



## Brian_WDW74

defhermit said:


> I'm going solo from Nov 15th to 23rd at Pop Century!!! First time as an adult, only second time ever at DW. First time was 30 years ago when I turned 13!


I'll be at Pop Nov 14 - 18!


----------



## defhermit

Brian_WDW74 said:


> I'll be at Pop Nov 14 - 18!



cool! Have you been before?


----------



## Brian_WDW74

defhermit said:


> cool! Have you been before?


Many times. I have an AP and go a couple of times a year. You'll have a great time as a solo adult. 

If you'd like to meet up sometime or need some advice while you're there just let me know.


----------



## msbingawoman

DisneyCraig523 said:


> I will be at WDW from 10/25 to 10/29 flying solo if anyone is interested in meeting up. I have a 4 day park hopper and plan on making a few trips to food and wine. Also have a ticket for MNSSHP on the 27th.


I'm doing MNSSHP THE 27TH also.


----------



## smokeyblue

Staying on-site Nov 17-23rd.


----------



## DisneyCraig523

msbingawoman said:


> I'm doing MNSSHP THE 27TH also.



Nice! I’m so excited. This is going to be my first MNSSHP. I was planning on going to HS that morning for EEMH so it’s gonna be a long day but I know it will be fun. Send me a direct message if you want to meet up for some rides or food!


----------



## Chrisan

Planning my solo trip for November 2019 and wondering about MVMCP.  Is it like extra magic hours?


----------



## Brian_WDW74

Chrisan said:


> Planning my solo trip for November 2019 and wondering about MVMCP.  Is it like extra magic hours?


Kind of, but better. During EMH, non-resort guests are allowed to stay in the park. They just can't enter any of the attractions. During MVMCP, all non-party guests are forced to leave the park beginning at 7pm. So it's less crowded. Plus, there are shows, parades, fireworks, decorations, snacks, and merchandise that can only be seen and bought during the party.


----------



## charliebrown

smokeyblue said:


> Staying on-site Nov 17-23rd.


Ill be there 19th-24th. Are you going to MVMCP?


----------



## smokeyblue

charliebrown said:


> Ill be there 19th-24th. Are you going to MVMCP?


I'm planning on going to a party, but haven't picked a date yet.


----------



## charliebrown

smokeyblue said:


> I'm planning on going to a party, but haven't picked a date yet.


Im going on the 22nd. I think it will be the least crowded.


----------



## trill2017

Hi. I'm going to be at the Swan December 15th through the 19th on a solo working vacation. Let me know if anyone is around for dinner or maybe some evening decoration gazing.


----------



## topgunpr

Hellos, i will be in Orlando next week for Thanksgiving, looking forward to meet a princess.....


----------



## FuzzeeDom

ill be at WDW March 17 and 18th then shooting over to miami to finish off the weekend!


----------



## beyondthevalley

I'm a 36 year old woman who will be solo at WDW aug 22-aug 27!

Considering the halloween party on Aug 25.


----------



## HooplaFan

beyondthevalley said:


> I'm a 36 year old woman who will be solo at WDW aug 22-aug 27!
> 
> Considering the halloween party on Aug 25.



I recommend doing the dessert party during the Halloween party. Though it is an extra ticket, you get all you can eat desserts and a great view of the show without having to deal with the crowds.


----------



## budcollector

i'll be there April 11-16, exploring the parks and relaxing @ PoP


----------



## barbaraann

My trip isn't until November, but I will be traveling solo, and staying at Movies for the first time.  Hoping maybe to go to MVMCP.


----------



## EsmeCullen

I’m going solo Dec 10-15. I’m staying at the Pop. It will be my 2nd solo trip.


----------



## Magicinmy50s

I am still holding on to my September, Labor Day week solo reservation, I am still on the fence about deciding to go. One step closer to going ... My park reservations are made for each of my days. Now ... the wait to see if ADR’s will be possible for the park restaurants when I get to 60 Days out. Still not convinced I won’t cancel, but going through the motions like the trip is a GO!


----------



## StageTek

I'm still going. The week after Labor Day.


----------



## Reklaw

I'm still proceeding as though I'm going after Labor Day.  I guess I'll have to sit on hold eventually to get my money back for the Park Hopper part of my passes though.


----------



## StageTek

Yeah, I can't seem to get my Park Hopper option refunded. Tried calling yesterday - after 30 minutes I hung up.


----------



## bpmorley

Well August trip is now cancelled.  Hopefully November 27 won't be


----------



## disneytraveler

I am going to wdw Nov 2-9 staying at SSR


----------



## Reklaw

Reklaw said:


> I'm still proceeding as though I'm going after Labor Day.  I guess I'll have to sit on hold eventually to get my money back for the Park Hopper part of my passes though.



I made final payment and got my Magic Band in the mail.  I'm now 19 days out from my reservation.  Though, I took an extra week off work so I think I'm going to call and try and add 2 nights on at the beginning and then visit Universal for 2 days.  I'm still holding on that one though.


----------



## Brian_WDW74

I'll be solo Sept. 2 - 8. Staying at Pop Century.


----------



## Nilmerg

I'll be solo from November 1st through December 6th, staying at Fort Wilderness Campground. I've met several people to explore the parks and dine with, but not since the Park Reservation system has gone into effect. If you are going to be there these dates and want to meet-up, let me know and I will share which parks I am visiting when. I can still change them around for a month or so, but after that I would be leary of changing any for fear of not getting another choice. HS fills up quick!


----------



## DaisyDuck001

Friday, October 2, I am planning on lunch at Contempo Cafe, in case anyone would like to meet. Also I have two extra spots in my lunch reservation at Brown Derby on Tuesday, October 6.


----------



## CantBstill

4/23 - 4/30.


----------



## TAPMD

I’ll be there 10/1-10/6 and will be staying at the Art of Animation.


----------



## Blanco

I’m super excited for my first trip to the World in October. This is a bucket list trip for me and the 50th Anniversary is the icing on the cake.


----------



## beirbuddycom

TAPMD said:


> I’ll be there 10/1-10/6 and will be staying at the Art of Animation.



I'll be there Sep 28 through October 2.  Let me know if you'd like to go to a park October 1 and 2.  I'm staying at Pop


----------



## misha0630

I will be booking next week, but I will be at the parks on September 26-30.  I will be staying at Caribbean Beach or Coronado Springs Resorts.  I plan on spending one afternoon/evening at Disney Springs, spending quite a bit of time at Epcot Food & Wine (Cava del Tequila, anyone?), dining at Le Cellier (no reservations beyond 60 days prior, so I am unsure what day).  If anyone would like to join up for drinks, dinner, or touring let me know!  This is to celebrate my 50th birthday (and Disney's 50th anniversary!) and my college graduation two weeks ago (my first undergrad in engineering from Georgia Tech!).


----------



## Kylestephen

First ever solo trip coming from Illinois from August 21st - 29th for my birthday. This be my 3rd time ever at WDW and I'm staying at All-Star Movies. If anyone is kind enough to meet even for part of a day would be nice.


----------



## ispeakphoenician

2022 will be my first ever solo trip. I’ve been many times with family and friends, but I can’t wait around any longer for them to save up or go in a few years. Life is too short and I’m missing out!
So I took the plunge and booked 31st Jan for 10 days staying at Pop. I’m coming from the UK. Let me know if you would like to meet!


----------



## Sha259

I’ll be taking my first ever solo trip in March 2022!! I went with my family October and I’m taking my son just us in December. Trying to make the most of our APs. So I’ll be going 3 times in 2022.


----------



## lorenae

ispeakphoenician said:


> 2022 will be my first ever solo trip. I’ve been many times with family and friends, but I can’t wait around any longer for them to save up or go in a few years. Life is too short and I’m missing out!
> So I took the plunge and booked 31st Jan for 10 days staying at Pop. I’m coming from the UK. Let me know if you would like to meet!



I’m leaving WDW on the 29th with family, but will be back in Florida by Feb 1 or so.   I’d love to head over and meet.   I love solo trips, but I also love to meet up and have a lunch and/or someone to walk around with a bit.


----------



## Gary Stocker

Jan 21 to 29 French Qtr for my 50th bday solo trip. Come help me celebrate if you're there..Gary


----------



## sherlockmiles

any other Solos there next week (12/5-11)?  My first solo.  Yeah (i think).
I'm staying at POP to experience the skyliner.


----------



## tarheel07

Solo trip the week after Christmas (12/27-12/31). Anyone who’s around that week, say hi!


----------



## DustWocky

Going to MK on 12/15 if anyone is out and about.


----------



## disneywildcat

My husband and I will be at WDW for the first time on 1/19-1/23 for a work conference.  Hoping to get in some WDW time!  Looking for the best advice for only a couple days at the park.


----------



## Gary Stocker

disneywildcat said:


> My husband and I will be at WDW for the first time on 1/19-1/23 for a work conference.  Hoping to get in some WDW time!  Looking for the best advice for only a couple days at the park.


4 parks for 4 days. Depends on what you like though. Looking to imbibe a bit? Epcot and Hollywood and a night ot 2 at springs with Park hoppers so you can experience animal and magic. Otherwise a day at each park with no hopping should suffice...


----------



## disneywildcat

I would love four days, but will probably only have 2 (maybe 2 1/2) since its a work trip.  Still waiting on final itinerary from husband's company and its driving me crazy not to already have this lined out!  AND YES, we will definitely imbibe and enjoy our free time.  ANY must do's or must see's?


----------



## Gary Stocker

disneywildcat said:


> I would love four days, but will probably only have 2 (maybe 2 1/2) since its a work trip.  Still waiting on final itinerary from husband's company and its driving me crazy not to already have this lined out!  AND YES, we will definitely imbibe and enjoy our free time.  ANY must do's or must see's?


Well obviously epcot. Drink and eat around the world Showcase. First day  2nd day depends...do you like star wars? Classic Disney? Hollywood Studios for the former...Magic Kingdom for the latter. If you like animals or are interested in avatar AK.
Then end the night in Disney springs


----------



## disneywildcat

Thanks so much!  Hoping to do Disney Springs the afternoon and evening we arrive.  Then, YES, Epcot on the next day which is a full day.  I know this sounds stupid, but since we are newbies, is there a particular agenda or advice on how to eat and drink our way around the World Showcase?  Any reservations needed? Also, want to catch the fireworks that day.  Suggestions?  Dining package option, or favorite place to view?  Should we do Park Hopper passes for the 2 days we know we will be able to visit?


----------



## Gary Stocker

disneywildcat said:


> Thanks so much!  Hoping to do Disney Springs the afternoon and evening we arrive.  Then, YES, Epcot on the next day which is a full day.  I know this sounds stupid, but since we are newbies, is there a particular agenda or advice on how to eat and drink our way around the World Showcase?  Any reservations needed? Also, want to catch the fireworks that day.  Suggestions?  Dining package option, or favorite place to view?  Should we do Park Hopper passes for the 2 days we know we will be able to visit?


If arriving via the main entrance at epcot once the bewilderment goes away st all the construction I would do the sea and land pavilions if so inclined and then maybe head over to test track 
If you are just Gung ho on eating and drinking around the world once you cross the bridge you will need to make an important decision which all of us have to make....go right and start in Canada and end in Mexico (where the tequila might be the nail in your coffin lol) or go left and start with Mexico. I usually go right as my favorite quick service stop in all of Disney...yorkshire fish and chips in the UK...is always a good base for the debauchery to follow. Then just go one country at a time and try to explore...I love the department store in Japan and the hidden gem sake bar within.
As for reservations you don't really need to go to.a sit down place since all the booths will fill you up...however if you want make it a good one. Le cellier in Canada is among the top steakhouses on site.i also love biergarten in Germany but I always end up being too full and it slows me down the rest of the day.
I haven't seen the new fireworks in person and it looks like all the fireworks packages are pretty booked up there....rose and crown in the UK and spice road table in Morocco . Maybe someone else can suggest a good spot.
Park hoppers for 2 days might really tire you out but I do think some of the magic kingdom fireworks parties are more open..i snagged one for my trip....99 bucks for a special area to each fireworks and then 2 hours of beer, wine, and desserts.


----------



## disneywildcat

Gary Stocker said:


> If arriving via the main entrance at epcot once the bewilderment goes away st all the construction I would do the sea and land pavilions if so inclined and then maybe head over to test track
> If you are just Gung ho on eating and drinking around the world once you cross the bridge you will need to make an important decision which all of us have to make....go right and start in Canada and end in Mexico (where the tequila might be the nail in your coffin lol) or go left and start with Mexico. I usually go right as my favorite quick service stop in all of Disney...yorkshire fish and chips in the UK...is always a good base for the debauchery to follow. Then just go one country at a time and try to explore...I love the department store in Japan and the hidden gem sake bar within.
> As for reservations you don't really need to go to.a sit down place since all the booths will fill you up...however if you want make it a good one. Le cellier in Canada is among the top steakhouses on site.i also love biergarten in Germany but I always end up being too full and it slows me down the rest of the day.
> I haven't seen the new fireworks in person and it looks like all the fireworks packages are pretty booked up there....rose and crown in the UK and spice road table in Morocco . Maybe someone else can suggest a good spot.
> Park hoppers for 2 days might really tire you out but I do think some of the magic kingdom fireworks parties are more open..i snagged one for my trip....99 bucks for a special area to each fireworks and then 2 hours of beer, wine, and desserts.



WOW!  where did you find the $99 special for fireworks, beer, wine, and dessert?


----------



## Gary Stocker

disneywildcat said:


> WOW!  where did you find the $99 special for fireworks, beer, wine, and dessert?


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/tomorrowland-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party/


----------



## Gary Stocker

Also check for pre and post fireworks parties...I picked the post party since I think walking out of an empty Magic Kingdom sounds cool


----------



## sowetanamerican

Hey all -
I’m a 32 year old dude that be mostly solo at Coronado from 23-26. Will be with family 20-22.
Have some ADRs during that time but mostly just hoping to float around and enjoy myself. Would love to meet up for a drink or meal or ride or anything


----------



## Maddiea333

sowetanamerican said:


> Hey all -
> I’m a 32 year old dude that be mostly solo at Coronado from 23-26. Will be with family 20-22.
> Have some ADRs during that time but mostly just hoping to float around and enjoy myself. Would love to meet up for a drink or meal or ride or anything





sowetanamerican said:


> Hey all -
> I’m a 32 year old dude that be mostly solo at Coronado from 23-26. Will be with family 20-22.
> Have some ADRs during that time but mostly just hoping to float around and enjoy myself. Would love to meet up for a drink or meal or ride or anything


Man too bad it wasn’t FEB 23-26


----------



## sowetanamerican

Maddiea333 said:


> Man too bad it wasn’t FEB 23-26



Lol it totally is Feb 23-26th.  What an oversight from me.


----------



## sowetanamerican

Maddiea333 said:


> Man too bad it wasn’t FEB 23-26



Are you going to be around during that time?


----------



## Maddiea333

Yes totally. We should talk


----------



## sowetanamerican

Maddiea333 said:


> Yes totally. We should talk


Sounds good to me but the site is saying I don’t have permission to send ya a message.

“
Oops! We ran into some problems.
You may not start a conversation with the following recipients: Maddiea333.”


----------



## Maddiea333

Oh idk how to work it


----------



## sowetanamerican

Maddiea333 said:


> Oh idk how to work it



welp. Me either


----------



## sowetanamerican

sowetanamerican said:


> welp. Me either


I think it’s on your end though because I’ve gotten messages from people on here before.


----------



## Maddiea333

sowetanamerican said:


> I think it’s on your end though because I’ve gotten messages from people on here before.


Man I tried to fix it but idk what it is. Sorry, write a post on their Facebook group and I’ll see if I can start a message there


----------



## sowetanamerican

Maddiea333 said:


> Man I tried to fix it but idk what it is. Sorry, write a post on their Facebook group and I’ll see if I can start a message there



“If you would like to send a message privately to another member you will need to start a Conversation. You must have at least 10 posts before you will be able to start or respond to a Conversation.”

got to have a least 10 posts - you’re half way there!


----------



## Maddiea333

sowetanamerican said:


> “If you would like to send a message privately to another member you will need to start a Conversation. You must have at least 10 posts before you will be able to start or respond to a Conversation.”
> 
> got to have a least 10 posts - you’re half way there!


Awe man. I don’t think I have even one lol

oh wait I think I do lol


----------



## sowetanamerican

Maddiea333 said:


> Awe man. I don’t think I have even one lol
> 
> oh wait I think I do lol



says you have 6. So go post some more so I can send you a message lol


----------



## Maddiea333

Maddiea333 said:


> Awe man. I don’t think I have even one lol
> 
> oh wait I think I do lol
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> sowetanamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> says you have 6. So go post some more so I can send you a message lol
> 
> 
> 
> lol okay!
Click to expand...


----------



## tarheel07

Heading back for a solo trip Feb 21-23, leaving Wednesday morning. It’s a quick trip but if anyone wants to talk about grabbing coffee or a meal, let me know! 37/m from NC.


----------



## Juicymaroo

Hi all,

From the UK. Really want to go WDW (tbh I want to go to all the Parks around the World) but don't want to go alone. Anyone know of any groups or individuals in same situation who be interested in planning some trips? Alternatively, anyone want to adopt me into their family for trips


----------



## shabeezy98

I will be solo at WDW on Sept. 24. Have an extra ticket because of a friend who dropped out, so it's on me! Let me know if you wanna meet up


----------



## CoachBeard

Well… the airline changed my flight time (barely) and offered a free change within same day or one day. So… the Dolphin for one night was under $200 and now I’ve added an extra day to my trip and bumped my countdown from 14 to 13 days from today! So excited! I think this is good because I’ll have more opportunity to resort hop and explore Disney springs even though I have a park ticket for that day. I think I’ll multitask my first full day which will be Halloween between springs, resorts, and Epcot. 

For whatever reason it feels like the stress of cramming stuff in is gone now, even like a grocery delivery just by extending by one day. I mean, for just under $200, why not?


----------



## Sci-Fi

True


----------

